# Sticky  The Official Kawi Pic Thread, Part I



## phreebsd

Got a Kawie of any kind? Post that bad boy in here!


----------



## Metal Man

Cleaned up








Having a little fun at BarnYardBoggers


----------



## FABMAN

you know i have no good pics of it clean and not apart.


----------



## Bootlegger




----------



## phreebsd

Good looking brutes!!
When I see one with no skin, it reminds me of the scene in terninator when the terminator had no skin on.


----------



## kawa650




----------



## Polaris425

I guess I need to add some...


lol

This is what it use to look like











and this is what it looks like now


----------



## Metal Man

Heres one of the HIDs in the day time.Look how bright they are compared to the park lights which are on as well.








http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/7277/hid1vc6.jpg


----------



## phreebsd

How long does it take the lights to reach full brightness once you flip them on?
I have dual 250W halides on my reef tank and it takes them about a minute to fully power up.


----------



## Metal Man

About 30 seconds give or take a little. There plenty bright enough as soon as you turn them on but they continue to get brighter. Some times you can hear them making a real high pitch squeal/wine for a few seconds when you first turn them on and there heating up.


----------



## phreebsd

what about if you accidentally click them off and then try to turn them back on?
Highpowered halides need a cool down period before refire.. 
Wonder what those do?


----------



## Metal Man

They light right back up instantly. No down time.


----------



## phreebsd

Some more pics


----------



## pondhopper1

Yall can relax now Pondhopper1 is here.


----------



## Metal Man

Did the guy behind you cross in the same place with the Razor?


----------



## phreebsd

looking good!
I'd love to be in that stuff.
/me relaxes..
Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Metal Man

Heres the deepest I've had mine yet. It was floating in a few spots in this hole.


----------



## pondhopper1

He didn't try. 



Metal Man said:


> Did the guy behind you cross in the same place with the Razor?


----------



## pondhopper1

Here's a video
http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd188/pondhopper1/creek%20ride/?action=view&current=Thecreek052.flv


----------



## pondhopper1

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd188/pondhopper1/creek%20ride/?action=view&current=Thecreek036.flvhttp://vid224.photobucket.com/albums/dd188/pondhopper1/creek ride/Thecreek036.flv


----------



## kawa650

nice vids:headbang:
but makes me want to go ride even more havent been since september i belive


----------



## pondhopper1

Where are you at in Texas? I'm in Garland.


----------



## kawa650

Im around 50 miles south of Houston, Im goin to say Angleton cause its a larger town by me you might know of.


----------



## 650Brute

NICE!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Mine and my Buddies Brutes, up @ the farm


----------



## 650Brute

All cleaned up, the first Summer I had the Brute


----------



## phreebsd

All Nice and Clean..
You should throw some SS212's on there and some LAWS!


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> All Nice and Clean..
> You should throw some SS212's on there and some LAWS!


Yeah, That was a "Brand new" pic....

The ol' Brute don't look that good any more. Tires is coming up. Gots ta get back to work..


----------



## phreebsd

http://vid9.photobucket.com/albums/a75/phreebsd/wheelers/Cooters_08-10-08/MVI_0172.flv


----------



## thunderhead007

Here is mine right after the lift and tires.


----------



## FABMAN

How do you like the tires?


----------



## phreebsd

thunderhead007 said:


> Here is mine right after the lift and tires.


I bet those tires work really well in the woods. Bet they have hella grip in soft grass too..


----------



## cigaro

Here's pics of the transition of my bike over the years . From big, bad ,and Brutal to low, mean, and faaaaaast.

*FIRST VERSION:* 










*SECOND VERSION:









THIRD VERSION (NOW) :

























*


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!!!!


----------



## thunderhead007

FABMAN said:


> How do you like the tires?


No complaints with these tires. Just need a winch now.


----------



## cigaro

thunderhead007 said:


> No complaints with these tires. Just need a winch now.



I never could find a winch that would hold up to pulling that monster out of the stuff I would try to take it through.


----------



## phreebsd

viper, baby. i own three.


----------



## kawa650

I have to agree with phreebsd on the vipers, ive had no problems with mine!!!


----------



## Brute650i

thunderhead007 what kind of skids are those?


----------



## phreebsd

the front looks like ricochet. i'm going to be putting some of those on my mod list!
it's getting close! almost time to get THE BIG LIST!


----------



## bruteman

heres a clean pic of mine.


----------



## bruteman

heres a little video


----------



## phreebsd

Nice looking bike bro and welcome to the site.
Why don't ya stop by and tell us about yourself


----------



## Polaris425

nice brute! :rockn:


----------



## thunderhead007

brute650i said:


> thunderhead007 what kind of skids are those?


 They are the Kawasaki skids, I got the complete set when I got my bike.


----------



## bruteman

Thanks this a great site so far


----------



## phreebsd

Thanks, bruteman. My stepdad would love that brute you got. He wants a black one.


----------



## duby05

hey guys here is a few pics of my big blue brute

one before my paint job sittin beside a 400 big bear









now here are a few after the paintin i did to it front and rear









rear


----------



## cigaro

Looks good..... Welcome aboard duby05


----------



## phreebsd

that could be a florida gators brute 
Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Metal Man

What size silverbacks you running duby05 ?


----------



## duby05

oh so far just the 32s why?? lol even says it in the sig lol had 28s but this is what i think of them small ones :nutkick:


----------



## Metal Man

I asked about the size because I did not see it in your invisible sig.:chairfall:

Do they rub any?


----------



## phreebsd

haha the invisible sig! 
32 backs look cool.


----------



## duby05

sorry lol...i thought i saved it but i think i got it fixed now lol....and no dont rub lol...now i just need some 1 1/2 spacers lol


----------



## Bootlegger

Nice


----------



## duby05

yea have alot of plans for my bike....over the next couple months ima get a lowerin kit more wheels and some slicks lol


----------



## phreebsd

lowering it after putting 32's on it!
Yer man man!! 

It will definitely look cool as a racer with that color scheme.


----------



## duby05

when i get it all done..which will be couple months ill get some pics up on here and hl


----------



## phreebsd

we welcome seeing them.
Whatcha gonna do with the silverbacks you have now?


----------



## Yesterday

well here's my new 2008 brute force 750. i'm new to this site and kawasaki too. this is my first kawasaki. lovin it so far. i'd like to snorkel it once i grow some balls since i dont really wanna mess with all the rejetting stuff. the only thing that isnt stock so far are the 28x12.5 and 28x9.5 outlaws and ss112 wheels and warn winch.


----------



## cigaro

Looks good 

Welcome to the Kawi family and MIMB Forum


----------



## Polaris425

Since your bike is EFI, rejetting will be a snap. Matter of fact if you plan on keeping the stock exhaust, you can snorkel using certain parts and you shouldnt have to change anything! And welcome to the site!


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp - good looking brute man. Nice color 
Glad you stopped by. You gonna throw a lift kit on that beast?
If so, I recommend the X-treme over the HL lift. The rear installation looks to be WAY easier (muffler side blows! :sperm than the HL kit.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!!!!

I Heart BRUTES


----------



## duby05

goin to keep them....gettin the lowerin kit and all just so when i feel like goin and racin i can lol...still goin to be a mudder but also a racer


----------



## Yesterday

yeah, i plan on raisin it a bit, especially since the prices are so reasonable on 2 inchish ones. i doubt i'll change exhaust anytime soon. this bike is pretty loud as is! only reason i'd change exhaust would be the power gain but i doubt that'll happen. what parts would i use different, so i would more likely not have to rejet?


----------



## phreebsd

EFI has no jets. If you follow the instructions on the site and use the 3" elbow, it will be running great.
You may or may not need to remove the screen under the air filter.


----------



## Yesterday

oh. lol. i'm sure in the next couple of month's i'll do the xtreme lift(i looked it up and it _did _look* alot* easier) and snorkles to get ready for spring riding. thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## phreebsd

Once you snork it we'll put pics up on mudinmyblood.com users who snork'd the MIMB way.


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah xbigp the 08 Brutes are easy to snorkel. No jetting required if you leave the exhaust stock. I've personally done the MIMB snorkels on two 08 Brutes and both run great.


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> Once you snork it we'll put pics up on mudinmyblood.com users who snork'd the MIMB way.


I need to get you guys a updated pic of mine. I still had the stockers on it when i sent Polaris425 the snorkel pic.


----------



## jackman

looks good, welcome to the site


----------



## Bootlegger

The SS ATV lift is nice...


----------



## chemoman23

*my 650i with rims and tires*

my baby, runs hard and fast do more than i can do


----------



## phreebsd

chemoman23 said:


> my baby, runs hard and fast do more than i can do


Nice brute! I have the same color!
 Gotta love woodsman green :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> nice brute! I have the same color!
> :d gotta love woodsman green :rockn:


 
me too!!!!

Heres me in an "UH OH" moment


----------



## phreebsd

haha my last uh oh moment was when my brute was underwater with just the edges of two tires stickin out.


----------



## bump530

here is my brute


----------



## phreebsd

that's a nice arse brute!
I'll be rollin on 31'a real soon myself! they'll be mounted on SS212's in black.
How did you fabricate the louvers on your radiator cover?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah bump thats one bad azz lookin brute! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

No doubt.Looking real good Bump.


----------



## h055131

Just joined site. You guy's have some killer bikes. Hope to get together and ride with some of ya'll one day. Trying to upload pics,but can't figure it out. I'll read up some more..


----------



## phreebsd

h055131 said:


> Just joined site. You guy's have some killer bikes. Hope to get together and ride with some of ya'll one day. Trying to upload pics,but can't figure it out. I'll read up some more..


You have several options to post pics. you open a photobucket account and upload all your pics there. then when you post u will post the image link from photobucket. it will have







around it.

The other option is to click the upload button at the bottom of your post and upload them as attachments.


----------



## cigaro

phreebsd said:


> haha my last uh oh moment was when my brute was underwater with just the edges of two tires stickin out.




Hahaha! Been there myself.....:shock:




Nice bikes guys..... *WELCOME TO MIMB!!!!!!!*


----------



## phreebsd

we were just washing it, stog 
only way to get it truly clean is to dunk it.










See the smile i have. It's because it's sparkling clean.


----------



## bump530

i appreciate the comments. i really like it myself. i think im fixin to sell the lift just becuase it doesnt really suit the kind of ridin i do. 

as far as the radiator, that was all done by a shop. i think im fixin to change all that up on it.


----------



## beavel

Well this is mine just after I unloaded it off the truck for the first time next to my buddies 07 Brute.


















One of our first rides out (It was at this point I started looking into Snorkels)









Not much done to it except new rubber, and soon to be snorkeled.


----------



## Debo Brute

My Brute before I added the radio.


----------



## phreebsd

nice monster energy brute


----------



## bump530

debo, where did u get that seat cover for you backrest? that appears to be the same backrest i have and i need a new cover made, mine is torn pretty bad and the zipper is broke. i would like to get a custom one made if i could


----------



## phreebsd

i shoulda got team green 
my next bike WILL be team green


----------



## Debo Brute

I skeched the flames and took it to an embriodery shop close to my house. I also ordered the lime green marine grade vinyl and they cut it out and sewed the flames on. I will have to get some updated pics with the radio and new monster stickers to post later.


----------



## Yesterday

i wanted the silver or blue brute, but had to go with the dark green as that's all my local dealer had left of 08. the team green is sweet too! oh well, i've grown to like it in only a couple weeks!


----------



## Metal Man

Debo that back rest looks sick:rockn:


----------



## ranchermoe

Heres mine


----------



## phreebsd

looks good brotha! Nice job on the radiator screen/frame.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Its a Brute Force world :banana:


----------



## phreebsd

keep em coming guys. i never get tires of looking at a kawie 
:rockn:


----------



## Twisted10

sitting in where its nice and warm. :wall:


----------



## Metal Man

Twisted did you pull the decals off or have to change plastics and nevr add them back.


----------



## Twisted10

Metal Man said:


> Twisted did you pull the decals off or have to change plastics and nevr add them back.


I bought it that way. The kawasaki decal is still there on the side near your knees and the vtwin 750 is still there on the back fenders. 

I like it this way, not a fan of a lot of goofy **** all over my machines. :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man

OK i guess i just didn't see them in the pic. 

I took all the little warning stickers off mine but still have the main decals as well.


----------



## Polaris425

mine is naked as well.... Except the warning one rivited to the plastic. I had planned on taking it off as well but wanted something to put back in its place really.


----------



## Twisted10

Polaris425 said:


> mine is naked as well.... Except the warning one rivited to the plastic. I had planned on taking it off as well but wanted something to put back in its place really.



That is still on mine too. Id like to take it off, but then your left w/ 4 holes. Suppose I can find something to cover them.


----------



## Polaris425

there are all those on ebay but i couldnt really find one I wanted to put on mine. I mena EVERYONE has those "xxxx Recovery Vehicle" one's so... I didnt want that... I have an idea, but I need someone w/ a water jet and a good attitude.. haha..


----------



## Twisted10

Im debating on the "recovery vehicle" sticker. Ive never seen one around here on a quad. 

It would have to be polaris recovery, lol. 


My list of things to do are: 

moose rapid mount plow (as soon as they make it for the 08)
symtec 4 zone heated grips
LRD slip on
moose module
stanley fat max tool box on the back rack
bow kaddy for the front rack


----------



## Metal Man

There is no moose module for the 08-09 FI


----------



## phreebsd

Twisted10 said:


> Im debating on the "recovery vehicle" sticker. Ive never seen one around here on a quad.
> 
> It would have to be polaris recovery, lol.
> 
> 
> My list of things to do are:
> 
> moose rapid mount plow (as soon as they make it for the 08)
> symtec 4 zone heated grips
> LRD slip on
> moose module
> stanley fat max tool box on the back rack
> bow kaddy for the front rack


that is what you need


----------



## Metal Man

that kinda cool


----------



## Twisted10

metal man, thanks for the heads up. moose is slow to put out products for the 08 i guess.

i like the sign, checking out their website. lol.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah they're currently sold out


----------



## SON OF THE SOUTH

my 2009 a little rough around the edges now but give my some time


----------



## FABMAN

Hay I think you got a big oil leak under there some where!!! lol

The concrete is all wet under it. Know where else just under it!!!


----------



## phreebsd

haha i think that's where he pulled it up to after he washed it.


----------



## 650Brute

Great stuff guys:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd said:


> that is what you need


 
dang. i need this, need this now.


----------



## Polaris425

I'm working on a MIMB replacement... I got a friend who has access to a Plasma machine.........  gonna see if I can get the correct dimensions tonight and draw something up tomorrow and send to him. They will be available here of course!


----------



## Yesterday

chop chop! gotta be ready for spring!


----------



## phreebsd

i want that one too. It even comes with replacement rivets


----------



## Yesterday

i emailed that place to see what's up. seems like the plates for the other makes are in stock, just the kawi's they dont have(right now i guess). hopefully they'll write back quickly.


----------



## phreebsd

let me know what they say. cause i want one too!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Here is a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## Metal Man

Those Vision rims are looking good man. Are the back tires mounted on SRA rims?


----------



## FABMAN

phreebsd said:


> that is what you need


 
I need one too but it needs to be can-am not popo.lol


----------



## phreebsd

they only have kawasaki, honda, yamaha and suzuki
this ones kinda cool








ok enough of my junking up this thread with NON KAWIE pics.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Metal Man said:


> Those Vision rims are looking good man. Are the back tires mounted on SRA rims?


Yea they are SRA wheels in the back. I like the wheels because not many people have them but I would really like to have either SRAs all around or IRS all around so I may end up getting new wheels.


----------



## Polaris425

I like my SRAs all around


----------



## Mall Crawler

I would love to have the setup you had with the outlaws I really liked that look. I am thinking about doing some 106s or black 108s SRA all around with my 29.5s but that will be down the line I have some other things I need to do first like control arm bushings and secondary spring.


----------



## Yesterday

sweet idea on the shifter knob! did it screw right in the place of the stock one or what?


----------



## phreebsd

i like the B&M shifter as well.
We need to get some billet aluminum MIMB shift knobs made up!!


----------



## Mall Crawler

xbigp said:


> sweet idea on the shifter knob! did it screw right in the place of the stock one or what?


No the guy who had it works at a machine shop and made an adapter for it. It seems like it makes it a little easier to grab and I have yet to see anyone else who has one.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> i like the B&M shifter as well.
> We need to get some billet aluminum MIMB shift knobs made up!!


There's a guy on ebay who will custom make them.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Thanks for all the compliments BTW. I really cant take much credit for them they were either on there when I bought it or I found it on here.


----------



## Yesterday

yeeah. i needs me a new shift knob.


----------



## phreebsd

Wheelin' the Cooter!


----------



## KMKjr

I can't post any pics here.....I'd have to wash it (for the second time) to feel like I belong....lol

Here's of my 2 year old on his Giovanni 50cc.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice! Kids love riding 

Post em dirty bro!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah! dirty pics are allowed!


----------



## 650Brute

It's a Brute Force World!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Some pics of my 2007 Prairie 360






















































http://w3.bikepics.com/pics/2007/11/28/bikepics-1101202-800.jpg


----------



## bump530

the "new" look. what yall think?


----------



## Polaris425

haha..... looks like you got switches on dat brute!


----------



## phreebsd

oh, yer taking it off for sale!
**** i want it!


----------



## bump530

bet yall aint seen a brute wit dem switches on it before huh? u should see it bounce lmfao.

phreebsd....it can be urs for one easy payment of $2000  lmfao


----------



## Masher

Didn't have my Muzzy on just finished it and too dark for pics.


----------



## Polaris425

good looking brute!


----------



## phreebsd

you going to get some HL springs? 
I'm going to be on 31's soon.. did you have to heat your plastics at all to prevent/lessen rubbing?


----------



## kawa650

Heres two from the first day of 2009
Its all I could find, I dont have any!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Heres some older pics i figured i'd post up. I got a ton of them but when through a picked a few out.

Me on the brute when it was new and my buddy on his 700 prairie.
Team Green wheelie :rockn:











700 prairie









700 prairie









700 prairie









700 prairie









He about lost the 750








http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6246/playing3sp8.jpg 
Me









Me









Me


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn: 


I'm working on my clutch right now. Hope to get some ridin in when it warms up.


----------



## Metal Man

Working on it? You must be putting the EPI HD black in it.

I got my Dalton Plain Purple the other day. I'm gonna install it as sone as it's warm enough for me to do the testing with the VFJ stage 3 and stock tires aginst the stock brute with stock tires. Then I'm sticking the 28's back on with the spring.


----------



## phreebsd

where's that place you guys riding above? I see some wrist bands..


----------



## Polaris425

yeah I put in the maroon primary and the black secondary. I would have it finished but I dont have a torque wrench. My neighboor has one but he wasnt home.


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> where's that place you guys riding above? I see some wrist bands..


Barnyard Mud Boggers.

http://www.barnyardmudboggers.com/main/


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris425 said:


> yeah I put in the maroon primary and the black secondary. I would have it finished but I dont have a torque wrench. My neighboor has one but he wasnt home.


Do you have a Harbor Freight close by? I picked mine up there for $20. Its really nice for that price.


----------



## Polaris425

no unfortunately we dont. Lowes & Homedepot. $80 is the cheapest I've seen. I wish I could find one for $20.


----------



## cigaro

Make sure the torque wrench you buy will torque in reverse Jon. I bought one at hf and it didn't.


----------



## Metal Man

The day i decided i was gonna start fooling with my clutch i went over to Harbor Freight and picked up the torque wrench and a 1/2 impact gun.Both have proved to be super handy.


----------



## Polaris425

STOGI said:


> Make sure the torque wrench you buy will torque in reverse Jon. I bought one at hf and it didn't.


ok... I just wish the dude across the street had been home.


----------



## cigaro

I've had mine apart so manytimes I don't need a torque wrench anymore. I can do it by feel....hahaha


----------



## Metal Man

Heres the one i got. Its not the best for sure but i've found nothing wrong with it either. It works both ways.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=239


----------



## Polaris425

Metal Man said:


> Heres the one i got. Its not the best for sure but i've found nothing wrong with it either. It works both ways.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=239


I think I'ma order me one.



*Edit got it... Ordered me one.


----------



## Masher

phreebsd said:


> you going to get some HL springs?
> I'm going to be on 31's soon.. did you have to heat your plastics at all to prevent/lessen rubbing?


I have a slight rub when hitting hard on the left front. The bike is pretty darn stiff riding on stock springs with them cranked up. I haven't rode the HL springs but the bike rides rough as it is with hardly any rebound and compression of the shocks. The slight rub was barely noticeable today so I don't plan on doing anything about it unless it worsens. 2" xtreme and crank em up, I had a ball today while riding in to hunt. When I came out after the morning hunt I put it through the paces pretty well and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Masher

Polaris425 said:


> good looking brute!


Thanks, and I really appreciate all the help with pms.


----------



## Masher

Oh, and the Muzzy is incredible sounding to me.


----------



## phreebsd

wow we're way off topic here! (clutching)
fftopic:

kawasaki *PICTURE* thread!


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> wow we're way off topic here! (clutching)
> fftopic:
> 
> kawasaki *PICTURE* thread!



SOMEBODY's Panties are in a wad this morning...... :34:










There i posted a pic.... :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Just keeping order matey!


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Metal Man

I tried out the new helmet today


----------



## camo

Last Picture I got before I sank her for the one too many times....:thinking:


By cheroprde

She runnin now though.... Now all I have to do is talk hubby in allowing me to snorkel her, ya think...:rockn: Don't know though, it may trash my radio... that's what the box is on the front...


----------



## phreebsd

good luck on snorkeling. it can be done it's just more difficult than most. 
I've got pics of mine without all the plastics on if you'd like to see whats underneath them.


----------



## ranchermoe




----------



## thunderhead007

Here is a few of the Brute in Colorado earlier this summer.


----------



## Metal Man

Hey Thunderhead,where did you get that rack bag?


----------



## Metal Man

ranchermoe riden DEEP:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Metal Man said:


> ranchermoe riden DEEP:rockn:


notice he's in *FRONT.* Good stuff here!


----------



## Metal Man

xbigp said:


> notice he's in *FRONT.* Good stuff here!


Hahaha i didn't even see that can am behind him.The pic was bigger then me screen.I had to scan over to see it.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## Yesterday

mm that's some nasty lookin stuff. i like!


----------



## bruteforcerider13

hey guys. im new here,
i got a 650 straight axle brute in lime green. im gonna put a snorkel on it before spring gets heres
im only 14 but dnt let that fool you
i can compete and beat most adults in the pits
i bought my quad and i can call it mine


----------



## phreebsd

bruteforcerider13 said:


> hey guys. im new here,
> i got a 650 straight axle brute in lime green. im gonna put a snorkel on it before spring gets heres


sounds like a plan my man! welcome to the forums!


----------



## camo

Some AWESOME PICS!!! Makes me want to ride now.... "-)


----------



## black_on_black650

i picked this up last week


----------



## black_on_black650

whoops sorry bout that pic bein on there twice


----------



## phreebsd

Nice bike brotha!
Those 28's?

and most inportantly
Welcome to MudInMyBlood!!


----------



## black_on_black650

nope 29 fives. thanks for the welcome i like what yall are doing around here


----------



## Yesterday

look at arkansas comin through. i dont like bein the only one =(


----------



## black_on_black650

yeah i dont think many arkansas folk know how to use the forums lol


----------



## Yesterday

i think most of 'em are better off that way! how far southwest are you anyway?


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> Hey Thunderhead,where did you get that rack bag?


I have a similar one from MadDog, but all black.

$80.00 at Cabella's.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! I just see one thing...











Kinda looks unsafe.. haha.. Dont let it snatch ur foot back up under there... could be painful!


----------



## Masher

Newer pics with Muzzy.


----------



## 650Brute

Very Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

my tires turned blue like that too at one point in time. maybe it was from that newly resurfaced blue gravel road.


----------



## 650Brute

Gumbo Mud?


----------



## phreebsd

my tires turn blue when i go to SRATV. .
See..


----------



## josh13

*Here is one*

My first trip to a small puddle on it.


----------



## Masher

The mud at my hunting camp on the Pearl River. It turns them blue for a bit after every trip in there.


----------



## Yesterday

Whyyyyyyyy. I dont understand


----------



## Masher

Polaris425 said:


> NICE! I just see one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks unsafe.. haha.. Dont let it snatch ur foot back up under there... could be painful!


I remember riding my big red 3 wheeler back in the day and getting sucked under the rear tire a few times. It hurt so bad the only choice is to bail off and stop the carnage.


----------



## black_on_black650

xbigp im in foreman im about 40 miles from texarkana

yeah not havin those fenders is dangerous also you cant stay clean at all lol.


----------



## Yesterday

dont have to worry about your floorboards gettin mucked up with ****uff though. that's one of the only things i dont like about the plastic design. doesn't drain worth crap.


----------



## thunderhead007

Metal Man said:


> Hey Thunderhead,where did you get that rack bag?


 I have had that thing so long I cant remember. Sorry.


----------



## black_on_black650

xbigp said:


> dont have to worry about your floorboards gettin mucked up with ****uff though. that's one of the only things i dont like about the plastic design. doesn't drain worth crap.


 
yeah i think thats why the person i bought it from cut them out.


----------



## KMKjr

thunderhead007 said:


> I have had that thing so long I cant remember. Sorry.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&itemTemplate=wish-listdetails&cmCat=Readonly












Looks the same?

I have one and works great but I ripped the back carrying too many "pops" and ice. Contaced Cabellas and it has a one year warranty, so I'm returning it for a new one (once I clean it).


----------



## cigaro

I have one of those on mine for my wife. She loves it...


----------



## Metal Man

^^ I may get one for that reason. Thanks KMKjr


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here is a picture of Clifford the Big Red Dog all cleaned up!


----------



## Yesterday

looks good! i'm still debating removing some or all of the decals on the side plastics on mine. probably leave the fender stuff though.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice bikes guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## KMKjr

TX4PLAY said:


> Here is a picture of Clifford the Big Red Dog all cleaned up!


 
Where did you get the rear seat rest?


----------



## phreebsd

a company that starts with High and ends with lifterR sells one for 80 bucks.
Recently got their catalog


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> a company that starts with High and ends with lifterR sells one for 80 bucks.
> Recently got their catalog


Ok, I can take the hint!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I was going to get one of those but, now that i took my racks off I guess it wont work lol.


----------



## TX4PLAY

You can buy the same one HL sales from Cabela's online for 69.99


----------



## KMKjr

TX4PLAY said:


> You can buy the same one HL sales from Cabela's online for 69.99


Found it!!











http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

and an azz warmer too!!










http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> a company that starts with High and ends with lifterR sells one for 80 bucks.
> Recently got their catalog


Found that too!!

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/a432eeeb#/a432eeeb/28


----------



## Yesterday

i dont want one of these.. it's more of a reason for someone to think it's ok to ride with me. i dont like riders much =/


----------



## phreebsd

yep riders cut down on your cutup ability!


----------



## TX4PLAY

I rarely have a rider either but it sure is nice to lean back against while parked and sucking down a cold one! :beerchug:


----------



## bump530

TX4PLAY said:


> I rarely have a rider either but it sure is nice to lean back against while parked and sucking down a cold one! :beerchug:


before too long youll be kickin back on ur back rest, suckin down a cold one, and being a lil taller than most ppl around 

as far as the back rest, they are NICE. i was stranded in woods at mud nats for bout 4 hours. lets just say u can get some good sleep leaned up against one. lol


----------



## Polaris425

bump530 said:


> before too long youll be kickin back on ur back rest, suckin down a cold one, and being a lil taller than most ppl around
> lol


Hmmmm.... Did you find a buyer


----------



## TX4PLAY

10-4 

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!! You know you are required to post pics when ur done. haha.


----------



## BIGE

08 750 w/ 27"


----------



## Twisted10

lookin good. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Nice looking bike, BIGE! Welcome to the forum!!
Oh by the way.. see those palms behing yer bike in the pic?
Those are sago palms. Very very poisonus to dogs. The seeds are the most toxic.

Again, welcome to the site!!


----------



## 650Brute

Nice lookin BRUTE FORCE, There....


----------



## KMKjr

Way too clean.

I'd be afraid to drive that and even get it dusty!!


----------



## BIGE

I had just finished washing it from doing some ridding with my son.


----------



## BIGE

phreebsd said:


> Nice looking bike, BIGE! Welcome to the forum!!
> Oh by the way.. see those palms behing yer bike in the pic?
> Those are sago palms. Very very poisonus to dogs. The seeds are the most toxic.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site!!


Thanks for the info , We have a English Bulldog that eats everything.


----------



## KMKjr

BIGE said:


> I had just finished washing it from doing some ridding with my son.


Mine wasn't that clean new.... :soapbox:


----------



## Yesterday

i like the black!


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> Mine wasn't that clean new.... :soapbox:


Mine was, Only once....


Almost new











And now it usually looks like this


----------



## bruteforcerider13

KMKjr
congrats on gettin your brute force in the feb. edition of dirtwheels mag


----------



## phreebsd

oh really? where's pics. I dont have that issue yet!


----------



## Masher

Yea, lets see them.


----------



## Brock42

This is mine needs a little cleaning but it will be aight


----------



## phreebsd

Nice!!
hey man where'd you get the big K. I need one for that back of my 4runner!


----------



## Brock42

A buddy of mine has a sticker cutting machine and he made it for me it is huge aint it.


----------



## KMKjr

bruteforcerider13 said:


> KMKjr
> congrats on gettin your brute force in the feb. edition of dirtwheels mag


Must have missed the call. Can you send me a copy?


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Mine was, Only once....
> 
> 
> Almost new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it usually looks like this


But some SS's on it and my tires and they are twins, dirt and all.


----------



## 650Brute

lol


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> Must have missed the call. Can you send me a copy?


 
im still wanting to see this!


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> im still wanting to see this!


Me TOO!~~


----------



## mattg

Here is my toy! LOL







Wish I could make it bigger!


----------



## ranchermoe

Nice!


----------



## Yesterday

good lookin bike. i'm diggin them wheels


----------



## Masher

Nice Brute....


----------



## Polaris425

mattg said:


> Here is my toy! LOL
> View attachment 88
> 
> Wish I could make it bigger!


nice! it gets bigger if u clikc it!


----------



## hookedonjuice

heres mine


----------



## josh13

^^^ The funny thing about these are that the only one brave enough to get in the mud is a BRUTE FORCE!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

mattg said:


> Here is my toy! LOL
> View attachment 88
> 
> Wish I could make it bigger!


there's the wheels im ordering in 14" 
:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## greenmachine




----------



## phreebsd

you got some waders on man? Looks cold 

There's been times at the creek we would ride and i couldnt move my face cause it was numb from cold. sucks.


----------



## greenmachine

yup waders on! I think the temp was 40s that day not to bad if you dont get wet


----------



## Polaris425

btt for new people


----------



## HeadC1

New to the site. Here's a pic.


----------



## phreebsd

I've seen this pic on HL. 
Nice brute you have there!


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome to the site! We like those green ones!


----------



## bump530

HeadC1 said:


> New to the site. Here's a pic.


 
thats bout a piece of crap. HAHA jk. we need to get some new pics of our bikes.


----------



## HeadC1

Thanks


yea since your avatar still has your bike with a 6" lift lol


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum! good lookin brute you got there! :rockn:


----------



## bump530

yeah i dont even have a pic witout my lift. it hasnt seen daylight much since then LMFAO.


----------



## boogieandbride

Here is mine!!



















This was before I broke my winch. Now the cable is wrapped around my gun racks.


----------



## KMKjr

Very nice.

Now go get it dirty.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice lookin team green brother. Man i wished I had gotten team green. 
I talked myself out of it..


----------



## Yesterday

yeah, **** it. i want a team green piece now


----------



## Twisted10

little ride on Wed. :rockn: snow just wont go away here...


----------



## boogieandbride

Twisted10 said:


> little ride on Wed. :rockn: snow just wont go away here...


This may sound like a stupid question but I am from the south were it doesnt snow.

Do yall have to wash your bikes after every ride or does the snow just melt away and it is clean again?


----------



## Twisted10

boogieandbride said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but I am from the south were it doesnt snow.
> 
> Do yall have to wash your bikes after every ride or does the snow just melt away and it is clean again?


u really dont get them that muddy riding in the snow. just get snow packed in around frame. that just melts away eventually. 

so, no, i dont wash mine during the winter... 

u dont want to be trying to use a hose @ your house during winter around here!


----------



## Debo Brute

Little picture of the factory skid plates


----------



## phreebsd

I like how the sun is reflecting !


----------



## Debo Brute

Should of seen the wifes face( photoghrapher with no zoom) when I sat it down right in front of her.


----------



## Yesterday

lol she prolly got splashed too eh?


----------



## Debo Brute

A little bit. She was on dry land at the edge of the hole.


----------



## IBBruin

Just to remind everyone that Kawasaki made more than a Brute.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Off with the old, on with the new!



















The 32's clear pretty well even with the 2" Xtreme lift.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Giving it another try...









Sorry not a good pic, it was raining a little when I got them put on. lol


----------



## phreebsd

got yer pics fixed bro. 
Looks like u used the







button and pasted the links in there with the already around them. if you have links with [img] already around them just paste em in the post and they'll show up. 

Nice looking bike!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Sorry lol used to the way I put them on HL Sorry!! lol


----------



## Yesterday

what's hl?


----------



## ranchermoe

Highlifter


----------



## DjScrimm

Very nice! Let us know how they compare to the old 31's


----------



## Polaris425

ranchermoe said:


> Highlifter


I think he was being facetious.... lol


----------



## Wolfeee

*07 650i*

Heres mine.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

that thing's sweet!


----------



## phreebsd

is that a different kind of camo?


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> is that a different kind of camo?


His signature:

2007 Brute 650i
*White winter camo(Camo clad)*


----------



## phreebsd

doh! i can't read. Imma dork


----------



## Wolfeee

*Brute*

Thanks guys. I just finished adding the most important upgrade/investment yet. THE COOLER:rockn:. I added stainless mounts and bungee on top to make sure all that sweet delicious refreshment stays inside the cooler and on the bike with me. AHHHHHHH


----------



## thunderhead007

What kind of bumper is that on the front??


----------



## Wolfeee

*bumper*

Bison bumper


----------



## Masher

Nice..


----------



## Jcarp4483




----------



## Metal Man

Looking real good everyone.:first:


----------



## Polaris425

shouldnt phreebsd be posting in here as well?!?!?!?! :rockn:


----------



## Mud Narc

Teaching the young one's RIGHT
Riding All Green


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> shouldnt phreebsd be posting in here as well?!?!?!?! :rockn:


You are correct, sir!


----------



## jackman

all these bike look good


----------



## phreebsd

thanks bro!


----------



## Yesterday

those tires look like they bout ta pop


----------



## Yesterday

I thought I already posted this, but guess not. Here's before and after install of xtreme lift. gained exactly 3 inches all the way around


----------



## ranchermoe

phreebsd, lookin good :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

thanks mang! we gonna try em out today!!


----------



## Yesterday

here's pictures of (finally)completed snorkels and lift


----------



## Masher

Yes, very nice...


----------



## jksimpson

BigP said:


> here's pictures of (finally)completed snorkels and lift


 
how deep you plan on going with those flag pole snorkels...lol....


----------



## Masher

He wants to get in there real nice and deep like.......


----------



## Yesterday

i wanna drown before the bike does
=/


----------



## jaxamillion04

*Heres mine*

Heres my brute


----------



## Polaris425

looks good... I like the 14" wheels. :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here's a picture of the Brute after a face lift, I'll get some more up when I finish the rear.


----------



## Yesterday

sweeeeet


----------



## phreebsd

Nice brutes brothas! Never get tired of looking at a brute!
Keep them MOFOS coming!
:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## bump530

TX4PLAY said:


> Here's a picture of the Brute after a face lift, I'll get some more up when I finish the rear.


lookin good. i was wonderin when u was gonna put that thing on.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks for the compliments, Y'all's are looking pretty tough with the new mods also, Phreebsd your gonna peer pressure me right into some 31's!


----------



## phreebsd

looks like u can fit em easily bro! get em and be Rollin Deep!


----------



## Polaris425

Im going to start standing on the street corners on weekends, to make some extra money.....  Let's see, 6" CATVOS + 31's on Rims.... Thats gonna be about, $3500+ 

3500 / 100pergirl ($200 for fat girls) I'm gonna have to, well...... ya'll can do the math...


----------



## phreebsd

hmm. what if u only get 12 bucks a piece? or even worse... you have to PAY THEM!!
hahaha


----------



## Yesterday

**** i'd settle for 12 bux if they werent TOO awful bad


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Most of you have seen mine before but here's some pics.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice! Yep i know that bike.
it's yer another one to remind me how i should have gotten team green!


----------



## w8tnonu22

The green is my favorite, but I'm the gotta have it now type buyer and they didn't have one that day so I got blue. I have updated to the high pressure 90's on the snorkles which I think is a cleaner look.


----------



## cigaro

Them some nice look'n bikes guys.:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

that's my fav color brute, that blue one, i think. Also, thanks to people like sir Aviator, I'm getting more and more tempted to buy a backrest thing, as much as i hate people riding with me. I really have no clue why i even want one, just somethin inside me says get one.


----------



## Polaris425

w8n thats exactly why I have red instead of Candy blue.... They didnt have one and I was going to have to WAIT for them to get one sent from another dealer, I wanted one THAT DAY! haha.. So I got red.


----------



## bump530

BigP said:


> that's my fav color brute, that blue one, i think. Also, thanks to people like sir Aviator, I'm getting more and more tempted to buy a backrest thing, as much as i hate people riding with me. I really have no clue why i even want one, just somethin inside me says get one.


the backrest doesnt have to be for someone else. its really nice to have when u stop and wanna relax and have a cold one. and also if ur stranded in the woods at Nats for 5 hours waitin on help lol. i also did some weldin on mine and made a place for my ice chest to attach to wit some turn buckels.


----------



## w8tnonu22

You were probably better off getting the red. These things scratch just looking at them. At least with the unpainted bikes you can still make the plastic shine.


----------



## phreebsd

w8tnonu22 - **** nice bike!!
i wanted the blue!

Abolutely BeautifuL!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Agreed! Love that blue. I might actually wash mine if it was that color.


----------



## Mean Green

here's a couple of pics of my '08. Don't have any squeaky clean pics right now. I'll have to work on that after Rooster's.

One with the EDL's









And one with the 29.5's (skinnies)


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

nice pics mean green! You got any pics of the radiator mount you got going there?


----------



## Mean Green

I don't have any pics right off hand, but I'll get you some this weekend. I purchased mine, but a buddy of mine got the measurements from mine after we got it installed. He found everything, I think, from Lowe's. I'll get you the parts list and the pics this week. It's a real nice setup and not to bulky. Goes great with this M.I.M.B snorks too.


----------



## Yesterday

Mean Green said:


> I don't have any pics right off hand, but I'll get you some this weekend. I purchased mine, but a buddy of mine got the measurements from mine after we got it installed. He found everything, I think, from Lowe's. I'll get you the parts list and the pics this week. It's a real nice setup and not to bulky. Goes great with this M.I.M.B snorks too.


hale yes. you win. hook it up on those measurments!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Yeah I use my backrest. It's nice to be able to lean back against something other than the cooler on a beer break.  Sometimes I even lean back on long trail rides.


----------



## Yesterday

i feel like a backrest would get in my way when i'm in the middle of a mudhole with my feet up and i'm movin back and forth etc.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Our group hooked up with the the triangle boyz a few times, the first time they convenced me to get the backrest. It's pushed all the way back to where it touches your cooler.. And heck we're standing on the backrest or racks most of the time and never have issues. Some don't like them tho, most guys that get them though like 'em after they put them on.

I mean just look at how much they are on their backend standing up. I never gets in the way.


----------



## Polaris425

great video, Also, FYI, This forum has automatic embedding so all you have to do is paste the url and it does the rest for you


----------



## 30backs

thought i post a moving pic! snorks are not M.I.M.B but that was before i knew any better


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice!


----------



## 30backs

thanks thats some big creek ga action


----------



## 30backs

a few more pics


----------



## phreebsd

Freaking Awsome. I'd love to ride with all you brute guys!


----------



## Polaris425

Maybe this summer we need to have a MIMB ride somewhere that central to most of us.


----------



## Kurly




----------



## phreebsd

haha u used your profile pic


----------



## Kurly

LOL....All i got that will fit right now, it says they are to big and I dont know how to do the URL thing yet............................


----------



## 30backs

heck yeah man id love to get together and ride with yall just let me know. i have got to post more pics when i get my 212's and hl springs on maybe this weekend i will get it done


----------



## Yesterday

Polaris425 said:


> Maybe this summer we need to have a MIMB ride somewhere that central to most of us.


i'm down for a road trip! i've a sweet tent :rockn:


----------



## Kurly

Pic above was with 27" Swamplites.............................Went the next day and got the LAWS!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

Thats a clean lookin brue. I love that blue!


----------



## Metal Man

30backs said:


> YouTube - 750 brute in the mud 2
> 
> thought i post a moving pic! snorks are not M.I.M.B but that was before i knew any better


Awesome !!

I'd love to have a set of 30'' silver backs on mine one of theses days. How well do they trail ride? Do they get good traction on slick hills and wet logs?


----------



## Metal Man

Here are some pics *hondarecoveryman* sent me of his two Prairies. I thought i'd post them up for him.


----------



## IBBruin

Metal Man said:


> Here are some pics *hondarecoveryman* sent me of his two Prairies. I thought i'd post them up for him.


Finally another Prairie guy, I think there are three of us now. LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*cool*

Thanks again MetalMan you Prove to be a stand up guy every time i contact you:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*love my kawies*

Prairie's are the only way to go. I fell in love with the old blue one years ago and will never shift or ride anything other than a kawie The 650 is a machine that 11 years ago when me and my dad bought the 400 i could never imagine :rockn: nothing less will ever be acceptiable again:agreed:


----------



## wilddog45




----------



## Solitude

Ill get a picture of mine here in a little bit of all my new mods..


----------



## Polaris425

Solitude said:


> Ill get a picture of mine here in a little bit of all my new mods..


dang well better....  welcome to the forum bro!


----------



## hondagirl333

love the blue kawasaki


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*Thats the mad kaw!!*

It used to look a lot better LOL I did that last year in jan. just got bored and took it apart one thing led to another ... ended up a blue kawasaki ! Wrecked the heck out of it in aug. pics on the south mud kings you should check them out It looked real nice untill it went end over end on a dirt road I STILL DONT REMEMBER ANY OF THAT DAY!!! There is a write up on what happened and what all broke on the south mud kings


----------



## 30backs

new wheels and hl springs


----------



## hondagirl333

u cant remember wow that must have been one big wreck ive only wrecked my wheeler once but its not the one i have now but nothing was serious just a bad headache


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*wreck*

Yeah it was bad !! But i did learn a valuable lesson always check your quad before and after each time you ride . you never know when a ball joint or somethin is gonna break . We all put our quads through more than the factory ever intended . So Check It All:agreed:


----------



## duby05

i posted few of my brute before but just got a good one of it shinin good lol


----------



## sandman7655

i got a brute and a prairie 650.


----------



## tmitchell04

*my brute after the new tires and wheels*


----------



## Yesterday

can i have it?


----------



## bump530

here is the latest pic of my brute



i really need to get some clean pics of it wit out the monkey lift.


----------



## sandman7655

*heres one of my brute*

this is with the vamp/mudzilla tires on it


----------



## sandman7655

have to get some more out in the yard and maybe with some different shoes on it,


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here's an updated one of mine with the 6" monkey lift..


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin good Tx4PLay! :rockn:


----------



## sandman7655

dang what size shoes on that one?nice one.


----------



## Yesterday

yep, i like it. now its time for tires!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks Guys and Sandman they're 30" Mudlites, I've actually been real happy with em' but these guys pics with the 31" laws seem to be given me an uncontrollable itch.


----------



## sandman7655

well let me know if you wanna sell:rockn: em.


----------



## Metal Man

I'm the same way TX4PLAY. One part of me wants to get a big set of 31's or 32's and conquer any and all mud holes that get in my way.......the other half says to stay with the light weight 28 Zillas and break less parts.


----------



## phreebsd

Looking good bro. Now get ya some new meats!


----------



## cigaro

Metal Man said:


> I'm the same way TX4PLAY. One part of me wants to get a big set of 31's or 32's and conquer any and all mud holes that get in my way.......the other half says to stay with the light weight 28 Zillas and break less parts.


 
I like the "break'n less parts" route myself.... hahahaha


----------



## sandman7655

me too ,but i like them shoes for sure.


----------



## bump530

TX4PLAY said:


> Here's an updated one of mine with the 6" monkey lift..


lookin good. how hard was the install? im glad to see you finally got it on


----------



## phreebsd

it does make a bike "sit right"


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

bump530 said:


> here is the latest pic of my brute
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to get some clean pics of it wit out the monkey lift.


HOLY CRAP!!! I look at that and my only thought is "three-four hours washing when I get home" That's a muddy brute right there!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats one of those days where you let it dry real good then bang on the fenders a little and most of it will fall off... then ride down the road and back and sling the rest off... then wash whats left...


----------



## AUbruterider

haha! yep i've got to do that to mine real soon - i still havent cleaned it from 2 wks ago when i got it sooo nasty in a swamp... Just havent had time to do it.


----------



## muddy-one

Thought I would join in the fun here at mimb. Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Polaris425

They wernt showing up... I tried to fix them, I got several to start working but still can't get #2 & #3 to show up.


----------



## Yesterday

nice brute! hook us up with some close up pics of that radiator relocate, of the brackets especially!


----------



## Metal Man

I tried to fix them too polaris425 with no luck.

Welcome to MIMB Muddy One. Cool pics


----------



## muddy-one

Here are a the ones I have of it.


----------



## muddy-one

more.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for those pics!!


----------



## Masher

Nice pics...:bigok:


----------



## bump530

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I look at that and my only thought is "three-four hours washing when I get home" That's a muddy brute right there!:rockn:


 
some of it feel off in the camper on the way home lol. luckly it was a sandy mud, so it washed off pretty easy, cept for around all the axles and driveshafts. i dropped the skid plate sand the mud just chilled in the frame, it had good compaction i guess lol


----------



## Yesterday

yes. thanks for these pics. ideas are brewin' in my head:5719:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice pics!!


----------



## kickit

Well here is my Brute Trailered and Ready for this weekend..


----------



## Metal Man

Good looking bike kickit. 

What kind of rims sre those?


----------



## GWNBrute

picture of mine waiting to go out this weekend


----------



## muddy-one

Great lookin Brute.
Wheels are Motor Sport- Patriots


----------



## kickit

Metal Man said:


> Good looking bike kickit.
> 
> What kind of rims sre those?


 
muddy-one, is correct there motosport alloys-patriots


----------



## w8tnonu22

I like some camo brutes. Just wish they would put a black seat on them.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Yeah man, that's the type of mud I'd follow with some water riding for a while.


----------



## phreebsd

Love that blue, GWNBrute!


----------



## policebrute750




----------



## policebrute750

Phreebsd, i read one of your post about mulberry creek on another forum. we are having a big ride there at the end of july. i have a buddy that has about 6 miloes of it in the middle of his land.


----------



## Polaris425

nice lookin brute PB750! :rockn: we're down for a july Mulberry ride too!


----------



## phreebsd

policebrute750 said:


> Phreebsd, i read one of your post about mulberry creek on another forum. we are having a big ride there at the end of july. i have a buddy that has about 6 miloes of it in the middle of his land.


oh really? Please please let us ride with you all!!
Do you know where we can park and ride? There's never more than 4 of us. Mainly me, my paw and maybe my sister-in-law.

Im dying to go back there but recently i've heard the whole creek if offlimits. That just seems funny. Like your guy that owns 6 miles.. he should be the one to say who's riding there and who aint.

We used to park at the bridge right there on 82 but we cant go in that way now cause of some guy who put up signs there.

If you know any other way in please let me know. We were kicked out of our local riding spot that's 5 mins away from the house. Mulberry is the next closest to me, being only 37 miles.


----------



## policebrute750

the place we ride is in selma alabama, my buddy's famile owns about 8,000 acres of land. its all gravel pits, ponds, creek, swamp and dirt road. the creek is in the middle of it. you can park at his house and ride anywhere on his land. all the way to the alabama river. shallow, deep sand bars, ect. they have big rides all the time. he went out of country for business and wont be back till july. there is even a cabin there if all want to stay.from what i reaad and can remember on the creek deal with you is you ride in plantersville but you have no place to park now?


----------



## policebrute750

if you want to go ride some good trails in that area. go to taylor made lumber co in plantersville, see the owner tell him one of the austin boys told you to come by there and c if you all can ride his land. he has about 25,000 acres total. its got it all in it.


----------



## phreebsd

well we cant park at the bridge anymore. im told there's a place nearby that we can park at the edge of some woods or something..

my stepdad works in selma and grew up there. He works at miller lumber. where's the selma place? I'm sure he'll know where it is.
on a side note, i was born in selma.


----------



## policebrute750

i can probably get yall a ride at dream lake also


----------



## policebrute750

it is a litthe north of the papermill. about 1 mile or so. its the brady land. its from jw grocery all the way to the mill on the left side of river road.


----------



## phreebsd

where's that? doh! we're cluttering up this thread. im moving to PM's


----------



## phreebsd

policebrute750 said:


> it is a litthe north of the papermill. about 1 mile or so. its the brady land. its from jw grocery all the way to the mill on the left side of river road.


wait a minute. my aunt lives near the papermill on arrowhead rd.
sweet!!!


----------



## Polaris425

SWEET! :rockn:


----------



## Debo Brute

Here's a couple from the last big ride.


----------



## muddy-one

I really like them team green Brutes.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Couple updated pics. Added wheel spacers, HID's, muzzy, PC III, and 2" lift


----------



## Debo Brute

The difference bewteen 2" xtreme and gorrila 6" lifts. Both bikes have same tires.


----------



## policebrute750

nice brute debo. how is the 6in ape holding up?


----------



## bump530

policebrute750 said:


> nice brute debo. how is the 6in ape holding up?


if im not mistaken thats my old 6" lift. the lift did fine for me when i had it on my bike


----------



## bump530

Jcarp4483 said:


> Couple updated pics. Added wheel spacers, HID's, muzzy, PC III, and 2" lift


lookin good. now u need a set of 31's


----------



## phreebsd

We got some good looking bikes on here!


----------



## kawa650

Gave the lil brute a well deserved bath today

I also had to redo the belt exhaust snorkel after I rolled it, last time out, so I went ahead a made them 2"s taller and painted silver, they match really close but still debating on painting back black. What yall think?


----------



## Yesterday

cool sticker =)


----------



## Polaris425

yeah it looks real good on the silver plastic!


----------



## Debo Brute

The green brute is mine the red one is TX4Play's and Bump is correct that is his old lift.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' bikes guys! 

Kawa650 I like the silver snorks..

Debobrute I really like that red bike! J/K

Yeah Bump that's your old lift, I like it so far. Been on two short rides and it has performed real well, I like that now I can have my shocks at the softest setting it gives it a little flex and a plusher ride. It does get a little squirrelly in the steering dept., especially when you get her in a bind! I knew it'd be like that with their z-link design. All in all I like it now that it is on, I did sling a few choice words at Gorilla's Engineering while working on the install.


----------



## w8tnonu22

Can't wait til my birthday for once in a long time.


----------



## rapalapaul

2007 brute 7501 moose,2"HL list Hmf full exhast 28" zillas on 14" 112s


----------



## phreebsd

Very nice, rapalapaul! The blue is one of my Favs !
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Yesterday

Thats a pretty bike!


----------



## phreebsd

kawa650 said:


> Gave the lil brute a well deserved bath today
> 
> I also had to redo the belt exhaust snorkel after I rolled it, last time out, so I went ahead a made them 2"s taller and painted silver, they match really close but still debating on painting back black. What yall think?


Looking super! Those silver snorks are it! I wouldnt debate the black any longer! :rockn:





BigP said:


> Thats a pretty bike!


^ looks like someone listens to Avril Lavigne


----------



## muddy-one

Yea I really like the silver snorkels.


----------



## bump530

my vote is leave them silver


----------



## rapalapaul

Thanks guys I really like it. I still havent got it tuned perfect yet but its close. I have a apointment on the 23 to take it to hmf and get it dyno tuned. Do u think its worth it on a carbed bike?? Oh I just hit 20 hours on it this week The guy I bought it from had 16 hours on it in 2 years lol


----------



## phreebsd

tuning is always worth it


----------



## Yesterday

> ^ looks like someone listens to Avril Lavigne


nope, yer homospeak is just rubbin off on me =/


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> ^ looks like someone listens to Avril Lavigne


Music sucks, but you have to admit, she's a hottie (and Canadian I must add too).!!


----------



## sjf323




----------



## phreebsd

That's a clean looking brute!

Welcome to Mud In My Blood!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice looking Brute man!


----------



## w8tnonu22

sjf323...just wondering how you keep that thing so clean.


----------



## sjf323

LOL....thanks for the compliments, but she was like 2 months old in that pic and the tires and rims were brand new...if u look at the first pic u can still see the blue on the white lettering on the inside of the front tire.


----------



## muddy-one

Good looking Brute.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Latest pic...














[/IMG]
Old wheels...








Old wheels and 31" Laws


----------



## w8tnonu22

I would have those wheels if I could afford them. :bigok: The crome is sooooo expensive. Got mine discounted. I had to choose tires or wheels. Tires won.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice phreebsd!!! I need to get me some of those Hl springs for the new lift...


----------



## Jcarp4483

phreebsd is that where you do your snorkel testing? ha Like the big boys


----------



## IBBruin

Jcarp4483 said:


> phreebsd is that where you do your snorkel testing? ha Like the big boys


Dangit Jcarp you beat me to it.


----------



## bump530

ive thought bout testin mine in my parents pool, but they might not be too happy bout that lol


----------



## phreebsd

I should have tested mine before I got a new liner this year!
Would make for some good pics!
There's some dude with a youtube vid where he took his cat in the pool.


----------



## phreebsd

Ok i just got the confirmation.. 

[08:19] phreebsd: i wanna put the brute in the pool
[08:19] phreebsd: and take pics
[08:19] lisawright12907: **** no
[08:19] lisawright12907: thats not happenin


----------



## bump530

she shoulda replied in the first message wit: "im not gonna say no" and then the second message: "im gonna say **** no" lmfao

when u gonna mount ur radiator up?


----------



## Yesterday

clean da brute well and she'll never know it was in there


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> when u gonna mount ur radiator up?


as soon as I get a temp gauge. I wanna do it at the same time.



BigP said:


> clean da brute well and she'll never know it was in there


Oh trust me, she'll know. she's a mommy. They have eyes in the back of their heads!!


----------



## phreebsd

removed the decals with Gimp. (all i got here at work. If i had used photoshop at home, it would be perfect.


----------



## Yesterday

looks like you used a grinder instead of a buffer n00b


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


> looks like you used a grinder instead of a buffer n00b


he photoshoped it...................


----------



## Bruteforce09

**** some badass pics!


----------



## bump530

speakin of removing stickers, how do yall do it? those warnin stickers are a PIA. i pressure wash them off my honda, but not this one. any tricks?


----------



## Polaris425

the one thats rivited on you'll have to drill them out... its not a sticker. The others, I pulled them all off when the bike was new, they pulled right off... I think the easiest way after theyve had time to STICK is a pressure washer or a heat gun.


----------



## kacey1

*my bf750 on swamp lite tires*


----------



## bump530

u have to be careful wit a heat gun, my first attempt didnt wind up too good lmfao. i just didnt know if yall was "buffing" them off with something.


----------



## TX4PLAY

It's tuff on the painted bikes Bump because you'll leave little scrathes from buffing if you dont watch it. You can try to use heat to get the adhesive to give but when the stickers been on there a while they tend to crumble on you. When mine was candy blue I just took my time used my wifes hair dryer and some ebow grease but I stopped at the warning decals cause they alone were a B****! When I changed it to red I just didn't replace any of the decals.


----------



## kacey1

*this is how it shod look*


----------



## bump530

that looks like some fun kacey.

and yeah i used my heat gun on one of them and i didnt like how it was working. im just gonna slowly get all the warnins off. i dont care as much bout the decals as i do the warnin stickers...if i woulda bought this bike new, those warnin labels woulda been gone in a day or so.


----------



## Yesterday

mine came off at the carwash pretty easy. the one on the clutch cover wouldnt budge though. neither would the big decals on the side plastics


----------



## bump530

here is the latest pics of my bike









just wish it was that shiny when it wasnt wet lmfao


----------



## muddy-one

Good lookin Brute.


----------



## TX4PLAY

muddy-one said:


> Good lookin Brute.


 
Yes sir!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## kacey1

*my bf750*


----------



## bump530

phreebsd said:


>


i see u removed the front bash plate also. i just bout ripped mine off when i turned the tires the first time lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I dont think I can compete with most of the bikes here as they are some bad azz Brutes, but I will share mine with you guys. She is stock except the rims and tires. You guys kill me. I work offshore so the hole time i am out here i spend 12 hours a day on this site looking for ideas and my head is going to explode. Love this site.


----------



## KMKjr

Run while you still can!! These guys give my wife a run for her money on how fast they can spend my $$.


----------



## muddy-one

Good looking Brute Bayou Boy. Its not always about what is done to one that matters. You better watch looking to much it will cost you for sure.


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> i see u removed the front bash plate also. i just bout ripped mine off when i turned the tires the first time lol


actually my front tires removed it for me


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' Brute for sure Bayou Boy. I really like those NRA editions, I think the camo racks and front bumper look cool on em'.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thanks guys just got it on Feb 18th and had to come offshore on March 3rd so did not get to ride much. Did get on night mud ride in though. Should be going home today so might get to ride this weekend.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Conrats wish i was going home today to ride mine. got 6 more days left :rocketwhore:
SORRY WE JUST NEED MORE COWBELL

:cowbell_snl:


----------



## phreebsd

I got a fever!! And the only prescription is more cowbell!!


----------



## snipe523

Nothing special but it is my first quad. Maybe I will have at it with the next one.


----------



## phreebsd

It is special, bro! IT'S A BRUTE!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

.. i though i might be the only one that worked offshore....


----------



## Yesterday

trade me back rackssss!


----------



## Twisted10

Snipe523. where bouts u live in NY?


----------



## muddy-one

Snipe, why have at it with the next one. :thinking: You have a good one to start with now.


----------



## snipe523

Twisted10 said:


> Snipe523. where bouts u live in NY?


I'm in the Albany area.


----------



## snipe523

muddy-one said:


> Snipe, why have at it with the next one. :thinking: You have a good one to start with now.


I spent all of my "spending" money on this. No mods for me for a while. It does have a Dyna CDI in it plus the ITP tires and rims so it isn't completely stock.


----------



## Yesterday

save up 80 for snorkels and go have some real fun!


----------



## Rúnar

cool brute


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## snipe523

I just started a fiberglass radio pod for the front rack. I will take some more pictures when I have it finished. I am hoping to have it done by next weekend, as I am going on about a 40 mile ride where we will probably be making quite a few stops, and it would be nice to have some tunes.


----------



## BF650SRA

My friend Dave leaning on his Brute while we were taking at break at Interlake Indiana. (Notice my SRA is in the lead) LOL


----------



## LetsGoOilers

*My 09 Brute*

A few mods started but a long way to go still but here she is


----------



## Jcarp4483

That is an interesting choice of front rack design. Is that caps in the end? Looks good welcome to the addiction!


----------



## LetsGoOilers

It is just caps from the end of mountain bike handle bars for now, until i find something a little nicer. I had to do something to make it a little sportier looking as it sits behind my buddy's Renegade 800 in the garage. It is kinda hard to tell but i also chopped down the front mounting spacers so that the rack leans forward a bit. now to find a nice cooler that fits it to keep the beverage of choice chilly!!!


----------



## Yesterday

yeah. i like that rack too


----------



## phreebsd

Nice  sporty and functional


----------



## w8tnonu22

The rack is definitely different. A first for me, but looks good.


----------



## LetsGoOilers

the only problem now is if i ever roll it hard that rack isn't going to protect much


----------



## john13

*Rack plugs*

I did the same mod to my rack. I used the mounting inserts from aluminum deck spindles available at lowes for the end caps. Perfect ID & OD, just had to fill the screw hole with a dab of black silicone.


----------



## LetsGoOilers

can you post a pic of those if you have one. Just curious how the caps look


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeah that front rack is sweet!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

My Custom 4" Get A Grip lift














[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]

Had to get his PLUG in here...lol















[/IMG]


----------



## LetsGoOilers

That machine looks mean!!! I love the rims!!


----------



## muddy-one

Lift looks great.


----------



## w8tnonu22

I really like the 4" lifts. I would at the most do 6", but would prefer 4". Are they pricey if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

PM sent

Yes!! Pretty pricey for only a 4" lift. I think I actually got about 5" total GC over stock...and of course the Gorilla axles and new Tie-rods. 

The last time I rode my Brute before getting the lift I had bent one tie-rod pretty bad! lol


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here is a few more pics of mine all cleaned up.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That is a sharp looking Brute!! Very Very Clean!!


----------



## TX4PLAY

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> That is a sharp looking Brute!! Very Very Clean!!


Thanks man you got yours lookin' pretty dang good too!


----------



## kawa650

Looks very good!!!

The laws make it look better,meaner looking:rockn:!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

TX4PLAY have you had any problems with your shafts as a result of the 6 inch lift. i have heard that when you go up that high you start having problems with the drive shafts due to the angles.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Brute looks great i wish mine was that tall.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I accidently double posted One of y'all mods can delete this one.


----------



## TX4PLAY

bayou_boy_22 said:


> TX4PLAY have you had any problems with your shafts as a result of the 6 inch lift. i have heard that when you go up that high you start having problems with the drive shafts due to the angles.


 
I've only been on 3 rides since I installed the lift, 2 w/the mudlites and 1 this past weekend with the outlaws so far no trouble. If your talking about the front and rear drive shafts the angle doesn't change any. I did replace a rear main seal last week but that was my first since the bike was new so it was due and didn't have anything to do with the lift or drive line angle. If your talking about axle shafts it uses the the long shaft Gorilla axles and you do have to keep the cups cool to conserve them because they heat up while trail riding but we ride alot of water in between trails here and so far so good, time will tell.. 

Thanks for the compliment by the way.


----------



## DjScrimm

Ok sooo i Finally got some tires and what not so I can post Now!:rockn:
I have no idea how though....


----------



## LetsGoOilers

i may have to sell my new 27" MB's to buy a set of them outlaws!!


----------



## phreebsd

DjScrimm - those maxxis 8 spoke rims look sweet. Good lookin brute!


----------



## LetsGoOilers

djscrimm--- i have to ask, What is with the orange pail?


----------



## phreebsd

here's some pics I took tonight


----------



## DjScrimm

Thanks Phreebsd, i got the 8 spokes from a friend. I did work on his rincon and he gave me them rims.... good deal. I believe your bike is one of my favorites... it looks sick!
Letsgooilers the orange pail is the Home Depot 5 gallon bucket.... just to see if i could do it! Only the rear clears it...


----------



## TX4PLAY

DjScrimm your brute looks real good I considered goin' 29.5x10's all the way around also, I like the diamond plate bash plate too. Does anybody know if the same one will fit the 650i? I know the bumpers are different but are the mounting points for the bash plate the same?

Phreebsd as always yours is lookin' badazz and raisin' the bar with every mod!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Phreebsd that is one bad azz brute.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

like the prairie also i want to get one for my wife to ride..


----------



## phreebsd

bayou_boy_22 said:


> like the prairie also i want to get one for my wife to ride..


Its a very dependable ride. Not too fast but makes it where you are headed. 
Has many similarities to the brute like:

Same front diff and difflock lever
Sealed rear brake
Prairie blood


----------



## KMKjr

LetsGoOilers said:


> djscrimm--- i have to ask, What is with the orange pail?


 
Bragging......I can't drive over one.


----------



## DjScrimm

Front bash plate on my brute is actually put on there "custom". I couldnt find a Diamond Plate one to fit the 08+. I was tired of that front piece bending and breaking (I went through two of them). So I ordered the one from HL and cut the weak stock brackets off and welded a 1" square bar across the front. I works just how i wanted, i can run over anything and it wont budget!


----------



## mudlift

Here's my 09


----------



## phreebsd

that side cover looks sweet there!


----------



## Yesterday

i want some of those shiny floorboard pieces


----------



## muddy-one

I really like that side cover too.


----------



## TX4PLAY

BigP said:


> i want some of those shiny floorboard pieces


Mudlift is who I bought mine from.


----------



## MST500

Ran out of light today, but I finally snapped a few pics of the Brute. Just got the speakers finished, redid the radiator mounted on my aluminum plate, and the snorkels done. Also picked up a brand new set of 30s today, ready for the weekend!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

^^ Looks good!


----------



## boogieandbride

Yeah, them snorks look real good!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ I agree!! I like that alot. I like what you did with the snorks. Nice!!


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## KMKjr

Finally, some dirty ones!!!

(still want to know how I can get mine that clean???)


----------



## mudlift

KMKjr said:


> Finally, some dirty ones!!!
> 
> (still want to know how I can get mine that clean???)


OK, here's another pic of mine.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Just got around to taking pics of the mistress after i snorkeled her out:rocknid it all my self ,all 2'' no rubber 90's anywhere on the intake side but the tip, have not had to rejet ...but i think i need to


----------



## phreebsd

got a bigger pic?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:thinking:Workin on it right now no matter what size i choose on p-bucket it shows up that size gimmie a few mins i figure it out


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Is that to big? got a bunch of pics of the under the plastic side too


----------



## w8tnonu22

aandryiii said:


> Still trying to figure out what color it is...Slightly dirty.


----------



## phreebsd

there ya go! WTG on the snorks :rockn:
++


----------



## hondarecoveryman




----------



## phreebsd

i'd like to ride a prairie 700. See how much they're different from what they have become today. looks good.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn:Thanks for the compliment:rockn: I got pics of the underside of the snorkel system in my albums how would i go about moving that to a thread?


----------



## DjScrimm

AAndriii's bike is NRA Camo With all black 212's on 30" backs. Well try to get some good clean pics up


----------



## hondarecoveryman




----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: represent! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

I dig it! 

I still have stickers left for anyone who wants to submit a How-To or a product review!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: represent! :rockn:


 YES SIR


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## aandryiii




----------



## KMKjr

The Hummer is sweet too!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE




----------



## Polaris425

dont try to copy & use the crap from those photo hosting sites... just copy the URL for the photo and use the







to paste it in.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

oh ok my bad. im new at this. :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

its simple, all you need is (without spaces) 

[ img ] www.MyPhotoHosting.com/images/thisismyphoto.jpg [ / img ]

Only without the spaces...


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

oh ok thats easier. thanks


----------



## phreebsd

aandryiii said:


>


 
Nice looking Rides!

What do you do for work?  I might need to switch careers.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

I love that backs on a camo brute!


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> Nice looking Rides!
> 
> What do you do for work?  I might need to switch careers.


profile says: 

Occupation: Contractor 

:rockn:


----------



## kboswell04




----------



## Metal Man

I like the white snorkels with the white plastic.


----------



## phreebsd

how did you handle the cvt exhaust to route it up front?


----------



## kawa650

^^^looks good, you dont see a Prairie 360 with snorkels very often

You should do some kind of how to for it, for the 360 owners!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yep there's NO documentation on this. I have seen 3 others done but noone had documented the process.


----------



## FABMAN

I like the hockey puck for winch stop!!


----------



## Yesterday

factory decals gone


----------



## phreebsd

All FRESH N CLEAN!


----------



## Yesterday

and milky


----------



## phreebsd

not.. theres just a few white floaters on top
at least my a-arms aren't cracked


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

phreebsd

I LOVE YOUR BRUTE!!


----------



## Polaris425

too bad its still got all those :greddy2: factory stickers......


----------



## phreebsd

Thanks beastbrute! 

haha They will come off before SRATV on the 18th!
picking up temp gauge this wednesday and doing radiator this weekend!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

when i first put my lift on i looked really small lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Here is a pic of my Brute 650 SRA.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I bet those bumpers work good when there is a honda around.....LOL :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I bet those bumpers work good when there is a honda around.....LOL :rockn:


 
:agreed: Yes they do, but also work good for the others to....lol.....


----------



## BF650SRA

That is one tough 650. Im not usually into solid colors but that blue is killer.


----------



## phreebsd

the blue is my favorite but I was impatient and got the dark green.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

i wanted a 650 with green plastics but i found a 750 with camo for a better deal


----------



## Polaris425

BEASTBRUTE said:


> when i first put my lift on i looked really small lol


you look like a fly riding a horse....... lol


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Polaris425 said:


> you look like a fly riding a horse....... lol


 lol i know i was only like 10 then. my parents bought it and i paid for the tires, wheels, and every other mod ive done to it. im paying it off though:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

10! How old are you now?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just finished up my snorkles...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

One more!!!
Drew ready to ride....lol


----------



## phreebsd

very nice! Easy wasnt it!
Did u use the 3" rubber 90 off the airbox?


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

phreebsd said:


> 10! How old are you now?


 im fixin to be 14. but like another guy said on here dont let that fool you. i can keep up with the big boys:rockn:. but yeah i was like 10 and i grew idk i guess 1/ 1/2 since then lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> very nice! Easy wasnt it!
> Did u use the 3" rubber 90 off the airbox?


Yes, I did use the 3" rubber 90. Very easy. The only real trouble I had was on the CVT exhaust snorkle. Had to do mine just a tad different as far as fittings, but got it done regardless!! Took my time and tried to do it right the first time.

Still gotta do my gas tank vent line before I get her too deep. Parts store didn't have any of the right sized vent hose. Should get it done later this week, if not this weekend. Thanks MIMB!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

heres the pic of my 2008 brute after a week. gettin snorks next week


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Just finished up my snorkles...


Driller, dude those M8 Platoons look good with the colors of your bike, *Very Nice Bike :rockn:*


----------



## phreebsd

harmonsbrute said:


> heres the pic of my 2008 brute after a week. gettin snorks next week


Still a virgin! 




Here's some I took tonight. Same ol' same ol! 






































































i need to 6" lift!


----------



## FABMAN

Hear I was plowing the track this winter
















Hear me and my boy were racing. I tried and tried and never got the pass. that lil S*** is fast. 








[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/?action=view&current=DSCN0693.flv"]







[/ame]
Me and my favorite hat!


----------



## kacey1

*my bf750*


----------



## aandryiii

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210059.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Rúnar

*here is mine*

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

aandryiii said:


>



I know that spot!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok: :rockn:


----------



## aandryiii

yea man timberlane is pretty bad ***


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986

BRO N LAWs BRUTE


----------



## Brute1986

another brute i did the snorkles on thanks MIMB


----------



## Brute1986

my bro get n a lil deep


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice job!! Those Brutes look good!!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

*Brute1986 *are those 30''s or 32''s?


----------



## Polaris425

man that green one is SICK! What size Backs are those?


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

they kinda look like 30''s to me, its hard to tell.:thinking:laws are just too easy to tell cause the yellow lettering on the side


----------



## phreebsd

yeah that team green is HAWT!.
It looks taller than mine..


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

phreebsd said:


> yeah that team green is HAWT!.
> It looks taller than mine..


 idk if its just me but your avatar makes yours look 6 feet tall LOL


----------



## phreebsd

haha i wish it were. 
im 53 inches at the grips

and this bucket is 16" tall


----------



## DjScrimm

BEASTBRUTE said:


> *Brute1986 *are those 30''s or 32''s?


They gotta be 32's ??? Grips/Lugs look to big to be the 30's!


----------



## phreebsd

agreed. i think i can make out 32 on the tire.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

oh ok. im just wondering. im debatng on going with some 31'' laws or some 30'' backs. i cant decide.:thinking:


----------



## DjScrimm

aandryiii just got his 30" backs. 31" law will be a big bigger thats all. There both awsome tires.. Check em out


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

yeah ive seen his backs. they look good. from the start i wanted laws but i have no clue once so ever what made me get mud lites. their a good tire just not as aggresive as i would want them.


----------



## Metal Man

Some awesome looking bikes right there!!


----------



## Brute1986

thanks the limegreen one has 32" monkey tires onit, red and blue one has 29.5 on them and the camo and black one have 30" monkey tires on them and they are no biger than 29.5 out laws


----------



## Brute1986

the limegreen one has HL spring and lift and the shocks are tuned all the way up he also has 2 sets of spacers on it


----------



## linkage




----------



## Polaris425

oh yeah! the nasty stuff :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Now that is what I am talking about....


----------



## linkage

it is good times there :aargh4: redneckyachtclubfl.com :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Relocated and debadged!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

looks good phreebsd. were you haveing overheating problems before you did it?


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! :rockn: I told you it would look better.


----------



## Metal Man

Oh yeah baby!! Steve,you done turned that bad boy in to a mud monster.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks! I have a ride coming up on the 18th and last time i was there i overheated from hitting the trails after being in the bogs. 
This time I'll be ready!


----------



## BF650SRA

We spent all day Saturday clearing trails on the hunting lease. It pretty much looked like a Kawasaki commercial.


----------



## phreebsd

I would love to be in the creek!


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

linkage said:


>


awesome pic


----------



## walker

hey guys found out about this forum at mud nats .... here is a pic of my 08 fuel injected brute


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

walker, you have the same exhaust, tires, and wheels as me lol. wheres the MIMB snorkels??


----------



## walker

saving up for some more goodies , i wanna snorkel it and relocate the radiator, and a bracket or something so i can leave my radio on the front....


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

good lookin brute walker


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to the site Walker. Nice brute. 

be sure to check out this link http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27 and tell us about your self and who you met at nats talking about the site.


----------



## Brute650i




----------



## duby05




----------



## Polaris425

good lookin brutes! Welcome to the forum walker!


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

duby05 said:


>


im diggin the orange man


----------



## duby05

thanks lol....been like that for couple months now as you can tell from the scrathes lmao...but im bout to redo them better...thicker coats


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

awesome man:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Polaris425 said:


> NICE! :rockn: I told you it would look better.


 I like it phreebsd!! Looks good!!


----------



## walker

thanks guy's !!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I like it phreebsd!! Looks good!!


thanks bro! :rockn:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Updated DURTY pics


----------



## phreebsd

that sticker looks good on the blue!
why u riding floorboard-less?


----------



## Yesterday

cool footrests!


----------



## Brute650i

hey quit taking pics of my truck fewl


----------



## Jcarp4483

LMAO Tryin to show off your ride bro.

I ran the bog in greenville saturday so i made me some floorboards. 
Yeah i like the sticker to but cant really see it if you dont know its there. but i know its there:rockn:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

sometimes thats all that counts


----------



## bump530

phreebsd said:


> Relocated and debadged!


lookin good. i want to take some of the tags on mine off, but i just havent had the patience lately. any tips u can pass along feel free to do lol


----------



## phreebsd

do NOT use heat! That's the only tip i can give. Heat seemed to make some of the glue impregnate the plastic so i have whitish spots on those areas. Im certain it will wear off.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

You can use heat, but from a hair dryer, anything else will get the plastics to hot and start melting the plastics on your bike. What I done was just pealed mine off cold, came off in several peices, and was time consuming, but eventually got them all off. Good Luck,


----------



## phreebsd

i used a heatgun! Im kinda addicted to fire


----------



## bump530

i used a heat gun on one of the warnin labels and i melted the plastic a lil bit.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

phreebsd said:


> i used a heatgun! Im kinda addicted to fire


 
LOL......we have a nick name for people like you phreebsd......It's called a Fire Bug.


----------



## phreebsd

yep. When i was like 7 my mom was awakened to see the hallway on fire...
and when i was 11 or so we caught the woods on fire  we started off trying to roast hotdogs but he just had to throw that matress on the fire...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

phreebsd said:


> yep. When i was like 7 my mom was awakened to see the hallway on fire...
> and when i was 11 or so we caught the woods on fire  we started off trying to roast hotdogs but he just had to throw that matress on the fire...


 
:lol:


----------



## Yesterday

i took mine off with my pressure washer. i put the highest psi nozzle in and gave it ****. it took a while for the side plastics. those are really on there. they came off in alot of pieces. the warning labels and fender stuff that says 750 vtwin etc is easy to come off though. even a car wash should take all that off


----------



## bump530

the car wash hasnt yet and ive tried. im also scared that it will ruin the paint on the plastics


----------



## DjScrimm

I just used my hands. The BRUTE FORCE ones are really on there! It' very tedious work, but they do come off. 10-15 minutes each i think it took


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> do NOT use heat! That's the only tip i can give. Heat seemed to make some of the glue impregnate the plastic so i have whitish spots on those areas. Im certain it will wear off.


You mean glue? I bet that tint remover you can buy would take it right off...probably even fingernail polish remover, but that might be a little strong..


----------



## GWNBrute

All I did on mine was take the sticker off buy hand then use alittle gas on a rag and it came right off (doesnt hurt the paint neither)


----------



## Mall Crawler

I haven't debadged mine yet but I have always had good luck with goo-gone on car paint. It works good and is citrus based so no harsh chemicals and smell isn't that bad. Not sure how it will react to plastic/painted plastic so I would test it in an inconspicuous place first.


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Mall Crawler

^^^^Nice, I love that color. I wish mine was that color. Anyone want to buy a brute. lol 


sookiesmacker said:


> You've been reading too many labels.


I just don't want nobody blaming me because their paint came off.


----------



## bump530

what color is ur brute? i might trade ya lol


----------



## Mall Crawler

Faded Camo. lol I would love to if you are serious but my plastics aren't in the best of shape. They aren't cracked or broke but you can definitely tell they aren't new.


----------



## bump530

no camo for me...sorry lol.


----------



## Brute650i

camo can be stripped to black if they start looking to bad


----------



## Mall Crawler

Yeah I have seriously been thinking about that.


----------



## bump530

well i thought i should show what my bike looks like now (minus the mud). 

things you can see: new snorkes, new rad relocate, winch, fan switch

things you cant see: PCIII, catch can, UNI filter, temp guage


----------



## phreebsd

lookin mighty fine there, bump.
I sure wish I went with 11's on the front!


----------



## bump530

thanks. im glad i went with the 11s on the way around. now i need to get it all cleaned up and get some more pics


----------



## Yesterday

blah myspace pics no trabajo en trabajo


----------



## linkage

new addition to the family, 09 750 bought today, will have its new rims and tires next week and then snorkels, maroon primary, almond secondary clutch springs and radiator relocate will be done at the 21 hour mark, sorry about bad picture just got in unloaded and it was dark


----------



## KMKjr

Is that brand spankin' new!!

Very nice.


----------



## linkage

brand new and lovin the lime :aargh4:


----------



## lilbigtonka

and you couldnt call a brotha to ride with ya


----------



## linkage

it was last minute, he got it in sooner than expected


----------



## phreebsd

You dont wanna ride with him anyway. he'll be trying to take notes from you.


----------



## lilbigtonka

steve it is ok you have no friends i wont tell no one and dont ask me what lisa is doing i guess wasting time hahahahahah jk brotha


----------



## phreebsd

that's what yer GF said she's doing..


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986

2 sets of 30" monkey tires and 2 of 29.5 out laws


----------



## Polaris425

those are good lookin brutes!!!


----------



## Brute1986

thats rite thanks lol


----------



## phreebsd

I think i want a exhaust snork now.


----------



## Yesterday

i really like that red brute. i used to have those truck wheels too. =P


----------



## Brute1986

the reason i put a exhaust snork on them is because u know that them FI's die easy just got a 2in pipe welded on my factory pipe i like it a lot


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sweet lookin bikes!!


----------



## aandryiii

Brute1986 said:


>


very impressive :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed:


----------



## SOUTHERNBRUTE

not much just had to throw it out there


----------



## Polaris425

SOUTHERNBRUTE said:


> not much just had to throw it out there


action shot!! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Brutebud

http://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt12/Brutebud/009.jpg

http://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt12/Brutebud/009.jpg


----------



## Brutebud




----------



## Brutebud




----------



## Brutebud




----------



## phreebsd

interesting. what did you make that with?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Brutebud said:


>


Looks good but should have Purple and Gold. LSU baby....:rockn:


----------



## Brutebud

PVC, just painted it all... about to repaint the snorks though.. It took forever to get these snorks just right, but there great!


----------



## phreebsd

wow here's another one of those "you dont see that everyday!" pics!










For those who dont understand, this is a Prairie 360 doing a freaking water wheelie. I cant get mine to do that even standing up on the back rack!


----------



## duby05

here are a few new pics of mine lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

duby05 said:


> here are a few new pics of mine lol


That dont look too good...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> wow here's another one of those "you dont see that everyday!" pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who dont understand, this is a Prairie 360 doing a freaking water wheelie. I cant get mine to do that even standing up on the back rack!


 Yeah thats a feat for sure I had to get a 200 lb. buddy on the back to get the old 400 to stand up( before the rebuild and comet clutch)


----------



## Brute1986

Put some new red and blue cop lights on today


----------



## Brute1986

they look better than they do in the pic lol wish i could get a good pic when i have them on


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ditAlbumPhoto&albumID=809883&imageID=13424726


----------



## Dale69

Here is a picture of mine and my sons.


----------



## phreebsd

yer a good daddy!


----------



## bump530

Dale69 said:


> Here is a picture of mine and my sons.
> View attachment 388
> 
> View attachment 389


i like the black paint on that rad mount. it looks better than it did when i had it.


----------



## Dale69

He pays his on fourwheeler note. I just work on it.


----------



## phreebsd

that shroud looks like the same one bump530 has/had!


----------



## bump530

that is the shroud i had. i sold it to him. 

i seen one more of them at nats. the guy that makes them also races so that might be why lol


----------



## Yesterday

dang i need a shroud.


----------



## rsb5772




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Now thats what I'm talking about!!! CATVOS BABY! :rockn:


----------



## nervouss

Here is mine


----------



## walker

rsb and nervouss nice rides


----------



## Polaris425

Awsome lookin team green brute!!! brand new rollin on 29's, gotta love it!


----------



## rsb5772

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Nice bike.





Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: Now thats what I'm talking about!!! CATVOS BABY! :rockn:





walker said:


> rsb and nervouss nice rides


Thanks! It sits wider(62") and lower than it should, due to the fact that I didn't install the spacers on the shocks, but it has suspension travel and the axle angles are the same when I had the 2" lift. It rides great1


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' bikes

rsb, I believe I've seen you and that wide monster ridin' at Hwy 90 before.


----------



## rsb5772

TX4PLAY said:


> Good lookin' bikes
> 
> rsb, I believe I've seen you and that wide monster ridin' at Hwy 90 before.


Yeah, I want to say that I've seen you out there. We don't ride out there much nowdays, but we need to.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## bayou_boy_22

phreebsd said:


>


You guys make me sick. I hate my job sometimes. I NEED MUD. :aargh4:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Well, I guess I will join in on the bang wagon.....lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thanks Muddy rub it in...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Sorry man.... don't mean to rub it in, just shareing the fun we had today, I didn't want to be stingy  :biggrin:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i will get to feed my addiction when i get home.


----------



## ryan

i love to ride


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

ryan said:


> i love to ride


 who doesnt:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Polaris425

hmmmmmmmmmmm I see a which rope..


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i thought i was the only one that saw that.


----------



## phreebsd

yep had to use it. the only hole i was stuck in.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i give lessons and am cheap but i get pricey if i gotta come up to al and school ya :haha:


----------



## TX4PLAY

How are ya'll liking them Viper winches? I've been considering buying one.


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> How are ya'll liking them Viper winches? I've been considering buying one.


you just turned the PhreeBSD TV on & there's fixin to be a Viper Winch commercial coming on..... :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

Dude 
Viper winches kick donkey!
Priced right, customer service it's all good.
Now they are all fully sealed and pretty dang quiet. You can get them with Amsteel Blue synthetic cable. 
Now we'll be right back after these words from...
Masculout! The Protein Remover!


----------



## bump530

here is a sample pic of what Head's bike with 4 snorkels USE to look like. We finished up the 2-2" intake snorkels and the 2" belt snorkels Saturday morning. Saturday night he flipped him bike on pavement and snaped all 4 snorkels off at the base plate.


----------



## walker

i like the way that looks .... is he aight , flip + pavement = ouch .... lol


----------



## bump530

maybe he might chim in and let u know exactly how he feels but he is doin aight. just cut his elbow and wrist up. and a bruise or few at other places. it was rainin and he thought he would try "drifting" onto the road lol. now we gotta redo the snorkel risers, new radiator, and straighten his racks.


----------



## walker

well yea never know till yea try it i guess .... a video would be priceless ...


----------



## HeadC1

Just noticed yall were talking about the flip. Yea I'm alright and the bike will be soon. I'm going to fix it back up today and hopefully tune it for the extra snorkle.


----------



## kawa650

A few pics I found, not the best but something




the last time i went ridding at Mud Buddys, that was the first and only hole I went in. it was thick and deeper than it looks, I had to get pulled out from there, just couldnt make it!!!


----------



## Polaris425

It looks NASTY! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

i wanna big red so bad =(


----------



## phreebsd

yeah i was eyeballing that trike too! nice


----------



## outlaw brute08

here's a few i took the other night after i put the laws on....its incredible how much difference tires make!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' Brute!


----------



## outlaw brute08

thanks man


----------



## phreebsd

outlaw brute08 said:


> here's a few i took the other night after i put the laws on....its incredible how much difference tires make!!!!


great looking brute! My stepdad wants this exact color/setup.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

TX4PLAY said:


> Good lookin' Brute!


:agreed::rockn:


----------



## outlaw brute08

phreebsd said:


> great looking brute! My stepdad wants this exact color/setup.


I love that set up it looks great IMO i wasnt sure about the all black at first but i love it now.


----------



## rsb5772

I like that silver up there! Silver with silver(not chrome) or black wheels!


----------



## mudboots




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Good Lookin Brute.


----------



## Debo Brute

Very nice brute. Are those caps on the snorkles or pre-filters?


----------



## mudboots

yea there just plugs Takem out before i fire it up Just easier to keep water out when at car wash or whatever


----------



## outlaw brute08

sweet lookin brute man!!! where do you get the snork caps from?? i been wantin to get/ make some just not sure what material to use


----------



## Debo Brute

I'm gonna make some for mine using a small piece of 2" pvc and a pipe cap.


----------



## Yesterday

i just use 2" pipe caps. get 'em at lowes or whatever


----------



## Polaris425

yep. 2" caps & use a little peice of pvc you got left over from snorkeling.


----------



## Yesterday

i guess mine are more like plugs :shrug:


----------



## MeanGreen198

Hey guys, new to the Fourm and it seems i'm gonna like it here!


----------



## Yesterday

nice bike, same color as mine!
:welcome:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:
nice looking bike


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome MeanGreen198! 
We've gawt the same color!


----------



## KMKjr

Me three!!


----------



## MeanGreen198

Hey thanks guys and you gotta love that color!


----------



## TX4PLAY

MeanGreen198 said:


> Hey guys, new to the Fourm and it seems i'm gonna like it here!


 
Glad you finally joined up! You didn't have to get Brandon's gay Popo in the background of your Kawi photo shoot :greddy2:


----------



## phreebsd

bahhahah! i thought something was funny with that second pic!


----------



## MeanGreen198

Eh, that's why they make Photoshop! lol


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## bayou_boy_22

As always looking good.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks 

keep those pics coming folks! i have an addiction to brutes!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I have 4 days left till i get home then it is working on two brutes. We will post picks of the progress we make.


----------



## FABMAN

Boy did we have fun













































:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

i bet you ripped that arctic cat behing you a new one!!

what was that event you were at?


----------



## Yesterday

you have a pink helmet!


----------



## FABMAN

So what if I do....You not MAN enough to wear PINK??
:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:
:bigok:

No that was my girlfriend, Kara. I'm not man enough to wear pink.


----------



## Yesterday

haha. me either =/


----------



## KMKjr

FABMAN said:


> So what if I do....You not MAN enough to wear PINK??
> 
> No that was my girlfriend, Kara. I'm not man enough to wear pink.





BigP said:


> haha. me either =/


It would really bring out the color in your eyes. :greddy2:


----------



## 750i

I want to get a black brute force but every single scratch shows up on my bayou 220 that is black. Are the black plastic's the same, I don't want a brute that isn't shiny.


----------



## lilbigtonka

mines black and yes it scratches but so does every other color just use good polish like i do and it will show up like this


----------



## 750i

Alright, thanks for the help man. I'm going down to my kawasaki dealer at the end of the month to buy me a brute.


----------



## 750i

How fast can you get your brute to go with 31" outlaws on it?


----------



## Yesterday

i'd say 35-40 max


----------



## 750i

hey phreebsd, how fast does your brute go with those 31" outlaws on it?


----------



## KMKjr

I'm guessing still fast enough to flip her!!


----------



## phreebsd

750i said:


> hey phreebsd, how fast does your brute go with those 31" outlaws on it?


top speed is 41. you dont wanna do 41 on those tires.
that's what the speedo says anyway. i need to check it with gps


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> top speed is 41. you dont wanna do 41 on those tires.
> that's what the speedo says anyway. i need to check it with gps


That I'm assuming is more of a thrill ride?


----------



## phreebsd

here's some pics i took tonight. Sorry it's still dirty from SRATV. I cant get some of that crap off.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

There needs to be SMO sticker front and center :haha:Not HL ... just joking


----------



## muddy-one

Looks good. Gotta love them green Brutes.


----------



## stuck_again

get ya some pondhopper


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. ^
You joined the clan!


----------



## Polaris425

Ha! Another one converted :rockn:


----------



## 750i

But if you put the stock tires back on will it still go the same speed because of your clutch kit?


----------



## phreebsd

yes. maybe a hair faster.. the secondary spring doesn't allow the belt to ride down into the secondary so it stays geared low. 
on stockers with stock clutching it'll hit 73 MPH.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> yes. maybe a hair faster.. the secondary spring doesn't allow the belt to ride down into the secondary so it stays geared low.
> on stockers with stock clutching it'll hit 73 MPH.


I hit 74!!! :rockn:


----------



## 750i

thanks, this forum has been alot of help. I think that I'm going to get 31" outlaws because who needs speed when your going mudding right.


----------



## lilbigtonka

750i before you get tires you might wanna think about getting the brute first


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here are some new pics after adding the snorks and stereo..























































A picture of the Death Grips










And another of the red running lights


----------



## lilbigtonka

man that thing does look nice but hey get a close up of your shroud for your snorks it looks different but i think i like it


----------



## TX4PLAY

Not really anything special on the shroud just trimmed out. My rubber couplers are low and I wanted to strap the three snorkels together for sturdiness so I used a large hose clamp(will probably paint it black) I put that black neoprene wrap around there to prevent the hose clamp from scuffing the paint on the snorkels.


----------



## phreebsd

TX4PLAY - nice! nice! i need ground clearance like that for sure.
how do you like the death grips? i been contemplating some new grips.










^^ man that looks good!

you gonna get yourself a pipe?


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks man! 

I like the death grips they are way softer than the factory ones, I was torn between these and Oury waffle grips.

I will probably put me an exhaust on eventually. I wanna see how it runs with the snorks I haven't jetted it but I used the 3" rubber 90 and it seems to be good so far. After a few rides if she does wind up being rich and I have to jet that'll be my excuse may as well do a swamp series and jet for both at the same time! 

P.S.
Don't tell my wife about my scheme.


----------



## 750i

lilbigtonka said:


> 750i before you get tires you might wanna think about getting the brute first


 yes,:agreed:, my grandpa is going to be buying me one for my 14th birthday at the end of this month, I have to pay him back but I will have the fourwheeler. Can't wait to show up all my friends with their little honda ranchers and honda foremans. When I fly past them in the mud they are going to be like. When I get it I will post some pictures.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok well make sure you are careful on it and respect it they will sling your lil butt right off them and never look back but def get some pics once you get it fo sho


----------



## Yesterday

lol wut


----------



## 750i

lilbigtonka said:


> ok well make sure you are careful on it and respect it they will sling your lil butt right off them and never look back but def get some pics once you get it fo sho


 Ya, I drove my neighbors 660 grizzly and it was alot different from my piece of crap arctic cat. He rolled it over in my neighbors round pin sturring up the sand with his outlaws. I will respect the all mighty brute force:lmao:and its 750ccmotor. I have experience on a machine that most 30 year old's will never have.:rockn:


----------



## fl750mudder

Thats my old brute that I sold. My newone looks the same but without the lift and it is a little faster :rockn:










heres the new one.


----------



## phreebsd

thank you, fl750mudder!

For those of you who dont know, that lift is the 7" Highlifter Pro Series lift kit. I like how it looks!


----------



## Yesterday

gah i want HL radiator


----------



## TX4PLAY

Great lookin' bikes fl750mudder your old one is one of the Brutes that I drooled over on highlifter long enough and convinced me to get a Kawi.


----------



## phreebsd

me too. ive drooled as well!
I definitely need that radiator but boy is it costly!


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> fl750mudder your old one is one of the Brutes that I drooled over



Me too... :rockn:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Riding Pics


----------



## fl750mudder

Polaris425 said:


> Me too... :rockn:


 
I know what you guys are saying!!!! I was just in shock when the guy bought it and especially when it went down the road on the back of his pickup!!!!! 


Thanks for the compliments. I will probably lift the new one one day.


----------



## phreebsd

good pics carp


----------



## lilbigtonka

good pics carp but sry to hear about the ripping, bending, and fan issue


----------



## Jcarp4483

lol yeah ran over a gate at 45 mph did a number on my rack


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice action shots Jcarp. 

Man I want to go riding bad all the ot I've been working lately is just about to kill me!


----------



## camo650

Before I took it apart to powder coat.


















This is what it looks like now.


----------



## DjScrimm

That **** is SWEeT! I like :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

camo650 said:


> Before I took it apart to powder coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like now.


you've got to be proud of that custom fab! good job!


----------



## camo650

Oh yeah, I am. And now thanks to you showing me how to post pics, I've been plastering them all over the place. Eventually I'll have it back together. Powder coating gets expensive and on top of that I'm going to do a big bore kit since I've got the motor completely apart. Couple other goodies too while it's down like HID's, mabey some led strobes, custom made 1 1/2 inch exhaust, fiberglass enclosure with two 6.5's and two tweeters and will also have the snokles comming through and the radiator mounted ot it. Still lots to do but it will be sweet when it's done.


----------



## Kurly

Dang I hat eposting mine after seeing some of these.......last few are sick rides.....awesome job. Heres mine anyway with the new rubber and holders.....


----------



## FABMAN

nice


----------



## bump530

Kurly said:


> Dang I hat eposting mine after seeing some of these.......last few are sick rides.....awesome job. Heres mine anyway with the new rubber and holders.....


nice lookin brute. how u like that XL? ive hurd they compare to a new utility sound. if so, i might invest in one oneday


----------



## camo650

Looks good man. I like the 2 inch lifted Brutes.


----------



## Kurly

bump530 said:


> nice lookin brute. how u like that XL? ive hurd they compare to a new utility sound. if so, i might invest in one oneday


 
I love it. Loud enough to make ya smile but not to loud for a headache after every ride.....and no packing to ever mess with either. Sounds good down in the swamps..........................................


----------



## IBBruin

camo650 said:


> Before I took it apart to powder coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like now.


I like it. Have you ever thought about redesigning the rear hitch so it isn't so low? if you're interested I'll take close up pics of the 1" receiver style hitch I fabbed for my Prairie.


----------



## phreebsd

Kurly said:


> Dang I hat eposting mine after seeing some of these.......last few are sick rides.....awesome job. Heres mine anyway with the new rubber and holders.....


 
good lookin g bike kurly. for sure. you have 29.5's didnt ya?
Is it me or is the paint missing on your fender?


----------



## chipblaster

...






Not great pic only one wife left on computer! i'll have to find my old ones


----------



## chipblaster

this is all i could recover. sorry they are small. it took me half an hour to figure this out. At least i can put my pictures on this site!


----------



## big brute

All i got right now how you make the pics bigger


----------



## phreebsd

i bet those tires ride smooth dont they?


----------



## chipblaster

boy if there was a red one at the dealer the day i bought mine, id have one


----------



## big brute

Thanks for enlarging my pics i really like the swamp lites i had outlaws they were a bit rough


----------



## camo650

IBBruin said:


> I like it. Have you ever thought about redesigning the rear hitch so it isn't so low? if you're interested I'll take close up pics of the 1" receiver style hitch I fabbed for my Prairie.


Yeah I've actually been thinking of doing something with it using the old shock mount. Put some pics up of what you got though, I'm always open to new ideas.


----------



## Yesterday

we have a new member to the family. my bro pulled up in my front yard with this today:









looks like we've got some work to do to this brand new fine piece of machinery :saevilw:


----------



## Kurly

phreebsd said:


> good lookin g bike kurly. for sure. you have 29.5's didnt ya?
> Is it me or is the paint missing on your fender?


 
Thanks man. Yea I had the nine fives but traded them off for some 28 backs and some cash. Loved the laws but wanted to try something new. Uh yea the paint, well as nice as the blue looks, it is the only paint ive seen that doesnt scratch so much but simply peels and chips!! Maybe I just got a bad one dunno. And then occasioanly I get to close with the pressure washer Ive thought about just washing it all off, it has a black base coat with a swirl to it:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

i would pay to have that part fixed by a auto painter. that blue looks so darn good!


----------



## IBBruin

camo650 said:


> Yeah I've actually been thinking of doing something with it using the old shock mount. Put some pics up of what you got though, I'm always open to new ideas.












It's a cell phone pic and not very clear but you get the idea. The stock hitch hangs so low it was always catching on something. I have two different hitches I can put in it. A regular ball hitch for pulling stuff around the house and a loop hitch for mudding so my buddies can pull me out of the hole they won't go through first.


----------



## meangreen360

Dirty pic for now:rockn:


----------



## Debo Brute

Aluminum Products A-arm gaurds.
























Testing them out!


----------



## Polaris425

man these are some good lookin brutes! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

yep. this is chub thread.


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## phreebsd

i will never get tired of looking at brutes.
**** those are nice. good looks bikes man.


----------



## mudboots

Here is the latest pic new backrest and 12pk storage


----------



## phreebsd

hey that camo looks pretty good. That radiator mounts looks good too. Got any pics of it?


----------



## mudboots

Thanks boss, If it hadn't been for the how to page it help me do it all. I will get a close shot of rad. mount and the back rack it also turned out nice


----------



## OCCKawi

Here's a few of my new 750. I have nothing but rave reviews about this site, so keep up the good work!


----------



## lilbigtonka

nice brute occ


----------



## phreebsd

Nice bike, OCCKawi. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Polaris425

nice brute! You need snorkels!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Thanks for the props! 
:welcome:


----------



## OCCKawi

Thanks for the props guys! Tell me about the snorks!! They are comin soon, like 3 more days soon, ha.


----------



## phreebsd

You will like them. Nothing more fun that taking that bike out for a periscope depth cruise that first time. Its scary, too, but you get used to it.


----------



## stuck_again

before








after


----------



## phreebsd

Very nice!


----------



## walker

nice lookin rides stuck where at in east texas you from


----------



## brutalized

Finished my MIMB snorks today :mimbrules:


----------



## cigaro

Wow!! Brutes make some of the best looking bikes around!


----------



## phreebsd

brutalized: noce job on cutting the shroud. it's perfect.


----------



## Mall Crawler

phreebsd said:


> brutalized: noce job on cutting the shroud. it's perfect.


That's what I was thinking. Good job.


----------



## brutalized

lol thanks, had to cut it like 10 times to get it there, lil more lil more lil more :aargh4:

Hey how are you guys sealing off the duck bill? Ya just putting in a shot of silicone?


----------



## muddy-one

You can fill the hole in the air box with silicone. Or add a piece of hose with a removable cap in the end. Just in case a little water gets in there you can drain it off.


----------



## brutalized

muddy-one said:


> add a piece of hose with a removable cap in the end. Just in case a little water gets in there you can drain it off.


That sounds like the way to go, thanks muddy-one!


----------



## Yesterday

nice shroud sir


----------



## Kurly

uh oh, ok....what and wheres the duck bill? I must not be done......


----------



## brutalized

The duck bill is just a piece of rubber at the bottom of the air box drain, I guess it keeps the big crap out but don't stop any water from getting in. (sitting on the bike) it's on the upper right side of the box.










Oh yea, thanks Big P


----------



## phreebsd

Just cleaned


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## harmonsbrute

looks good with da 30s


----------



## FABMAN

Just got back from Pine city:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Sweet pic fabman :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Just added the exhaust snork! 1 foot extension arrives tomorrow


----------



## Brute1986




----------



## Brute1986




----------



## phreebsd

shiny shiny!  Love that blue


----------



## Brute1986

lol wish she was still that shiny


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice looking brutes

heres mine waitin on tires... i just put the secondary spring in today


----------



## phreebsd

brute porn!


----------



## harmonsbrute

lol ya. pretty bad im had it 2 months lol


----------



## jctgumby

Alright...Figured I'd throw mine up here!!!


----------



## muddnfool

srry about the little bit of the mud texas red clay


----------



## Yesterday

i want your back rack. yessir.


----------



## muddnfool

yeah thats where i put my feet for wheelies its pretty handy


----------



## Yesterday

yep. good ice chest holder too


----------



## muddnfool

true


----------



## clay

pic of the teryx I just bought a few weeks ago


----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sweet Rides.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## bayou_boy_22

CWILLIAMS29 said:


>


how you likin them 30" Zilla's


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

All I know is they look sweet! Have baby #1 on the way any day now. So I haven't had a chance to test them out.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Well congrats on the baby. Let us know how you like them when you do get to test them out.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Thanks! I'll get some video of them when I do.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Here is some of mine in action at Red Creek. 

Hondarecoveryman i think you will like the first one.


----------



## phreebsd

that place looks fun


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here is a few pics of me and my daughter on Sunday, We went out with Debo Brute and his kiddos.


Here's Cayse riding the Brute



















Here I am gettin her butt wet






































And here is her first shot at riding in the water


----------



## Debo Brute

Man those pics turned out pretty good.


----------



## TX4PLAY

10-4, I wish we would of taken more I gotta get more in the habit of carrying a camera and using it when we ride.

We had a good time for sure can't wait till next time!


----------



## codyh

Whats a good site to get brute plastics for a good price
Thanks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper




----------



## FABMAN

Hear is a few from Red Top on Sunday
My boy me and.
























lost the boy:rockn:
















a first timer friend


----------



## lilbigtonka

awesome pics fabman


----------



## phreebsd

Great pics!


----------



## Yesterday

lol what signs..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Had to help this ol Grizz out....


----------



## phreebsd

haha I'd suspect so with what he's trying to do with those tires there!


----------



## big brute

A few from the weekend mines the red one my buddies green the trex is his ol lady


----------



## phreebsd

man i need that bumper!


----------



## Yesterday

x2!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Here is some of mine in action at Red Creek.


Hondarecoveryman i think you will like the first one.



Yeah man get down:bigok: Love that action shot cant wait to get down there and ride


----------



## big brute

if it were'nt for the swan dive off about a 20ft drop off that bumper wouldn't be on there. I'd like one on mine but i want plain black finish


----------



## Polaris425

nice pix!


----------



## ryan

*bIG bAD bRUTE*

HERE IS SOME OF MINE IN ACTION AT RED CREEK AS WELL


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: always cool to see action shots


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Man, that is a sweet looking Teryx!! Makes me want one even more!!! lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## phreebsd

Good looking bike man

Btw, you'll be stuck a lot more on that teryx!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^ LOL Yeah prolly so!! LOL


----------



## harmonsbrute

finally got the 28s today... after 2 weeks of waiting.


----------



## cigaro

Just couldn't wait to get them muddy could ya.....lol


----------



## harmonsbrute

nope.. the dug the creek out behide the house so i had to try them out n it lol


----------



## Polaris425

nice! gotta love new tires!


----------



## harmonsbrute

heck ya i love them... now i gotta invest n some new skids lol... ripped the one under the motor off


----------



## 88rxn/a

heres mine when i first got it (coule weeks after).....
before the carnage i out on it....

























wish it still looked like this...


----------



## phreebsd

where is it? All i see in that pic is 4 black tires :thinking:


----------



## 88rxn/a

HA!
and a winch strap.....


----------



## cigaro

hahahaha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I don't see anything!! lol


----------



## black_on_black650




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Get us some pics of those floorboards


----------



## phreebsd

those a-arm guards are exactly my style. what brand are they?


----------



## Debo Brute

Ok saw this bike at the drive thru the other day. Never seen an exhaust set up like this, so I figured I would show yall.


----------



## phreebsd

well that's certainly interesting. wonder what the reasoning behind that is :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

Debo Brute said:


> Ok saw this bike at the drive thru the other day. Never seen an exhaust set up like this, so I figured I would show yall.



*FAIL*


----------



## Debo Brute

Didn't get a chance to talk to the guy, but from the looks of that dent in the muzzy, he must ride with hondas.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha:^^^ I dont know what to make of that looks like he found a piece of a muzzy and used it


----------



## KMKjr

That's the Get er done ******* special.


----------



## black_on_black650

Ill get some pics of the floorboards after i get off work tomorow. The guards are pro armour. I have them front and rear and they're great.


----------



## MS Mud Militia

What happened? Where are the floorboard shots?

That guy at the car wash did some "Presidential Engineering" to his bike.


----------



## MTImodquad

The newest addition to the shed....I think it's scared sitting in there with all the kitty cats lol. Time to get build brute lifts now.


----------



## IBBruin

Did you happen to watch those kitties when the Brute rolled in? That small vibration they experienced was them shuddering in fear. They know their master has arrived.


----------



## KMKjr

I'm assuming you got some "for sale" signs while you were out?


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> Did you happen to watch those kitties when the Brute rolled in? That small vibration they experienced was them shuddering in fear. They know their master has arrived.


hahaha exactly!


----------



## MTImodquad

HAH, it was towed in by a kitty cat.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

^^^^ why did you lose the key?:haha::haha:


----------



## IBBruin

NHRA rail dragsters get pulled around by golf carts when not in use.


----------



## Yesterday

win


----------



## black_on_black650

sorry for the wait ive been really busy


----------



## muddnfool

hondarecoveryman said:


> ^^^^ why did you lose the key?:haha::haha:


 the motors gone out of it


----------



## MeanGreen198

Pics of the new tires and snorkels :rockn: (Wouldn't allow me to upload from my MIMB album)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

NICE :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

i want black springs =/


----------



## mudboots

looking good 198


----------



## muddnfool

lookn good green...and just askn were is katy texas


----------



## phreebsd

Great looking bike there !


----------



## MeanGreen198

muddnfool said:


> lookn good green...and just askn were is katy texas


Thanks guys! and Katy is on the west side of Houston, TX


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice work!


----------



## phreebsd

after riding a little


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice! :rockn: where you go?


----------



## phreebsd

autaugaville. played in the mud across the street.


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Looks good.


----------



## FABMAN

oh my its dirty!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yep finally got it dirty! haha i hear ya!
I have to say, the iphone takes decent pics!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Going to get some better pic soon but here is one of my of the gorilla.


----------



## IBBruin

Nice rides everyone.


----------



## skid

how do you post a pic?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

skid said:


> how do you post a pic?


Several different ways ,Easiest to me is to click the Manage Attachments icon below the reply box Down there \/ Then browse your comp upload what you want


----------



## KMKjr

skid said:


> how do you post a pic?


Is it posted online (myspace, youtube, etc...) already?


----------



## skid




----------



## skid

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn:Very Nice:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

Well heck, I've been posting them on photo bucket then coming over here and inserting a link. This is much easier, thanks hondarecoveryman!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Pardon the Honduki in the back ground and Junior on the left


----------



## MeanGreen198

nice brute man! i like the look its got!


----------



## phreebsd

love that color scheme man


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Thanks, I really like this bike. I only wish I would have put 31's on it. 

BTW, thanks for building and mainting this site. You guys are helping a lot of people.:first:


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: we aim to please!


----------



## phreebsd

RDs Neighbor -- i made your pic bigger. like i said love the green and black!

question.. i see you have the optional storage container. i've been hunting one of those used or cheap but havent found one yet. how do you like yours? does it stay water tight? it's a good looking storage container! i've always wanted that one but they are 50+ to get one


----------



## Polaris425

^ They were never water tight.. I think thats why they quit putting them on their.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Yep, POPO425 correct. It is not water tight. I really don't think it is worth the $50. It is only about 8" deep, and roughly 5" in diameter. Usually it gets filled with empties if you know what I mean. I was thinking about removing it and using the space for a bracket to mount a 2nd Battery Box for some tunes. Should fit nicely down there. If I take it off I will let you know, you can have first dibs. 

How do you make the pics bigger? 

Also my picture is not showing up under my name, can you help me with that?

:agreed: I really like how the black wheels look against that dark green. They are a "B" to keep clean though, don't ya think. 

Every time I see the pic of your bike, I want to scrap the 29.5s, and go with the big boyz. Your bike looks real good. Nice job.


----------



## phreebsd

RDs Neighbor said:


> Yep, POPO425 correct. It is not water tight. I really don't think it is worth the $50. It is only about 8" deep, and roughly 5" in diameter. Usually it gets filled with empties if you know what I mean. I was thinking about removing it and using the space for a bracket to mount a 2nd Battery Box for some tunes. Should fit nicely down there. If I take it off I will let you know, you can have first dibs.


excellente! does it have the oring on it?



RDs Neighbor said:


> How do you make the pics bigger?


im just coming behind you opening your pics, right clicking on it then choose copy. then i edit your post and paste it in.
the correct way to have huge pics is to create yourself a photobucket account and upload them there. 
for each pic there, you get several link options. the one with








on the end is the one you want. you can just copy that line and paste it in your post. the pics will show up once you submit.




RDs Neighbor said:


> Also my picture is not showing up under my name, can you help me with that?


you mean the avatar? what picture are you trying to use? 
can you tell me the path?




RDs Neighbor said:


> :agreed: I really like how the black wheels look against that dark green. They are a "B" to keep clean though, don't ya think.
> 
> Every time I see the pic of your bike, I want to scrap the 29.5s, and go with the big boyz. Your bike looks real good. Nice job.


thanks man  i do enjoy the 31's. my rims are usually misted with hot shine so they arent that hard to clean next time. tho the thin part between the 2 bars that make up each arm of the rim is hard to clean in between. i need some rim floss!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Kinda, It's more a gasket than an O ring at the base of the threads. The cap screws on if you didn't know.

The avatar was just a jpeg on my c: Don't worry about it. 

Thanks for the help.

I got rim floss...it's called my son and a rag. 

You need kids.


----------



## Polaris425

LMAO! He has them. I dont think they'd clean his wheeler though.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Supper ain't free.


----------



## phreebsd

that's what im saying! i keep telling them to gets jobs!


----------



## linkage




----------



## phreebsd

good looking bike linkage!


----------



## 1970chev

Here is mine with fresh MIMB snorkles, & a muffler mod

The best thing about this site... ideas and improvements to the brute (more power):rockn:
second best... keeps me out of wife's hair :rules:


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats on the snorks  looks good.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Never get tired of this one...


----------



## phreebsd

650Brute said:


> Never get tired of this one...


which one?


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> which one?


 
This thread, it's like Brute Porn:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> which one?


WOW did you not have breakfast this morning Steve?


----------



## phreebsd

hah he could have forgotten to post a pic of a killer brute!


----------



## linkage

Here they are together


----------



## RDWD

Nice.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' rigs Linkage, one for the pit and one for the trail...must be nice!:rockn:


----------



## linkage

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r270/sl33k1/?action=view&current=IMG_0503.jpg


----------



## linkage




----------



## phreebsd

great pics, linkage. looks like a fine time.


----------



## 650Brute

Fine time Indeed.


----------



## linkage

thanks, and it was a fine time.. this is the place it would be nice trip for the weekend for some of you guys. there myspace has hundreds of pictures. could plan a meet there .

http://redneckyachtclubfl.com/index.php

http://www.myspace.com/redneckyachtclubfl


----------



## Yesterday

dang.. wish all my water like that wasnt gettin low =( summer sucks


----------



## policebrute750

i finally got mine all put togather. here is a few pics


----------



## Polaris425

awsome! Great lookin brute!!


----------



## RDWD

Saawwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Love the chrome wheel and the awesome bumper sticker.


----------



## phreebsd

i did the lift and i like that trailer. how much was it?


----------



## Yesterday

sweet bike, dont like mount everest though.


----------



## policebrute750

phIshy what are you calling mt everest? 



stevie your pm sent


----------



## MeanGreen198

my guess would be he means the audio box


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## phreebsd

lookin good, bayou_boy_22. I take it that temp gauge is electric and not mechanical.
I really regret getting a mechanical one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thanks. The temp gauge is mechanical did not want to have to go through all the other stuff to get the electric to work.


----------



## phreebsd

really? is that a pic after it has been heated up at least once?
ive had 2 mechanical gauges now (both made by EQUUS) and the needle on both will NOT go back to 0.


Your looks like an iEQUUS made guage.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Yeah i had just finished testing the temps as to when it turns on. I went ride at Rattlesnake Hill that weekend and had the bike underwater to the racks and it still goes back to zero. 

I think that is what it is but not sure as i am offshore and cant go to the garage and look at it.


----------



## phreebsd

dangit. It must be the series I have then. I have made sure the capillary tube is not crimped or overly bent. suck

ah enough of the thread hijack  sorry folks!
back to the pics!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looking good. I downloaded that program to do that but have not figured it out yet


----------



## phreebsd

patience and read tutorials.


----------



## codyh

love those torks


----------



## jctgumby

I know it isn't as awesome as most of the other bikes on this thread but I can't resist showin' it off...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Man in my eyes any brute looks good. Like that skull and cross bones on the rad.


----------



## phreebsd

im with you.  love me some brutes!


----------



## jctgumby

And these pictures were taken about 4 hours after the clean ones...I spend 3 hours washin' wipin' and shinin' just to go dunk it!!! Hehehehe


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thats what they are for.


----------



## 650Brute

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Thats what they are for.


 
:agreed:


----------



## jctgumby

:rockn: And that's what I love about it :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Is that old pics or did you get to go play.


----------



## phreebsd

i took those about an hour ago. it's still dirty from last weekend.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

well mine is still clean in the garage. I cant go ride it now because i am at work. hope the rain keeps up everyday like it has the last week so that it is good and nasty when i get home.


----------



## phreebsd

May the rain gods smile upon thee, bayou_boy_22!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I sure wish the rain gods would smile around here sometime!! Got a drought around here right now...


----------



## FABMAN

Same hear my lawn is going crusty. Not a good sine for riding


----------



## jctgumby

Been a drought here too Driller...Drought got bad enough that Boeuf River got down low enough to play on sandbars and river banks...That's the only way I could find mud for mine Friday!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Hadn't put mine up here in a bit....


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good! looks like it needs some new shoes though!


----------



## sweeper

Polaris425 said:


> lookin good! looks like it needs some new shoes though!


 Not for the creeks around here , the balder the better, just need a little side bite.


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> lookin good! looks like it needs some new shoes though!


 :agreed:

Not sure what to get, like Sweeper said,,... Too much shoe an your dug in round here in the creeks..


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I've noticed that a stock tire actually does better in creeks w/ loose sand & gravel, since they dont dig.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice looking sticker on the fender! I need one of those.


----------



## sweeper

650Brute said:


> :agreed:
> 
> Not sure what to get, like Sweeper said,,... Too much shoe an your dug in round here in the creeks..


 You need to buy matts wheels and tires I think they are the same bolt pattern. That way you have mud shoes and creek shoes.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

HotWing said:


> Nice looking sticker on the fender! I need one of those.


 Sign up as a Subscribing Member and you'll get one free...lol Join the club man!


----------



## 650Brute

sweeper said:


> You need to buy matts wheels and tires I think they are the same bolt pattern. That way you have mud shoes and creek shoes.


 
Patterns are diff, talked to him bout tha tires...


----------



## josh88

heres my baby, it isnt done yet but thought id give you guys a sneek peek


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I like that Team Green!!


----------



## phreebsd

that looks like a trail ferrari 
z00m


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Good looking bike.


----------



## josh88

thanks for comments, the trail ferrari thing was priceless.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Here are some updated pics of mine with the new 'Zillas.


----------



## walker

lookin good crawler:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yep, bike looks good!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Thanks guys. I guess I'm gonna keep it for now and save some money so I can buy a Rincon and have both.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Looks real good with the 30's Mall Crawler!! Are those SRA offset wheels?


----------



## Mall Crawler

TX4PLAY said:


> Looks real good with the 30's Mall Crawler!! Are those SRA offset wheels?


No they are rear IRS wheels they are 14x8 5+3 offset. It is weird looking at it to me because I am used to seeing SRA wheels on it.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nah it looks real good, the wheels look wide/deep in the pics thats why I ask about the offset I like it.


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good.


----------



## muddnfool

some pics of mud nats and doin the snorkels


----------



## Polaris425

that looks like a certain sandpit, in a certain park in jacksonville, tx....


----------



## muddnfool

yeah i found 1 heck of a hole in there


----------



## walker

yep theres a few deep holes in the sand pit


----------



## Yesterday

i've seen way too many bikes tires up in the sandpit, and i've only been there once


----------



## muddnfool

walker said:


> yep theres a few deep holes in the sand pit


 its nothing like goin down the powerline found some really deep holes


----------



## muddnfool

we found the river on the mud pros


----------



## GreenRancher

nice video


----------



## muddnfool

throw me a rope..lol


----------



## 650Brute

What was the fate of that quad??


----------



## bayou_boy_22

That was a bad day.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

bayou_boy_22 said:


> That was a bad day.


 :agreed:


----------



## muddnfool

bayou_boy_22 said:


> That was a bad day.


we sunk 3 or 4 that day but that was the worse


----------



## harmonsbrute

i thought id share sum pics of my brute n the water


----------



## phreebsd

wish i had that much water to ride in


----------



## harmonsbrute

its normally bout 30inch or so deep but we havent had a good rain for a while.. n its hard bottom n spots so it nice lol


----------



## matts08brute

well I finally figured out how to put a pic up here so this is my baby


----------



## GreenRancher

looks good post a bigger one


----------



## matts08brute

how do I post a bigger one?


----------



## 650Brute

I heart Brute Porn.........

Nice looking Brute Matts08:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

matts08brute said:


> how do I post a bigger one?


 
dont worry about it, you did fine. if you'd like to view it larger just click the picture


----------



## matts08brute

thanks guys if it wasn't for yall boys it would not look that good


----------



## Yesterday

those wheels are sick. i've never noticed them before


----------



## matts08brute

yes I wanted something a little diff from everone else plus the are 4-3 offset so they are wider than irs wheels but not as wide as sra wheels the fit with no lift no problem and its not so wide that I can't fit down trails


----------



## phreebsd

you guys should use the gallery to upload pics into.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery

then you can link pics in your posts using the


----------



## harmonsbrute

wat kinda rims r they?


----------



## matts08brute

here the are you can get them in 2 differant styles I love them but I my have to part with them got some 14's coming this week 










sorry phreebsd not good with computers I will try that next time


----------



## harmonsbrute

how much u want for them?


----------



## matts08brute

don't know yet going to see about geting some 31's may be a little bit before I do anything. got to save up some cash times are hard I have alot of work right now but who knows what 5 or 6 month will hold


----------



## phreebsd

matts08brute said:


> here the are you can get them in 2 differant styles I love them but I my have to part with them got some 14's coming this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry phreebsd not good with computers I will try that next time


No worries, bro. Just trying to make it easy on ya


----------



## powerstroker24

Hey matts08. How far are you from Charlotte?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice brute, ive never seen those wheels either


----------



## IBBruin

phIshy said:


> i've seen way too many bikes tires up in the sandpit, and i've only been there once


Mine's been tires up in the sand pit 4 times. That's one of the reasons I'm running 3" spacers all around. Mine's extremely "tippy" without them. I can walk it out in water to where it should float, let go of the handlebars and it instantly tries to roll. With the spacers it doesn't try to roll as easy.


----------



## Guest

:haha: Yeah i know what you mean...I have 2" spacers now, but haven't had it in the deep stuff yet. I've been deep enough that when i bailed because she was going over...i couldn't touch the bottom. With out me on her she floated just fine. Hopefully the spacers help. I'll post some vids when i get them uploaded to the computer. Here's some recent pics though.


----------



## matts08brute

hey powerstroker I am 45 min south east of raleigh so ad 45-55 min to your time to raleigh from your place


----------



## phreebsd

mud magnet said:


> :haha: Yeah i know what you mean...I have 2" spacers now, but haven't had it in the deep stuff yet. I've been deep enough that when i bailed because she was going over...i couldn't touch the bottom. With out me on her she floated just fine. Hopefully the spacers help. I'll post some vids when i get them uploaded to the computer. Here's some recent pics though.


that bison bumper looks pretty good.


----------



## powerstroker24

matts08brute said:


> hey powerstroker I am 45 min south east of raleigh so ad 45-55 min to your time to raleigh from your place


Man we will have to get up and ride some time. We got some good old spots down here.


----------



## Guest

phreebsd said:


> that bison bumper looks pretty good.


 
Thanks!! I just recently cut off the bottom ends with a portable band saw. Worked real good. In Indiana those ends would dig into the mud when trying to back out of deep holes. Got tangled on a tree root one time. It's pretty tough. I push tree's over all the time (well within reason of course) and it helps me push other wheelers out when they get stuck. Debaiting on getting the one for the rear.


----------



## Jack

Here's a pic of my new Brute, but I haven't had a chance to ride it.


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: WOW :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

^^^^What he said:agreed:


----------



## Jack

I've had it for almost 2 months and still only 7 miles on it. :disappointed:


----------



## sweeper

Where are you located? It's a shame for something that nice to just sit in the garage all nice and clean. Tell you what I'll come by and ride it for you since your to busy and neglecting it like that!! LOL


----------



## Jack

Come on man, I live outside of Jackson MS. Atleast someone can ride it, When I have time everyone else is busy. LOL Thats the way it goes.I sold my 08 Brute with only 110 miles on it and had it over a year.LOL Here's a pic of it.


----------



## Polaris425

dang thats a nice brute...........


----------



## stump161

What size lift is that jack?? Homemade radiator bracket also??? Both look awsome. I am fixin to relocate minethis weekend.


----------



## Jack

The maroon one has a 2in xtreame lift and the blue one has a 6in gorilla lift. Both of them have the same home made radiator rack. Very easy to make and very cheap. I have about 15 bucks in it and the hardest part was finding someone to weld it for me.


----------



## Guest

The red is very nice....but the blue one was TOTALLY AWESOME!!!:rockn:
Jack, welcome to M.I.M.B.


----------



## jmeier1981

Heres a few pics of mine right after the snorkel job


----------



## jmeier1981




----------



## jmeier1981




----------



## josh88

anybody got any info on the "ninja" snorks? the same kind that cigaro used on his brute that was on page 2 or 3 of this picture thread. i like the idea of being able to go deep but i dont want stacks sticking up out of my quad.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Stogi has the MIMB set up too, he just has the rubber couplers mounted beneath the shroud with real short stacks.

Ninja or Stealth snorks are usually done in all flex hose with 2-1.5" airbox intakes and everything routed into the handle bar pod. The problems (IMO) about that setup is that your brute air intake is breathing in the same hot air that you CVT is putting out and that an 1.5 cvt intake may not be enough to sufficiently cool your belt housing.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Agree'd


----------



## 650Brute

Sha Zammmm... What a Brute.


----------



## josh88

if i stuck with the stock size diameter tubing on the ninja snorks then shouldnt that be enough to keep the cvt cool? also does anyone have any info on the "slicked back" radiator relocation that cigaro used on page 2 of this thread? i doubt ill ever have to get a rad relocation but if i did id like it to look streamlined. im not a big fan of those relocations that have the radiator sticking almost straight up. thanks again


----------



## Polaris425

it's not about the cvt stayin cool its about all the hot air going right into your intake.... that air is hot regardless of the size... its a good idea in theory but a bad design none-the-less... And lets please stay on topic, if you have snorkel questions please move to a technical thread involving snorkeling..... This thread is for pictures...


Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

wanted to use this one again!


----------



## stump161

Old pic but I have changed the snorks, and added relocated radiator.
http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww71/stump161/?action=view&current=edbb6e3ff2f9.jpg


----------



## phreebsd

That red pops! Lookin good!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice bike Stump!


----------



## stump161

Thanks phreebsd, and driller ( also thanks for the info on the lift driller)....I love this site. I will get some recent pics up tomorrow.


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: SWEEEEET


----------



## Polaris425

awesome brute Stump! :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

*Newly added comfort*

Just a taste, more pictures to come.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

My kiddo on his prairie 360....


----------



## phreebsd

U sure thats a p360? Seeing a p360 with the front wheels in the air like that is like finding a leprechaun!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

My kid on my brute....what 14 year old wouldnt dig that!!


----------



## Polaris425

RDs Neighbor said:


> Just a taste, more pictures to come.


how'd it feel droppin $120 on the CAT seat back...... Or did u get a good deal on it? I've wanted one forever but, not for $120! lol


----------



## outskirtsdweller

yes phree....its a 360!!...he usually has to put his feet on the back rack, but this particular spot had just the rite sized lip to get the front up as he came outta the hole...I can find another if you are still not not convinced!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeah I like that Cat seat too...but didn't wanna spend that kinda $$. I got a plain ol seat back and gonna get a cooler setup fabricated for it one day.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Mine is not a cat back seat....its called a 'ride and rest' and you can find it at cabelas.com for about 70 bucks....the hardware it comes with is cheesy, but i installed real bolts ect....the wood inside is partical board...when it finally gave up, I stuck piece of treated plywood in....imo, the backrest is worth every dime


----------



## Polaris425

Actually, what RD has, IS the catback seat... trust me....... It's not the same as those $70 ones from cabela's.... It the one that arctic cat makes for their speed rack system and its $120... Look at his picture up top you will see what Im talking about, it is not the same as yours. Which, is also why I quoted RD when I posted that, so he, and everyone else, would know that I was talking to him...


----------



## outskirtsdweller

ok, didnt snap that the comment wasnt for me.....still learning my way round this site!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Yep!

I got the one from Cabelas...that's what I'm gonna get the cooler setup made on...


----------



## Polaris425

outskirtsdweller said:


> ok, didnt snap that the comment wasnt for me.....still learning my way round this site!


whurd :bigok:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Polaris425 said:


> how'd it feel droppin $120 on the CAT seat back...... Or did u get a good deal on it? I've wanted one forever but, not for $120! lol


Well I will admit, it did sting a little, but am very pleased. It is ultra comfortable, and well built. I built a simple bracket that allows it to be easily moved for a variety of positions. My ice chest fits perfectly in the middle of the two arms. More pics below.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## LIfted2004edge

Heres my brute

















Friday Im goin to start the snorkel process.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! let us know if u run into any snags w/ the snorks...


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brute, Post up them pics when ya put em' thru the center....


----------



## gp brute

couple of mine before and after the whitemud run here in alberta and a more recent one after the new rims and exhust


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd put acouple of pics of my new exhaust/snorkle up. Works good so far...Also fabbed up a new rad protector.


----------



## phreebsd

Good looking brutes guys!


----------



## 650Brute

Keep em' comin'......:rockn:

I have some changes in store for mine, COMING SOON


----------



## phreebsd

Nice brutes guys!! I love a brute!


----------



## 650Brute

HotWing said:


> Nice brutes guys!! I love a brute!


 
It's like BRUTE porn round' here


----------



## Polaris425

gp brute said:


> couple of mine before and after the whitemud run here in alberta and a more recent one after the new rims and exhust


nice! I wish I had got the 312's now... lol


----------



## 650Brute




----------



## phreebsd

Nice crib


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> Nice crib


I wish, ain't mine...... Dads place.


----------



## phreebsd

looks like new concrete.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

650Brute said:


>


 :rockn:Nice I like he SRA


----------



## Polaris425

^^ I like the stickers! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> ^^ I like the stickers! :rockn:


Yeah, They're pretty cool..


----------



## phreebsd

this is ONE BAD Prairie 360 (owned by MuddinPrairie4x4 from back in the day)


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice lookin 360. this gonna b a stupid ? but wats the pvc on the back right for


----------



## phreebsd

that's the belt exhaust. i own this same bike. 
It's near impossible to route that up front without major difficulties. I know others have already done it but dang, you gotta go around the world to get to the front. The cvt exhaust is on the rear of the cvt cover.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

that may very well be historys baddest Prairie 360:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

i certainly agree!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice 360!


----------



## Guest

O.K just got more stuff done to the brute. New rear back rest, HL lift, and thinking about painting both racks and front bumber yellow. Probably do bumper first and see how it looks first before i do anything else...:thinking:


----------



## tow truck

Hey, we can shoot color on Monday afternoon after we get back taking it out to Chuck's!! Try a small area first. It's a dark yellow, kind of like a yellow stripe on the roadway. Not bright yellow.


----------



## harmonsbrute

tow truck u still lookin for a brute.. if so pm. il give u a good deal on mine


----------



## Brute650i

here is some of the aftermath from this weekend.

worked all day friday to get it back together to ride and now i have to take try and figure out my overheating problem, winch not working and re wire some stuff to have it done by thursday also have to order gorilla axles & lift for my buddies 300 and have them on by the time i leave to go to the meet and greet.


----------



## phreebsd

Time to wash the fun off


----------



## Brute650i

only to get muddy again!


----------



## phreebsd

Thats a nice looking trailer you got. 16 footer?


----------



## Brute650i

sure is. its actually my buddies 16x7.5 i believe

Hoping to get some better pics this weekend.


----------



## Jcarp4483

If Some one has a boat. Come get me from work i wanna MEET AND GREET


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Jcarp4483 said:


> If Some one has a boat. Come get me from work i wanna MEET AND GREET


 I have been ridin around in my boat for hours now......cant find ya:haha:wish you could make it man


----------



## canadian brute

Just a little camping.


----------



## kawa650

Nice pics, looks like a good time


----------



## canadian brute

Nice lookin bike kawa650 what size tires you runin.


----------



## FABMAN

canadian brute said:


> Just a little camping.


 Man is that a beautiful land scape up there in Canada! some thick mud too!


----------



## kawa650

canadian brute said:


> Nice lookin bike kawa650 what size tires you runin.


Thanks, there 29 fives!


----------



## Polaris425

great pics!!! I see a winch cable in #1 :rockn: nasty muskeg!

And 3 and 4 are Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## Guest

O.k so i painted my front brush bar, rad cover, winch hook, and rear clevis (for the tow strap). The girlfriend hates it, but me and her dad like it. I'm keeping it regardless...especially if bugs her. He-he-he...Anyways, what you guys (and girls)think?


----------



## cojack

looks sorta cool though i think you otta do the racks too!


----------



## sweeper

I agree with cojack the racks need to be bright also. I like it tho!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good. :rockn:


----------



## Guest

:farta** it...I was affraid you guys were going to say that. LOL! I was going to just go ahead and do them, but i was affraid it might be TOO much yellow. Only did yellow to match the back rest. Only used that back rest because it was sitting on shelf in the barn with the plastic still on it. Future father inlaw said they got rid of that tractor along time ago, so i could use the it. Fabbed up a bracket for it and it works great! All right i'll go out and get more paint. Thanks everyone for you input.


----------



## Yesterday

dang thats bright. maybe it'll grow on me


----------



## walker

after you paint the racks take all the plastic off and paint it john deere green... looks good original for sure


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed: That would look good with the John Deere Green.


----------



## Guest

walker said:


> after you paint the racks take all the plastic off and paint it john deere green... looks good original for sure


Ha! Ha! My inlaws only have Case/IH tractors and impliments. My fiance' loves the color green, but i think the inlaws would have a fit. Farmers are Very Brand Specific. I really don't care, just as long as it works and works good. I'll Probably go ahead and do the racks. I always did like being different. :rockn:


----------



## walker

yea they might throw rocks at you if you showed up witha john deere edition brute if they are case and ih people .... got any geese or ducks on your future in laws property yet


----------



## Guest

walker said:


> yea they might throw rocks at you if you showed up witha john deere edition brute if they are case and ih people .... got any geese or ducks on your future in laws property yet


 
Not yet, too many crops still in the fields. Had such a wet spring, alot of stuff had to be replanted. So everything is kinda late this year. Buddy of mine is gong up to North Dakota this year for duck and geese. His first year, but said his reletives have been dong it for a while now. Apparently its pretty good. I'll get out at some point this year, but i'll just stay local.


----------



## walker

let me know when they show up and i'll roll up there . and help yall control the duck and goose population


----------



## 650Brute

NEW SHOES!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good what size are they?


----------



## 650Brute

08GreenBrute said:


> looks good what size are they?


They say 27"s, But the sure measure up a lil higher...


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Not as cool as Phreebsd but bored on photobucket


----------



## phreebsd

Hey that second pic is cool


----------



## Polaris425

yep second one gets my vote too! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

anyone have any new pics?


----------



## zacksbf

Here is mine. Need some new pics this one is from the begining of the summer but I haven't done any more mods yet. shopping for a pipe now and then I will do another rejet on her and thats all I have planned for the immediate future.


----------



## walker

good lookin brute ..........


----------



## 650Brute




----------



## DjScrimm

Nice Shot


----------



## phreebsd

650Brute said:


>


now that's a **** good pic there! Great action shot!


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> now that's a **** good pic there! Great action shot!


 
THANKS:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice pic!!! 650Brute


----------



## codyh

Shes snorkled now, now looking to get djscrimms laws


----------



## phreebsd

You ever get that actuator issue worked out?


----------



## 650Brute

08GreenBrute said:


> nice pic!!! 650Brute


Thanks, it's my fav pic rite now:rockn:


----------



## codyh

No phree i didn't, im buying one from IBBRUIN this friday i think


----------



## hondarecoveryman

08GreenBrute said:


> nice pic!!! 650Brute


 :agreed: Awesome shot ...props to whoever took that pic


----------



## 650Brute

hondarecoveryman said:


> :agreed: Awesome shot ...props to whoever took that pic


My Bro (Torkmonster) on here took it....


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's Mine


----------



## phreebsd

nice brute! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome pic :rockn: & welcome to the forum!


----------



## walker

nice pic and welcome to the forum.... man we're getting over ran with canadaians ..... lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

heres my most recent action shots


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Dude you find some of the sweetest places to ride


----------



## IBBruin

You still have Mount St. Helens mounted on the rack I see. LOL


----------



## phreebsd

in the first pic it has a goatee.


----------



## IBBruin

LMAO


----------



## walker

nice pics lilbigtonka


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahaha i knew mt st helens or rushmore was comming, and i figured it would be you ibbruin and steve yeah i forgot to shave sry bro lol and as for you hondarecovery, your more then welcome to join us anytime bro


----------



## phreebsd

i call it Mt Rushmore. he got the 4 speakers representing the presidents faces.
Lord help us if a recent president's face tries to get up there.


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's one thing I promise you Steve will never happen


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics. I have to agree with Hondarecoveryman you do always have some nice places to ride.


----------



## IBBruin

Brain fart, I couldn't think of Rushmore last night to save my life.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Polaris425

mmm... Sexy ^^^ :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

P in the Serpent


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's another


----------



## Polaris425

^^ NICE! ^^ :rockn:


----------



## walker

nice pic's i guss next time i'm goin to have some one to take more pic's of mine instead of being behind the camera all weekend.... y2dj that north of the border mud looks fun...


----------



## Jaybird750

A couple of mine


----------



## Y2DJ

Yeah there is some sweet dirt around here. This was just a little bog hole on the side of the road. We were just out riding around and had no plans what so ever to get dirty. But just couldn't resist this one. Check out some of my vids on YouTube. My vids are under Y2DJRules. Here's the link to one of them. This hole is the reason I decided to snork her. :doh:


----------



## FABMAN

yep you steamed her out a few times. do it up you'll never regret


----------



## Y2DJ

Unfortunately that wasn't steam. That was water getting in the carbs. lol But she is all snorked now, so hopefully that will never happen again.


----------



## 650Brute

Looks like u got lucky a time or two....


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Looks like u got lucky a time or two....


yep... sure does!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i Finlay got my wheels after two weeks of waiting and they were coming from the same state WTF lol any way here they are

sorry there so big not sure how to resize them


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Lookin good.


----------



## TX4PLAY

^^^That is a good lookin Brute!


----------



## phreebsd

those snorks are shiny!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^ Turtle Wax tire foam FTW lol. I'm impressed by the pics they were taken with my new phone


----------



## smokin_6.0

here is mine..........nothing too special


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bike


----------



## phreebsd

smokin_6.0 said:


> here is mine..........nothing too special


its a brute! enough said!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike smokin.


----------



## lilbigtonka

08green your bike is sharp just keep it that way lol and don't get lazy on us like some people do and let em go to crap


----------



## lilbigtonka

Smokin your bike is special. It can take a corner 10x better then mine I promise ya that


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brutes:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

That's right, All Brutes are special!! They may need more attention then others, but they give more then the others.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP




----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

here are some


----------



## phreebsd

Nice shots!


----------



## 650Brute

Very Nice:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

nice pics teamway, i see you got your buddy there so incase it wants to float up and roll over on ya lol


----------



## walker

way to deep may i ask how old you are.. but nice pics .... and good lookin brute fo sho


----------



## phreebsd

little man taking her deep!


----------



## walker

yea i was thinkin dang that boy can ride that brute force fo sho.......


----------



## bigduke6

My Brute


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's one of me from this past weekends St. Walburg fall ATV Rally from St. Walburg, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's a video.


----------



## codyh

good video thats some fun looking riding, you gotta funny crew to haha


----------



## Polaris425

bigduke6 said:


> My Brute


raked or is it just the picture? :rockn:


----------



## Y2DJ

Yeah the guys are pretty funny. We had a blast. Lots of overheating on the end of the rally though, which kinda sucked.


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's another vid of one of my Buddies on his Mud Pro. I made it through he didn't. :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

y2 you made it but you didnt go his way it looks worse where the mudpro got stuck but still good going


----------



## Y2DJ

lilbigtonka said:


> y2 you made it but you didnt go his way it looks worse where the mudpro got stuck but still good going


It looks pretty easy going but it is really soft muskeg. If you notice first where he is stuck, he is actually up to his waist. Very soft ground. By the way I'm the one taking the video. I went through first.


----------



## lilbigtonka

o gotcha yeah heard that muskeg is nasty but we got bottomless swamps here lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i found a spot the last time i went behind my house that once i got in it my bike would not budge. i had 4 or 6 inches of mud on top of my feet on the floor boards and had to winch myself out for over 60ft.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea i was thinking the mud was funny looking, it looks like dry dirt untill you got in it lol but im used to red clay


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

walker said:


> way to deep may i ask how old you are.. but nice pics .... and good lookin brute fo sho


im 14 going 2 turn 15 shortly


----------



## Y2DJ

08GreenBrute said:


> yea i was thinking the mud was funny looking, it looks like dry dirt untill you got in it lol but im used to red clay


 
Yeah Muskeg is basically just peat moss. Even though this was not really sloppy wet mud; it is pretty lightly packed and very difficult to navigate if you take the wrong line through. You should see some of the spring rallies there. Unbelievable. You take the muskeg and add, in some cases, 3-4 feet of water on top of it. Makes for a very interesting day to say the least. On this ride we passed a guy that was heading out through a slough trying to clean out his rad. A short while after we saw him literally up to his shoulders holding onto his quad trying not to lose it.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP




----------



## 08GreenBrute

good vids, i wish i had a nice brute at your age


----------



## Yesterday

08GreenBrute said:


> good vids, i wish i had a nice brute at your age


 agree.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

08GreenBrute said:


> good vids, i wish i had a nice brute at your age


 thanks ,i had to work for it. i can say it was worth it


----------



## phreebsd

and the other one has a mudpro!


----------



## Jcarp4483

Enid lake bottom ride. My camera woman was slacking this day.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics man.. Looks like a nice place to ride.


----------



## Jcarp4483

It is an awesome place to ride. The water is about 100 ft higher up the bank than normal. With all the rain they had to open the d a m. But normally you dont get any where up near those rocks. unless you gotta wiz


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good pics, what is that silly cat doing with all them nice brutes lol.


----------



## Yesterday

so what happens, you just ride circles around the drained lake floor?


----------



## Jcarp4483

No there are mud holes canals Places to skim Trails up in the woods the hole 9 yards


----------



## Polaris425

I always wanted to make it up there for a ride but never did.


----------



## Jcarp4483

well it hasnt went anywhere. Wait till the water comes down and make a trip on up jon


----------



## Polaris425

might have to.


----------



## bshattuck87

Here's my '07 750 with a 2" HL lift, reversed factory wheels, red secondary, MIMB snorks, 29.5 x 10's, Pro Circuit exhaust, ammo can stereo system, relocated radiator. I should have some action pics for you guys on Sunday when I get back from Hortense.





































Brenton


----------



## phreebsd

lookin good.

been in that pond with it?


----------



## bshattuck87

I think the land lord would pass out and die if I did. lol

Brenton


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i believe i might have to try the old pond even if it had to be at midnight lol


----------



## bshattuck87

Oh and btw, the snorks and rad will be painted flat green to match the wheels and ammo cans. Gonna try a military theme now.

Brenton


----------



## walker

good lookin brut bshattuck.. welcome to mimb


----------



## 650Brute

Very Nice!!!!!

Welcome


----------



## CAGLE1

Here is a pic of mine, if I did this right.


----------



## CAGLE1

Since that worked, here are the rest.


----------



## lg07brute

very nice cagle, where'd ya get the rear bumper? i'm kinda likin that.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brute, Welcome CAGLE


----------



## Yesterday

nice bike for sure


----------



## CAGLE1

lg07brute said:


> very nice cagle, where'd ya get the rear bumper? i'm kinda likin that.


I made it myself out of some 4" channel. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin brutes & welcome to the forum! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Welcome Cagle1, I see your from Winfield I grew up in Haleyville. Nice to see another North Alabama fella on here.


----------



## CAGLE1

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## lilbigtonka

great looking bike and im kinda diggin that rear bumper too, i want one so bad but wanna be different and trying to come up with something on my own but cant think of anything


----------



## CAGLE1

I like it because some people like to bump into others. It's not going to hurt mine if they do.


----------



## Polaris425

CAGLE1 said:


> I like it because some people like to bump into others. It's not going to hurt mine if they do.


you mean like those honda riders?


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> you mean like those honda riders?


 
Does that really happen?


----------



## MeanGreen198

KMKjr said:


> Does that really happen?


 
yes and from polaris riders as well! That's where all my "battle scars" came from...


----------



## CAGLE1

Polaris425 said:


> you mean like those honda riders?


All those that don't have the luxuary of wet brakes.


----------



## phreebsd

ive been run into by honda with no brakes, a vinson (twice), and a another brute. someone ran into the back of me at rocks bottom. i forgot who that was.


----------



## Yesterday

some honda hit my exhaust snorkel and dented it =/


----------



## Jack

phIshy said:


> some honda hit my exhaust snorkel and dented it =/


Same here, a drunk guy on a honda with no brakes hit my exhaust snorkel and crushed it like a coke can.


----------



## lilbigtonka

hey if it makes u feel better i have dented 2 exhaust snorks both being mine my gf ran right into the back of me cuz of no brakes and i was on her bike and was in 1st shifted to neutral and gave it just a lil throttle well the good ol es didnt shift and stayed in first bam ran into my new one but it aint too too bad


----------



## josh88

a few more pics of my trail quad. still aint completely done with it. collecting parts (and $$$) for a big bore kit.


----------



## Jack

Here are some updated pics


















































Pics of radiator bracket


----------



## zacksbf

Nice! I like the lil touch of red inside the snorkles


----------



## 08GreenBrute

That is a very nice brute. Are the header pipes supposed to be "equal" length like the muzzys


----------



## Jack

08GreenBrute said:


> That is a very nice brute. Are the header pipes supposed to be "equal" length like the muzzys


Yeah, the header length and the sound is almost the same as the muzzy. The only difference is the price. The Big Gun was $150 less than the muzzy, and from what I was told by Flynt the big gun has more power increase than the muzzy.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' Brute Jack.


----------



## Jack

Thanks TX4PLAY


----------



## Brute650i

where did you get your big gun at? this is about the 3rd different look i have seen from big gun. the headers all run the same but the can is whats different


----------



## phreebsd

Nice brute, Jack.
Got any sound clips of that exhaust?


----------



## wood butcher

yea he has a vid on here , when u watch it watch how it get sideways on the asphalt when he nails it


----------



## Jack

I got it off eBay, the seller was ATV Galaxy.

I put a sound clip in the exhaust thread.


----------



## phreebsd

shows how much i pay attention!
i'm going to go watch it!


----------



## 650Brute

That Brute is Awesome....


----------



## Brute650i

That's who I got mine from I guess they changed it since I got mine


----------



## Jack

I guess, this is the first on I've seen like this. All the others that I've seen looked similar to the muzzy. I guess this is the new version.


----------



## Polaris425

Great Lookin Brute Jack! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Jack i like that big gun is there anyway we can get a sound clip of it?


----------



## Jack

Thanks guys, there is a soung clip in the exhaust thread


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Here is cochranc15's truck and brute


----------



## 650Brute

SaaaWeeet:rockn:


----------



## CAGLE1

Here is one from today. I had my factories back on.


----------



## KMKjr

CAGLE1 said:


> Here is one from today. I had my factories back on.


I can't believe you looked down....lol


----------



## CAGLE1

Camera phone, I just snapped in the direction and got lucky.


----------



## racefan15

Polaris425 said:


> I'm working on a MIMB replacement... I got a friend who has access to a Plasma machine.........  gonna see if I can get the correct dimensions tonight and draw something up tomorrow and send to him. They will be available here of course!


Any follow up on this?


----------



## phreebsd

what is that?


----------



## walker

here are some updated pic's


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## Jack

Hell yeah Walker, that thing is sweet.


----------



## walker

thank yea here are some pic's of 32 compared to 30's









and here is drillers bike with all his new upgrades


----------



## wood butcher

walker, thats just wrong:haha:


----------



## walker

i know ... was goin to post it in another thread but couldn't find the atv porn or something like that thread... its a sad sight....


----------



## Hogchain

Well im new here so heres my bike. Still got a few things i need to do to her but shes mine!


----------



## walker

good lookin brute hog chain .. can't go wrong with good ol team green


----------



## Brute650i

looking nice


----------



## Jack

Very nice hogchain


----------



## 08GreenBrute

walker its looking good, hogchain love the team green i wish i got that color


----------



## Hogchain

Thanks for all the comments, my first Kaw and love it!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> thank yea here are some pic's of 32 compared to 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is drillers bike with all his new upgrades


 You know you ain't right for that!!!:nutkick:

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker

bwhahah i was wondering how long it was goin to take you to find that... lol


----------



## Guarino113

just thought id post a couple of pics of my brute.


----------



## RDWD

Nice ride, that blue is hard to beat.


----------



## zacksbf

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> You know you ain't right for that!!!:nutkick:
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Now I see why the insurance adjuster rescheduled after coming out to see the brute. LOL Your wife said you still had to put a couple things back on it before they could take it. I guess the engine/trans, axles, etc... would constitute as a couple things. LMAO 
Seriously though I hate how things went on your brute. My wife and I agreed it was one of the best looking ones we had ever seen when I showed her the pics of it before I got the gorilla rad kit from ya.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Yeah, ol walker caught her in her finest hour....lol

I still wish I had the ol girl; she was mighty FINE!! (IMO)

Oh well, the next one will be even better!!


----------



## RDWD

Dale did you keep the back rest or is it for sale?


----------



## walker

chit that was a 300 hundred dollar backrest ... and if i got of my lazy butt i might could get mine in the shape dale kept his but i gotta streak of laziness........


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

RDWD said:


> Dale did you keep the back rest or is it for sale?


 I left it on the bike...insurance guy told me it was worth a couple hundred dollars to leave it on there. heck, I only gave $40 for it from Cabelas!:haha:


----------



## walker

tell ol wild man i said hi......


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

here is my brute with the new 29.5 laws


----------



## walker

lookin good jr..lol


----------



## Guarino113

nice ride.


----------



## wood butcher

ok here is mine


----------



## Guarino113

yours is nice too. haha. wish i had the money for a radiator like that.


----------



## wood butcher

it was cheap i made it all myself


----------



## Guarino113

you made the radiator? interesting:scratchchin:


----------



## wood butcher

not the radiator but the mount and louver. it was made from an old ac side cover .


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

what that deal on yur bars


----------



## Guarino113

o ok. i thought it was one of the triple flow radiators.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

that rad does look pretty good


----------



## 08beast

Not the greatest pics but the good ones aren't on the computer yet


----------



## lilbigtonka

nice bike man thats the first black and red brute with the red platoons i have seen looks good


----------



## 08beast

thanks, but i can't take all the credit i saw it on another machine on here(drillersgodeep) i believe and it was of those deals i had to have them.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea drillers was the first one i saw, but they look great on there


----------



## phreebsd

that's a good looking brute.
amazing how the brute look captures our passion!


----------



## wood butcher

yea it becomes an extension of ur attitude and personality for sure


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:agreed: Every one of them is the same and totally dif. We all have little things to set us apart from the crowd where ever we go


----------



## deuce07




----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice brute, what size are those zillas?


----------



## 650Brute

NICE BRUTES:rockn:


----------



## walker

nice ride duece


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bikes everyone.


----------



## lilbigtonka

beautiful bikes man, im sry but brutes look the best by far to me, and no im not saying that because i have one. i have a f150 and it isnt the best looking to me but these brutes are amazing :bigeyes:


----------



## Guarino113

they just look mean and nasty to me. looks like it will eat ya. haha.


----------



## Polaris425

Great lookin brutes! :rockn:


----------



## codyh

Fo Sho


----------



## deuce07

they are 27s now i have 29.5s outlaws


----------



## codyh

Brute with new wheels and tires


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: lookin good cody!


----------



## 650Brute

AWESOME:rockn:


----------



## codyh

thanks fellas, feels good to have them on there


----------



## wood butcher

what u doin with ur old rims


----------



## lilbigtonka

lookin good cody thats gonna be my next tire


----------



## phreebsd

that does look nice cody. love the wheels


----------



## 08GreenBrute

liking the all black looks very good


----------



## codyh

thanks yall any tim, im prolly gonna sell em, i have no use for em now. Yea i like the all black look, im debating on kawasaki decals off but dont know yet. What yall think?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

looking good cody. if you want to see what it looks like with all the decals gone just look at tonka's bike. I think it would look nice with no decals.


----------



## Guarino113

how much you gonna sell them for?


----------



## codyh

my old rims? Probabaly like $200 plus shipping, Yea i think im gonna take em off


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i took all my decals off except for the silver Kawasaki one, i think it looks good like that and it breaks it up from being to plane


----------



## codyh

^^^I might have to go head and do that


----------



## Polaris425

Mine was debagged from day one :rockn:


----------



## codyh

^^^ haha


----------



## wood butcher

hey cody what u do with the swamplites? are those alberts backs


----------



## codyh

Yea there his, i dont know, got three in good shape but the other one has a nice size hole in it which probably could be patched


----------



## sweeper

Just a quick pic


----------



## harmonsbrute

lets c sum better pics of that bumper


----------



## sweeper

Just put them in the kawi thread


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking brute


----------



## sweeper

Thanks!


----------



## Yesterday

i like yer backrest design


----------



## sweeper

Thanks phishy here is another pic of the back of it


----------



## 850PoPo

Dang man your kids gonna be mad when they see their swingset laying on the ground and the rest of it on the rear of ur brute.


----------



## FABMAN

Hay Sweeper what you got hooked up to your pod? looks like 3 switches?


----------



## sweeper

Left side is aux power to front rack (radio),center is fan,right is aux lights in front grill. No kids so the swing set is safe. It is all made from rigid conduit.


----------



## Gillum44

*Picture of my brute with my new swamp lites*

*File: *0814091847.jpgDownload File

The oil is not from the brute


----------



## cojack

this is what i get when trin to view it


*Mail*
<LI id=addresses>Contacts<LI id=calendar>Calendar <LI id=notepad>Notepad

What's New?
Mobile Mail
Options Mail OptionsMail PlusSwitch to All-New Mail Options
*There's a problem viewing this message.*


Are you trying to access a message that's been moved or deleted? Try going to the folder it's in (e.g., Inbox, Trash) and selecting the message from there. If you've tried this, and relaunching Yahoo! Mail doesn't work either, feel free to contact Customer Care about Error Code 4.
Please note that messages deleted from the Spam folder cannot be retrieved.



Thanks,
_The Yahoo! Mail Team_


----------



## phreebsd

Gillum44 said:


> *File: *0814091847.jpgDownload File
> 
> The oil is not from the brute


 
people cant see that. You linked it form your yahoo mail account.


----------



## Gillum44

*Crap*

Still trying to figure this picture thing out i will post some on here as soon as i get it figured out!!


----------



## LSU Menardo

More Pics To Come Just Got Her Out The Shop!


----------



## LSU Menardo

More To Come!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

what color scheme you got going on there? it looks kinda like a TC 1000 from those pics with the silver and green. i like it


----------



## sweeper

Looks good! that muddy color just maks a kawi look great!


----------



## Guarino113

nice pics


----------



## 650Brute

NICE:rockn:


----------



## deuce07

my 08


----------



## walker

nice action shot duece


----------



## phreebsd

Nice pics!
that stock red bumper sure stands out on the red brutes.


----------



## 850PoPo

That is a really nice looking bike you have the red really stands out


----------



## lilbigtonka

i usually hate red on bikes but these brutes and the new rennys look awesome in red


----------



## big brute

This is the new teyrex now i got a matching set


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

very nice, your lucky to have both a brute and a tyrex


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Toys!!!


----------



## walker

nice rides big brute ...man i want a teryx .......... seen 1 on catvos website witha 6" lift it looks sick...


----------



## DaveMK1

Sharp brother. Love the red. My ZX6r and brute are both red, wish i could of got my brute in the same color red as my buke. Kawasaki calls it a magma red or some crap like that but it almost looks orange at night.


----------



## LSU Menardo

Woo Woo... Thanks... Yes It Does Look Like The TC 1000... I Never Thought Of It Like That.... I Just Like The Silver... It Was Lime Green But I Wanted Either Black Or Silver... I Just Got A Really Good Deal On The Bike And My Buddy Had The Silver So We Swapped Plastics.... I Just Got A Call From My Boss Saying No Work Tomorrow... So I Get To Test Out All The New Add-On's.... :rockn: M.I.M.B ROCKZ :rockn:


----------



## allout

my 08 brute


----------



## allout




----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

allout said:


>


what all does your brute have on it?


----------



## 850PoPo

From the looks alot of SHINE boy thats clean


----------



## allout

it has 29.5-10-12s, 2 inch lit, clutch kit, itp ss 112s,snorkels, and after market bumper


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet BRUTE:rockn:

Now, Go get it Muddy again!!


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good allout! :rockn:


----------



## walker

nice ride allout ..i like that front bumper


----------



## TampaBrute

08 750i with some stuff....


----------



## phreebsd

dude that rack mount is nice!


----------



## codyh

I love those wheels too. Nice bike


----------



## Guarino113

yeah the wheels are nice


----------



## 650Brute

Very nice, Love the originality.


----------



## walker

nice lookin brute tampa.........


----------



## allout

thanks walker its a custom fit from the older moldel brutes hah


----------



## TampaBrute

Thanks for the comments all...

New Shoes and a little shine


----------



## NMKawierider

Awsome...


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice brute tampa


----------



## 650Brute

Again, Thats a Pimp wheeler:rockn:


----------



## bat quad

My Brute in the hole


----------



## deuce07




----------



## deuce07




----------



## deuce07




----------



## deuce07




----------



## KMKjr

bat quad said:


> My Brute in the hole


Very nice!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Nice, but too clean....lol

Go get her dirty!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking bikes 

Bat Quad that mud is a little thick lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

tampa brute you stole my tires hahaha hmmmm that means lilbigtonka must be getting something new :thinking:


----------



## TampaBrute

hmmm...:33:


----------



## bigbrute715

some pics or the sra


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! I like the trimmed fenders... reminds me of an old friends 400ex fenders he trimmed.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good i bet that water was a tad cold though.


----------



## bat quad

deuce07 really good. But what use to clean it so


----------



## deuce07

(deuce07 really good. But what use to clean it so)

I just use a pressure and purple power, simple green, also eagle one all wheel and tire cleaner. Then when its all clean and dry give a good bath with wd-40 or armoral, and also have a secret for a good shine.


----------



## Polaris425

*Dont use WD-40 on your plastics. *It is a solvent and will fade/eat away at the plastic and make it brittle.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

heres my brute since i got the 29.5s


----------



## LSU Menardo

Good Stuff Man! Water Riding Is My Favorite... To Bad My **** Dies Whenever I Play In Water!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good vid, like the the Hollywood undead songs. i think its time for some chest waders though


----------



## TampaBrute

Great video!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

heres the latest stuff done to the brute


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good. wish i would have known about wild boar when i got mine. i think i would have gotten it instead of the gorilla.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

08GreenBrute said:


> good vid, like the the Hollywood undead songs. i think its time for some chest waders though


thanks, i have chest waiters. but they had a hole in them. but i fixed em with some good ole silicone lol


----------



## Guarino113

nice video. you didnt get any fish in your airbox did you? lol


----------



## 650Brute

Great Vid!!!

Nice work on the Brute too HarmonsBrute. Watcha doin wit the Camaro in the Garage???


----------



## harmonsbrute

which one lol one n the center is gettin 454 one n the corner is gettin turned n to a drag car.


----------



## lilbigtonka

sold my zillas to tampabrute and replaced them with these


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## codyh

Nice Looks real good Tonka


----------



## phreebsd

looking good mayne!


----------



## blackd650brute

09 650 on 30s


----------



## 650Brute

SIC:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

kawa650 said:


> I have to agree with phreebsd on the vipers, ive had no problems with mine!!!


i HAVE TO AGREE AS WELL.....Viper winches are great. I ahve owned mine for 2 years now, not a lick of trouble out of it. Beat out my wifes WARN.......Piece O Crap....


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Yesterday said:


> dang. i need this, need this now.


Where in the world do i get this???


----------



## Crawfishie!!

08 brute 750i. Nothing fancy...YET! i just got this bike a few days ago, everything is on order, I will post pics as mods get installed. more like my "project bike".....as my wife calls it.


----------



## drtj

Like them rims


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## phreebsd

Brutally Muddin said:


> Where in the world do i get this???


 
what are you looking for?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^same thing I was thinking


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I tried looking back to see what they were looking for but could not find it.


----------



## Brutedaddy09

heres some of mine


----------



## Polaris425

looks good brutedaddy


----------



## Brutedaddy09

Polaris425 said:


> looks good brutedaddy


Thank ya, im about to snorkel it, maybe a lift clears the 29.5's fine stock though


----------



## Crawfishie!!

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I tried looking back to see what they were looking for but could not find it.


 
On order: Viper 3000 lb winch, 2" lift, Gel Grips for the long rides, HMF exhaust....thats all for now...more to come

Got the grips and winch in today, that will be put on this weekend.....waiting on the lift and dual exhaust to follow.


----------



## Brutedaddy09

i hear talk of a new Brute comin out, anybody else catch wind of this


----------



## Yesterday

yeah its a brute 250 2wd


----------



## Mudforce

Well I just changed my Plastics from black to Aztec red of a 05, here is a before and after


----------



## AK650i

Here is a couple pics of mine...


----------



## Yesterday

****. i like that alot. nice work


----------



## 08GreenBrute

AK650i that last pic is cool looking, nice bike


----------



## walker

nice ride ak650i


----------



## Polaris425

nice lookin brutes fella's!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice ride


----------



## 850PoPo

Nice that black on black looks great your bike looks like it can handle anything you throw at it


----------



## AK650i

Me and my neighbors Brutes enjoying the view of Knik Glacier after a 15 mile ride...


----------



## AK650i

Thanks all...I love the Brute, got it new in 07 and have been slowly getting it were I want it. Everytime I get "Done" modding it, I find ideas for my next mod on MIMB. (My wife may be getting ahold of you guys to tell you to stop filling my head with visions of grandeur, do what I do and put her on disregard).


----------



## CAGLE1

Man it's beautiful up there. Hardly ever get any snow in Alabama. I would love to live up there, but I doubt I could handle the cold.


----------



## Mudforce

Here's a few more.


----------



## derk

Not the best pictures but here are my brutes. Will get some better pictures when they're both cleaned up and the weather is better.

08 SRA:








In action:









06 650i:



























Two weeks ago when i bought the 650i home:









Now:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Good looking bikes there.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking bikes


----------



## derk

Thanks guys. I still have a few things that i'd like to do to the 650i. It's a never ending thing, but i guess that goes for all of us.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Mine sure is a money pit. I am always finding something new that I want. I dont need it but I want it.


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750

My new look!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Very nice!


----------



## NMKawierider

Yup...very nice


----------



## KMKjr

AK650i said:


> Me and my neighbors Brutes enjoying the view of Knik Glacier after a 15 mile ride...


That's sweet!!


----------



## HeadC1

Here's a new pic of my Brute since I finished the 6" lift.


----------



## phreebsd

that's a hot brute!


----------



## 650Brute

Me Likey that BRUTE....:rockn:


----------



## HeadC1

thanks guys, I have it for sale but it won't hurt my feelings to keep it. The only reason I want to is we're looking to buy a house so it would be nice to get rid of some debt


----------



## kawi03650

Here's my 03 650.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN




----------



## NMKawierider

Dang wv,...you did get some stuff out that way...send some this way!!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

there's plenty to go around


----------



## TX4PLAY

That's a real tuff lookin Prairie, Welcome to MIMB! 

Thats a Nice Brute as well WV, whats all that white mud y'all got there?


----------



## 650Brute

Couple of NICE Kawi's, That Prarie looks bad arse


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

lol


----------



## phreebsd

kawi03650 said:


> Here's my 03 650.


 
this here is a bad p650!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Nice Bikes!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice lookin wheelers. wish we whould get sum of that good ol white stuff here


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

I love that rad on the Prairie, got any close ups? it looks really clean


----------



## 650Brute

wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> I love that rad on the Prairie, got any close ups? it looks really clean


What he said.......


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! welcome guys!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

My stock 2008 brute 650 sra.. its got hand guards and a new shifter knob now but i wanna put some ss106 or hiper beadlocks with maxxis big horns or itp baja


----------



## MASSMUDDER

here is a few pics of my brute


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brute, and Welcome to MIMB:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

glad to have more brutes join the pack!


----------



## walker

lookin good new guys


----------



## AK650i

Here are a couple from today. My MIMB snorks are the only way I made it to the glacier. (I am the lead wheeler on most trips and I found the thin ice on our third river crossing.) My snorks kept me running till I got winched out of fender deep ice/water...


----------



## bigblackbrute

this is the second day after we got the lift tires and snorkles on


----------



## drtj

Looking good!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bikes and AK650i nice pics


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is some Swiss modal riding my BF.
















Hear I am.


----------



## Yesterday

wtf did he say GLACIER?


----------



## Polaris425

AK650i said:


> Here are a couple from today. My MIMB snorks are the only way I made it to the glacier. (I am the lead wheeler on most trips and I found the thin ice on our third river crossing.) My snorks kept me running till I got winched out of fender deep ice/water...


WOW :rockn:


----------



## AK650i

Thats right Glacier:rockn:... To get to the face of Knik Glacier is a 17-20 mile ride for us. We ride the tailing piles at the face after crossing a bunch of waterways and doing some trail riding. It is rough living in Alaska...lol


----------



## Guarino113

dang. thats crazy. i know its cold. +30 degrees f here and i dont want to go out the house. lol


----------



## derk

Backs came in today and snapped a few quick pics. I would get it cleaned and shined up but it was already dark and it's bellow freezing.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Looks awesome!


----------



## derk

Thanks buddy. I'll see if i can get her all shined up one of these days after i get my LED parking lights in


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: AWESOME, I Love them Red Brutes.


----------



## derk

Thanks, i'm kind of partial to red myself


----------



## fstang24

*My 2010 brute force 750i efi*

HAVENT RODE HER MUCH GOT IT ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO, SO FAR LOVE IT MAN.......:rockn:


----------



## 05fcpbrute

how do i post a pic of my brute?


----------



## phreebsd

if you have a photobucket.com account you can link there pics from there or you can click manage attachments at the bottom here and upload them.


----------



## 05fcpbrute

my brute


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e




----------



## 05bforce750

cool pix and vids guys how do you load pix on here? im new to the site


----------



## Guarino113

nice brutes


----------



## MG_customs

The brute in stock form before the mods...


----------



## Polaris425

nice! I wanted blue...


----------



## Guarino113

yeah i love the blue


----------



## derk

Nice Brutes guys!


----------



## tmitchell04

My 08 blue brute and my brothers 09 green one


----------



## cojack

very nice....welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## phreebsd

05bforce750 said:


> cool pix and vids guys how do you load pix on here? im new to the site


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3964


----------



## Polaris425

great pics!!! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

As always.... Wicked Brutes, and WELCOME to MIMB:rockn:


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Rare pic of a p-360 with 'highbeams' on...He needs a water puddle to do it, but it's still kinda cool to see the front end up on a 360...especially since it's my kiddo!!


----------



## phreebsd

those are great pics right there. i own a p360 and mine sure wont do that. even on an incline like that to help.


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## 650Brute

Very Nice!!

I hadn't put any of mine on here in a while, soooooo


----------



## 05bforce750

Heres My 05 Brute 750 Gettin A Bath After A Wild Weekend Of Ridin In W.Va..... Maybe The pic Will Work, im still learning this


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sharp brute from a fellow NC'er


----------



## 05bforce750

thanks Its Still A Workin Progress hope to add MIMB Snorks By the end of the month, and pretty soon a clutch kit.....Where is benson,nc?


----------



## Y2DJ

Pics for jmeier1981


----------



## Y2DJ

One more.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good, in the first two pics the rear tires look bigger than the fronts


----------



## 05bforce750

Heres a couple pics from a recent trip to Wva...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics guys.


----------



## rhelms

The Brute after a bath.


----------



## Mudforce

Looks good!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

should be a lot higher soon!


----------



## 05bforce750

BUMP For those BaD A** lookin BrUtEs!! :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce

phreebsd said:


> should be a lot higher soon!


What are we doing!!?? 4 or 6"


----------



## phreebsd

7" HL lift


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> 7" HL lift


 

:rockn:


----------



## walker

y2dj looks good .. by the looks of that missile launcher rack you work e-line ....and lookin good fellas steve cant wait to see that thing with some extra height


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Congrats on the Lift!!!!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby

Just a couple new ones of mine since adding the Extreme Lift on top of the Stage 1 Gorilla Lift...In the first pic you can see both kits


----------



## derk

Good looking Brute.


----------



## harmonsbrute

here is a few new pic of my mods to the brute. atv trail tunes split tunes stereo with 4 speakers, custom rear bumper, fog lights, cop siren, more mods coming 

pics taken with phone so they rnt that good


----------



## Polaris425

I bet those honda's riddin behind you will think twice about getting their brakes fixed now.... :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i like that rear bumper


----------



## harmonsbrute

thanks front bumper is in the maken right now.. it ought to b as strong as the rear one


----------



## phreebsd

harmonsbrute said:


> here is a few new pic of my mods to the brute. atv trail tunes split tunes stereo with 4 speakers, custom rear bumper, fog lights, cop siren, more mods coming
> 
> pics taken with phone so they rnt that good


you should swap out that cop siren for a train horn.
people are putting them on cars and stuff. You should hear how unbelieveable loud they are in person. You can FEEL IT!


----------



## Guarino113

i used to have a train horn on my dually. its REALLY loud if you have the right set up. that would be crazy on an atv


----------



## phreebsd

that would scare the hell out of people who didnt know you had it. 
Like at mudnats, right in the middle of a large crowd.... HOOOOOOOOONK


----------



## Guarino113

lol. i blew it in a parking lot one day and some lady fell to her knees. thought i gave her a heart attack.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

This Is My 06 650 SRA just got new boots and wheels


----------



## harmonsbrute

ya my dad has train horns on hes big rig. just if i had a place to put them lol. 


cop siren has around 7 differnt sounds.


----------



## DLB

*2009 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i*





















:AR15firing:


----------



## Polaris425

DLB said:


> View attachment 2168
> View attachment 2169
> View attachment 2170
> 
> 
> :AR15firing:


sure is clean.... good thing it wont be for long :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

New one of mine since adding the Green Eyes and Winch


----------



## Offroadin89

Heres a couple pics from my last ride



















And this one is pretty funny, the honda was broke and the grizzly was stuck, so the brute pulled em both! lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice...


----------



## derk

Here's a couple of mine in the snow after just doing the gorilla rad. relocate and temp gauge. Had a time getting the mud/snow/ice mix off this thing.


----------



## Guarino113

my new laws thanks to 08BF650.


----------



## Brute650i

nice how ya liking them tires


----------



## derk

No problem man. You'll love them. Looks good!


----------



## Guarino113

i like em so far. Havent done much with them yet. I was very suprised they ride just as good as the mudlites. Even at top speed.


----------



## Polaris425

great lookin bikes!!!! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Looks good!


----------



## harmonsbrute

good lookn brutes. i will have up to day pic of mine this weekn.


----------



## harmonsbrute

heres a pic of my front bumper. dont look bad for my first one. just need to weld the mounts to it for the fog lights then paint it


----------



## Mudforce

Well I got my decals!!!!! Went out fishing today too mine and my Dads Tyrex


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## BigIzzy

wow lift looks good phree. And as for the train horns, I wouldnt wanna be around any brute that has em, I hear em enough at work, those things will rattle your arse hole LOL


----------



## jctgumby

Looks nice Phree...Me jealous...My wife is now worried


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Mudforce

Wow looks great!!!!!! Need to get a action video.


----------



## derk

Looks great phree! I like the looks of that lift. Lifts it a good amount, but not so much to where it looks like it's not able to trail ride. It's also not obnoxiously wide, i like!


----------



## Offroadin89

looks good phree!! looks sik! :rockn: we need some action shots now!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## harmonsbrute

u need sum bumpers on that brute now


----------



## phreebsd

U right. I want a nice smooth metal one.


----------



## harmonsbrute

il make ya a back one lol


----------



## jctgumby

I gotta throw these up here


----------



## walker

phree that sum buck looks good


----------



## phreebsd

thanks walker!

jctgumby, everyone was always harping on me about having "cake pans" on the bike.
i think they look pretty good!


----------



## walker

nothing wrong wit rollin stock rims ...


----------



## Polaris425

You need some orange stickers now!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

you are right. i will see if i can score some orange ones.
What I can do is modify a pic i have now and turn the stickers i have orange
i can do that and see what it will look like.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> You need some orange stickers now!! :rockn:


i dunno...


----------



## cojack

i like the orange stickers


just my 2 cents


----------



## Guarino113

i think it looks ok too


----------



## mudmaniac

Here are a few pics of our Brutes. The last two were taken with my iPhone when I finished the snorks last week so I am sorry for it not being super clear. Apparently iPhone didn't like my flourescent lights in my garage.










My 8 yr old tearin it up


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I like the orange stickers phree.

Nice bikes mudmaniac.


----------



## crsbear400

My '04 Prairie


----------



## Polaris425

Whats up CALE!!! :rockn:

Nice Ride. Looks familure


----------



## TX4PLAY

That is one Bad Azz Prairie.


----------



## phreebsd

them team greens look mighty tough!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Freaking awesome Prairie :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking bikes!!


phree i like the orange too but i think the yellow shock springs need to be orange as well


----------



## phreebsd

i think i'd like black springs under there.


----------



## mudmaniac

That is a good lookin Prarie!


----------



## Guarino113

ill trade you phree


----------



## walker

that praire is a bad lookin mofo....


----------



## John Deere

Here's a couple of pics of mine. 09 650i


----------



## Polaris425

black looks good on the snow :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113

it sure does. now all u need is some snorks


----------



## BlackedOutBF

New to the site.


----------



## walker

looks good blacked out


----------



## John Deere

guarino113 said:


> it sure does. now all u need is some snorks


Thanks! Snorkels will have to wait until it warms up, but will be done this spring for sure thanks to the great info you guys have on this site! :notworthy:


----------



## derk

Nice blackedoutbf, like the black/green theme. Welcome to the site.


----------



## bigbear410

r the brute front chunk week like people say they r cause im lookn at gettn one


----------



## phreebsd

they seem well enough to me. just gotta treat em right.


----------



## ThaMule

I figured i would throw some of mine up in here. It's a CATVOS 10"


----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## ThaMule




----------



## phreebsd

Nice, Nice. 
what's the actual ground clearance?


----------



## ThaMule

honestly i dont really know, I have never measured it


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics everyone!!


----------



## zacksbf

Here are few new pictures of mine. Just got it all back together and switched to 30 backs. It needs a bath but I will have to get to that when it is not snowing so hard outside.


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Thanks walker. Were did you get your lift from?


----------



## walker

its a get a grip .. the guy lives near ruston la . he builds them on the side i bought it used but they a junk yard dog stout..... will have pic's up soon with the 32's


----------



## BlackedOutBF

I need to get me a lift. This 2" aint gonna cut it....


----------



## zacksbf

Walker I would also like the guys info. I already have the gorilla axles so I just need the lift. I wish I could get one before mud nats but I was not lucky enough to get a tax return this year so thats not going to happen for a couple months since I actually had to pay uncle sam this year :nutkick:


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Here's my 11 yr. old daughters stock Prarie 360
I just bought some 26's for it.


----------



## walker

zacksbf said:


> Walker I would also like the guys info. I already have the gorilla axles so I just need the lift. I wish I could get one before mud nats but I was not lucky enough to get a tax return this year so thats not going to happen for a couple months since I actually had to pay uncle sam this year :nutkick:



a man serving our great country having to pay in taxs ... that ain't even right... but back on subject i will get the info to yall when i get home tomorrow....


----------



## RDWD

Uncle sam should supply a set of laws for every service man out there. Jmo


----------



## phreebsd

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> Here's my 11 yr. old daughters stock Prarie 360
> I just bought some 26's for it.


 
You are a pretty cool dad!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Thanks. Now my 9 yr ols wants to put "new" tires on hers! :rockn:
Jeesh... will dad ever get his new tires...


----------



## phreebsd

yep! right after the kids get theirs 

I washed it today


----------



## josh88

nice phreebsd, bout time you got a lift kit on that thing

heres my newest one, it isnt a 4x4 but it is a kawie v-twin, know most of you guys are mud boggers but theres nothing wrong with a little speed


----------



## quik660

heck no i love the Vforce!!!! imma get one to destroy the lil sport quads in my area


----------



## Guarino113

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> Thanks. Now my 9 yr ols wants to put "new" tires on hers! :rockn:
> Jeesh... will dad ever get his new tires...


thats why i got mine now. so when my son is ready i can get him what he wants.


----------



## quik660

just occured to me that i havent ever posted pics of my bike on here.............


----------



## phreebsd

good lookin bike quick660 
love a brute!


----------



## Trever

Heres my little 650 SRA. Stock except for the mudbugs and had guards.


----------



## NMKawierider

Still too clean Trev...lol..


----------



## phreebsd

haha yeah it is. looks good. 
nice to see more mudbugs around.


----------



## 09BruteIRS

Just finished putting the green one back together, and the red one was going to get some mods today but its a little chilly for that, ill wait for the snow to melt.




























Can't wait to mod the red one!


----------



## Trever

nmkawierider said:


> Still too clean Trev...lol..


 
It gets very dirty when I use it!!! I just happen to like Armor all ALOT! lol


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

guarino113 said:


> thats why i got mine now. so when my son is ready i can get him what he wants.


Well dad is trying to get a set of Pit Bull Growlers, but no one can tell me if they have been released or if I can pre order them.


----------



## Guarino113

o i dunno. someone on here should know though.


----------



## NMKawierider

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> Well dad is trying to get a set of Pit Bull Growlers, but no one can tell me if they have been released or if I can pre order them.


This might help...

http://pitbulltires.com/dealer.php


----------



## derk

Here's some new pics of mine after adding a few more goodies:


----------



## 650Brute

Very Nice..


----------



## phreebsd

that's a fine looking six fitty right there.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice Brute, very tough.


----------



## derk

Thanks guys. Spent most of the day Saturday workin on her and a little bit today cleaning her. All my friends couldnt ride today so maybe next weekend i can see how she'll do with this new set up


----------



## droppedbass87

dang that things fine man u snap any axles with those 30s yet cuz im thinkin bout ot goin 30s for mud nats from my 28 silverbacks


----------



## Guarino113

looks good derrick. we need to get up and ride one day.


----------



## derk

Neither my 32s or 30s have snapped any axles yet. Havent done much riding yet with the HL springs either though. We'll see what happens, the axles surely are in a bind and these 32s may bring out the worst in them:nutkick:.


----------



## derk

guarino113 said:


> looks good derrick. we need to get up and ride one day.


Thanks. Yea for sure Brian, that would be a good time. I'll let you know next time we go to Busco and maybe you can meet up with us. Do you ever come to my area? If so maybe you could do one of our local rides with us also.


----------



## Guarino113

ive only been to busco riding. but i wouldnt mind driving down there. it aint that far. i like going new places.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good derk! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

test


----------



## jctgumby

Looks awesome Preebsd...When I get mine back I am gonna hafta get it cleaned up real nice and send you a pic so you can cut mine out since I suck at photoshop type stuff...


----------



## phreebsd

will do, sir.


----------



## stephen189

My 2007 650i I also have a 2009 750 will post pics soon


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! I had those style rims as well at one point!


----------



## Guarino113

they look kinda familiar.:thinking: lol


----------



## Mudforce

Some updates! New tires 28" Lightfoots.


----------



## bruteornothin

*the brute*

My 07 650


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## MG_customs

Just a couple of pic's with some of the mods done..


----------



## gpinjason

That snorkel holder came out nice!! :rockn:


----------



## Thom

That is a nice looking ride agreed snorkle holder is mint


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

hey bruteornothing. can u put a pic of that brute cleaned up on here.. i got a lime green straight axle and i wanna get a reference of how it would look with ss 106's


----------



## stephen189

Picked up a friend for the 07 650i, Its a new 09 750






















Put the Moose bumper on it and 26" Bighorns like the others, both are running the Warn 2500lb w/synthetic line. Have to install the skids and handwarmers this week.


----------



## bruteornothin

*pic*



Kawasaki Kid said:


> hey bruteornothing. can u put a pic of that brute cleaned up on here.. i got a lime green straight axle and i wanna get a reference of how it would look with ss 106's


 
Will do! It's cleaned up now and I will snap a pic this afternoon and post it for ya!


----------



## Polaris425

stephen189 said:


> Picked up a friend for the 07 650i, Its a new 09 750. Put the Moose bumper on it and 26" Bighorns like the others, both are running the Warn 2500lb w/synthetic line. Have to install the skids and handwarmers this week.


nice! one for work & one for play! :rockn:


----------



## walker

well here it is after mounting the 32's..


----------



## bruteornothin

Kawasaki Kid said:


> hey bruteornothing. can u put a pic of that brute cleaned up on here.. i got a lime green straight axle and i wanna get a reference of how it would look with ss 106's


here ya go




























:rockn:


----------



## bruteornothin

I wanted to go with black wheels but was told they did not make them in black for a straight axle!


----------



## jctgumby

bruteornothin said:


> I wanted to go with black wheels but was told they did not make them in black for a straight axle!


 
Ummm...Wow is the only word that comes to mind!!!


----------



## bruteornothin

jctgumby said:


> Ummm...Wow is the only word that comes to mind!!!


Sarcasm there maybe?? That is just what i was told, those wheels were not available in black for a 07 straight ax!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Looks good Walker, you better keep the Rubber side down and the Shiney side up!


----------



## walker

TX4PLAY said:


> Looks good Walker, you better keep the Rubber side down and the Shiney side up!


 
yep yep do my dardest.....lol


----------



## derk

Lookin good Walker. Tried out your 32s yet? I tried out mine for the first serious ride this past weekend and i love them.


----------



## phreebsd

walker said:


> well here it is after mounting the 32's..


that's a good lookin ride! lookin great!


----------



## walker

thanks guys thats the cleanest its been in forever..lol... derk not yet hopefully this weekend me and zackbf and a few others are goin to try to go to highlifter park and due a pre mud nattys test on our rides....


----------



## Polaris425

NICE WALKER!!!! And in the snow too! :rockn:


----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: NICE! like the blue!


----------



## bshattuck87

Walker, throw some Etching Mag Wheel Cleaner on that engine and it'll clean up real nice!

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425

94blacksnk said:


> Walker, throw some Etching Mag Wheel Cleaner on that engine and it'll clean up real nice!
> 
> Brenton


And then it will rust all of your bolts


----------



## HeadC1

Here's a pic of some work I did last week. I added the brute display and built that gauge panel. The gauge's are water temp, oil pressure and volt meter. The switches are to my radiator fan and belt fan.

Sorry the pic is kind of crappy.


----------



## Polaris425

thats awesome!!


----------



## Yesterday

hell yeah, clean stuff.


----------



## phreebsd

what are you going to do about the fuel portion?


----------



## HeadC1

Supposedly i can put a sending unit in the gas tank and wire it to the display. I just haven't got one to do it yet.


----------



## T-Money

heres mine


----------



## phreebsd

nice 312's wrapped with backs.
lookin good.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brutes Guys:rockn:


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750

This is my 05 kawasaki brute force 750!!!


----------



## drtj

HeadC1 said:


> The switches are to my radiator fan and belt fan..


What do u mean by belt fan? I know its to keep it cooler. U got any pics? When I done my snorks I turned the belt intake forward to take in more air to keep cooler. I don't think I've heard of anyone with a belt fan


----------



## NMKawierider

drtj said:


> What do u mean by belt fan? I know its to keep it cooler. U got any pics? When I done my snorks I turned the belt intake forward to take in more air to keep cooler. I don't think I've heard of anyone with a belt fan


I think he means he has an exyta fan other then whats on the back side of the primary. Some pics would be nice I agree.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new poeple! Nice brutes!


----------



## bump530

he put a marine fan on his belt intake...u can see it mounted up on the bed in this picture


----------



## sweeper

That is a heck of a idea!! Looks factory to me.


----------



## NMKawierider

Impressive! Great idea. Looks perfect too.


----------



## phreebsd

that's another genius idea.


----------



## Guarino113

here are a few pics of mine my buddys brute. he just got some 30 backs. i cant seem to keep mine clean though.


----------



## derk

Sweet Brian, both look good! Man do i go through some tires. For those that don't know, both of those sets were on one of my brutes at one point or another! Maybe i'll keep my 32s on for a little bit....

Let us know how they compare in the nasty stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## brute34

heres mine got the snorkles done about to get some 28-12-12 all the way around and some machined 212s


----------



## zacksbf

brute34 said:


> heres mine got the snorkles done about to get some 28-12-12 all the way around and some machined 212s


Nice clean install on them snorkles!
Mine are fully functional but my fit and finish didn't turn out that pretty. At least my radiator covers it up.


----------



## brute34

thanks yea my cirles i cut out for the snorkles didnt turn out great but i just get where they all come out the same hole it still looks good though they work great 2 i just need some tires now.


----------



## phreebsd

brute34 said:


> heres mine got the snorkles done about to get some 28-12-12 all the way around and some machined 212s


thanks a good looking bike man.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics!!! :rockn: wish I had a blue one!


----------



## brute34

thanks man yea i really like the blue you think the machined or the black 212s would look better iv seen the 08 blue brute but its a little lighter blue and it has black racks so idk for sure yet witch ones i want its so nice to think about getting parts all the time again iv been into dirt bikes for a while and finally got out of it and love the brute.


----------



## Yesterday

brute34 said:


> thanks man yea i really like the blue you think the machined or the black 212s would look better iv seen the 08 blue brute but its a little lighter blue and it has black racks so idk for sure yet witch ones i want its so nice to think about getting parts all the time again iv been into dirt bikes for a while and finally got out of it and love the brute.


keep that black thing goin with the wheels man. everything else is already black to match, racks, seat, snorkels, footboards, etc


----------



## phreebsd

fa sho. some black rims would look great on there!


----------



## blue beast

*heres mine*












I dont know how to make it bigger, but u can click on it to see it better.


----------



## derk

Here ya go. Nice Brute!


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## blue beast

thanks for resizing it.


----------



## Trever

A couple updated shots of the new tires and wheels.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. I like the box.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!! Another SRA to add to the group, Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## walker

lookin good fella's


----------



## Trever

650Brute said:


> Nice!! Another SRA to add to the group, Welcome aboard!!!


 
Thanks! 

Ive had a 02' Prairie, then went to a 06' 750 Brute, but I missed the SRA! I dont ride in a lot of big mud holes (mainly because there isnt much around where I live) so the independant 750 with the ground clearance wasnt that important to me! IMO the SRA is WAY funner to ride! Not to mention I thought the IRS set up on the 750 was just as stiff, if not stiffer then the SRA!

I would like to try a new 750 with the revised IRS!


----------



## 650Brute

I enjoy mine, and I play anywhere anyone else does!!!!

Nice color too btw


----------



## josh88

650Brute said:


> I enjoy mine, and I play anywhere anyone else does!!!!
> 
> Nice color too btw


still isnt as pretty as mine , 

nice bike man. just like he said its good to have another sra on the team.:rockn:


----------



## zacksbf

New pics

















Installed the new decals on both sides and put a few coats of clearcote on them so hopefully they will stay on.


----------



## Bgatlin

Heres my 05


----------



## MudChicken

ya'll got some bad rides


----------



## phreebsd

good lookin bikes!
i was working on mine yesterday.


----------



## walker

uhm thats the dirtyest i've seen your ride steve .. you slackin on the detailing or what!!!!!lol


----------



## T-Money

nah he still got southern ridge all over it i did til yesterday thats some of the hardest clay to wash off


----------



## phreebsd

lots of it fell off in the shop and the driveway!


----------



## gpinjason

Here's my Brute on the right, and my buddy's (Doughboy77) on the left with his new MIMB snorks and 2" lift.

















The lift wasn't very noticeable in the front, but the back is very noticeable


----------



## KMKjr

Trever said:


> A couple updated shots of the new tires and wheels.


 
Finally another bluenoser on here!!


----------



## Brute1986

put some new shoes on her


----------



## Brute1986

32s


----------



## derk

Great looking brute Brute1986! Love the color, goes good with those clear coat ss212s


----------



## 650Brute

That is some kinda nice, I love that Blue.


----------



## Polaris425

Brute1986 said:


> put some new shoes on her


looks great :rockn:


----------



## harmonsbrute

the more n more i c brutes with backs the more i want a set.. please stop posting pics of them guys lol


----------



## Brute1986

lol thanks for all the post love the new backs


----------



## MudChicken

here's mine


----------



## derk

Brute1986 said:


> lol thanks for all the post love the new backs


No problem, that's a fine looking brute. I love my backs also. Didnt take me long to realize that the less wheel speed, the better they do. The 32s love to crawl through holes.


----------



## robisra

Here is my 09 with the new lift, springs, and shoes. I love the hot rod look. Now, if it was black and had a flame paint job, that would be awesome! Had to include the ole drive-over-a-bucket shot...


----------



## Polaris425

looks good fella's :rockn:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Hey where do u guys get the mimb stickers!! I want me some


----------



## Polaris425

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> Hey where do u guys get the mimb stickers!! I want me some


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/announcement.php?f=8


----------



## jmeier1981

Are the older style stickers available anymore? Just the mudinmyblood.com without the picture.


----------



## Polaris425

jmeier1981 said:


> Are the older style stickers available anymore? Just the mudinmyblood.com without the picture.


That's all that is available. Those others were custom orders by the buyer.


----------



## Yesterday

yeah. follow that link...


----------



## 09redbrute




----------



## 650Brute

What a Beast!!


----------



## phreebsd

something broke in the rear?


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> something broke in the rear?


 
i think it sucked down with the rachet strap


----------



## phreebsd

dang son! that's strapped!


----------



## lilman5047

this was brand new


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> dang son! that's strapped!


I have to pull mine down that tight too or the strap comes loose... it's happened a few times already... just had the parking brake holding it in place...


----------



## walker

i just use my winch...lol... good lookin red machine lilman


----------



## phreebsd

stepdad's teryx


----------



## 650Brute

Nice, How it do in the slop?


----------



## bigblackbrute

hey phreebsd y is ther four snorkles on the teryx. does the airbox halft to have two so it can get enough air


----------



## bigblackbrute

hears a few pics from a little riding around the house


----------



## phreebsd

bigblackbrute said:


> hey phreebsd y is ther four snorkles on the teryx. does the airbox halft to have two so it can get enough air


he just ran dual 2" on it for the intake. he'll jet up to take advantage of all that new air.


----------



## bigblackbrute

oh ok i was jus curious its the first one that ive seen with dual intakes. looks good. how does it handle the 31s


----------



## walker

will there be a right up on the teryx snorkle job????


----------



## phreebsd

yep he's got pics of every little thing.
he said he would write it up. i'll remind him


----------



## Yesterday

that teryx looks fun. 31 laws look just right on it


----------



## Polaris425

yeah man that REX looks Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

found this awsome pic of a p360 doing a wheelie.


----------



## vp_brute

not shined up, but heres a couple of my brute.


----------



## JHR

i just added a gorilla radiator kit today.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bikes guys.


----------



## taskcds

Heres a few pics of my brute will try to get better ones later


----------



## derk

Nice Brutes everyone!


----------



## duramaxlover

those are some nice brutes


----------



## phreebsd

agreed! There's a lot of nice brutes on this site.


----------



## T-Money

relocated the radiator


----------



## Dawg2500HD

vp_brute said:


> not shined up, but heres a couple of my brute.


 
2" lift and 30's! How much GC you got man?

Jeremy


----------



## duramaxlover

phreebsd you got a awsome brute i have seen it on other sites how much gc u got on that thing


----------



## phreebsd

thanks bro. i got 20'ish in the front and 21'ish in the rear. 
here's the link to the thread
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4514&highlight=7+lift+installed


and here's the link to the ground clearance thread
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1485&highlight=ground+clearance+thread


----------



## mike parish

here is pic of my rides


----------



## vp_brute

Dawg2500HD said:


> 2" lift and 30's! How much GC you got man?
> 
> Jeremy


Here`s the back, don`t have a pic of the front but its about a inch lower


----------



## outskirtsdweller

phreebsd said:


> found this awsome pic of a p360 doing a wheelie.


Hey Phree, that's my kiddo on his p-360 at the river in crosby.....he has gotten pretty good at the art of the p360 wheelie...he got a kick out of you posting his pic!!


----------



## mike parish

here is a few more


----------



## phreebsd

outskirtsdweller said:


> Hey Phree, that's my kiddo on his p-360 at the river in crosby.....he has gotten pretty good at the art of the p360 wheelie...he got a kick out of you posting his pic!!


Haha thats great. I own the p360 too and it sure wont wheelie. concerning the cvt, I gotta get that bike in workin order.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

these some new pics!


----------



## bigbird188

*Here are mine...*


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Welcome Big Bird!


----------



## phreebsd

Nice bikes, BigBird188! :domo:


----------



## walker

nice bikes big bird .. i see where you get your name....lol..


----------



## profarm72

Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice profarm, Go get it dirty now!!!!


----------



## Jcarp4483

Couldnt find these if i posted them already


----------



## phreebsd

nice pics 
ain't seen you around lately


----------



## profarm72

"Nice profarm, Go get it dirty now!!!!"

Thanks. it will be next week, We are going to be at the Nationals again this year.


----------



## 650Brute

Take lotsa pics at the nats!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

jcarp where ya been bro, havent talked to ya in forever nor seen ya on the forums


----------



## Jcarp4483

Been hiding bro, Sneaking around checking things out here and there. Had the cold weather no riding blues lol. I am back around bro, appears i am heading to mud nats for the first time and pretty DARN excited. How has everyone been?


----------



## Beachcruiser

New to the forum guys and figured I would add a few pics to the brute porn. I was really bored at work on Thursday and managed to look through all 95 pages of this thread haha.....gotta give it too you guys, you all have some very very nice brutes. After seeing all of these brutes with outlaws and silverbacks it makes me want to break down and buy some, and I don't even ride swamp or deep mud. Anyways I just recently picked up a 07 750 that was all stock. Only thing I've done was add 27"s and made skidplate. EDIT: Sorry about the last pic, I usually wear a helmet but didn't know I was going to ride it like my banshee till I actually got on it.











Father's diesel mule 


























Playing around on the first ride out


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics everyone! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Awesome action shot!!

Welcome to MIMB...


----------



## walker

nice brutes guys hope see yall at nats i will be there friday morning


----------



## xr650r

Here's mine befor the 2" lift, I don't have any picks of it after. I still have lots planned yet:rockn:,the only setbacks are the $BILLS$ ahahh:greddy2:


----------



## steeler

here ya go!! hope u like


----------



## walker

nice brutes guys .. but steeler wheres your mimb snorks brotha


----------



## steeler

I got the 4 year transferable warrenty with 3-1/2 years left on it. The local kawi shop told me that i snorkle it and i have motor problems there could be a big bill waiting for me after the fix


----------



## gpinjason

If you go in there with water in the engine, you will have the same bill... just sayin...


----------



## steeler

Hmmm, good point.


----------



## bump530

yeah warranty isnt gonna cover anything that has water in it. unless u just stay outta the deep mud or water, then ur okay. but if u like to play, id say forget warranty, install snorkels


----------



## Deerhunter9790

My new 09 750


----------



## Polaris425

^ looks good!


----------



## Eight

Theres some good lookin brutes in here.


----------



## lilbigtonka

you need to find a different dealer, i called kawi corp office and spoke to someone about mine. i have a 5 year warranty and have snorkel and rad rel and it is under warranty. as long as my problem isnt from overheating im fine with rad up top and no mud/water in cylinders then im fine. my advice find a new dealer or take it to them and make them call kawi in front of you.....


----------



## steeler

you better not take yours to my local shop for warranty work then


----------



## fedexbogger

my bike


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! looks like u need to snork it though! :rockn:


----------



## BadBadBrute

*swamplites*

I thought the tires were awesome for trail and winter. I found they did not perform so well in the heavy muck. Swapping mine for 28" backs. Hate gettin pulled out by buddies outlander :beat:


thunderhead007 said:


> Here is mine right after the lift and tires.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah they're not so great in the mud but i bet they rock in a forest. maybe a smaller size too.


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah the Swamplites are a trail only tire... they suck in the mud and sand... they do good on rocks..


----------



## Dawg2500HD

Heres mine!!!


----------



## 650Brute

As always, Some Bad, Bad Brutes:rockn:


----------



## steeler

hey dawg, that black on black is sweet!!!!


----------



## rhelms

Heres mine after the lift and tires


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## skid

rhelms, like that look, i gotta relocate my rad, everytime i see one done it looks good.


----------



## rhelms

Thanx alot I am very happy with the way it turned out


----------



## du660

pic of my new brute.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: silver looks B.A.


----------



## lilbigtonka

holy snork's you running 2 intake snorkels and like 3 other ones or something


----------



## drtj

lilbigtonka said:


> holy snork's you running 2 intake snorkels and like 3 other ones or something


If I'm not mistaken it has 3 pipes for air. Them BFR motors like to breathe. Gotta unleash the power. I seen this bike at his shop a few months ago.


----------



## FABMAN

Hear are a few of mine. We put like 80mi on that day.


----------



## phreebsd

fabman, those tires and rims look great on there!


----------



## Yesterday

skid said:


> rhelms, like that look, i gotta relocate my rad, everytime i see one done it looks good.


 you'll love it, since you ride in cold weather alot. it's like a furnace blowin on you when/if the fan kicks on


----------



## FABMAN

Thanks phree. Not to bad for a set of modded stockers.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Here is a couple of updated pics with the 28" Zilla's and 2" lift


----------



## ranceola

pondhopper1 said:


> Where are you at in Texas? I'm in Garland.


 hello pondhopper im from bedford
:haha:


----------



## ranceola

kawa650 said:


> nice vids:headbang:
> but makes me want to go ride even more havent been since september i belive


 it is nice to see a nother texan


----------



## ranceola

*droping you a line from bedford tx*

nice brute that is what i want mine to look like one day


----------



## phreebsd

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Here is a couple of updated pics with the 28" Zilla's and 2" lift


Nice lookin SRA kawie!


----------



## cmjbr750

heres mine on 28 zillas but 30 silverbacks on the way


----------



## cmjbr750

and one more


----------



## 650Brute

Ahhhh, All tha Brutes.


----------



## gpinjason

Got the 2" lift installed, and pulled off the racks for a fresh coat of paint....










My buddy's Brute after 2" lift and the new feet...


----------



## phreebsd

that's a beautiful blue brute.


----------



## 88rxn/a

i agree!
the black and blue awesome!


----------



## cmjbr750

my 30s are on and my MIMB snorkels


----------



## walker

looks good cmjbr


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

messin around wit the snorks


----------



## RDWD

Either you are real tall are you're gonna need a scuba tank with those snorkels.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

thompson you dont need snorkels that tall! the front is never down!!!


----------



## Gillum44




----------



## lilbigtonka

That might be a tad much on the snorks, hope all your gauges are waterproof


----------



## GWNBrute

I would like to see them in use


----------



## duramaxlover

i would 2


----------



## NMKawierider

GWNBrute said:


> I would like to see them in use


He better build one for himself...lol


----------



## 88rxn/a

haven't taken a pic in a while...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

im shorting them. they are goin to b just the white ones. im painting them black with red tips. ill have some pics of them in use! lol


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

thompson get some of them painted on here!


----------



## duramaxlover

wait ur putting the white on thats still gonna be huge


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome brutes! :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce

Couple cleaner ones!!!


----------



## duramaxlover

nice brute


----------



## nolli69

*2008 brute 750 & 2004 kfx 700*



















work in progress lol


----------



## harmonsbrute

he better add bout 300lb of weight to hold the brute to the bottom. also he needs to extend the vent lines up that high 2 lol


----------



## Y2DJ

Nice. Would love to be there getting all dirty and wet. Wait a minute. Is it just me or does that sound a little perverted?


----------



## duramaxlover

^^ yes it does


----------



## linkage

After the lift and 32's


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brute Linkage


----------



## Polaris425

linkage said:


> After the lift and 32's


Very nice! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> Very nice! :rockn:


I bet it "EATS"........


----------



## lilbigtonka

we will find out this weekend if it eats hint hint right denny


----------



## 650Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> we will find out this weekend if it eats hint hint right denny


Im anxiously anticipating pics n' vids:rockn:


----------



## jbg

Black is wifes
red is mine
green is for new baby on the way.


----------



## linkage

lilbigtonka said:


> we will find out this weekend if it eats hint hint right denny


 
I take it you are going to RYC this weekend brandon?


----------



## BadBadBrute

My buddy stuck...hehe. I backed out of it but he wouldn't listen


----------



## mr_3_0_5




----------



## BadBadBrute

And this is the calvery to the rescue. The Grizz busted his rack and winch trying to get him out. It took all of us to pull him out plus two guys pushing....Mine is the one to the far left before mods. Not my chick. Mama was NOT happy to see that pic. She showed up on another bike. I was pushing..


----------



## walker

the 4 line bind been there...


----------



## BadBadBrute

If you look in the last pic you can see a vehicle in the background....hehe It belongs to the wife of the guy stuck...She was madder than a one legged waitress at an IHOP


----------



## gpinjason

I had my Jeep in a 4 truck tow once... that was messy


----------



## mattyBrute

My Brute with 28' Backs and new rimz.
Now some clutching.

Matty


----------



## bigblackbrute

my brute with the new 31s


----------



## BadBadBrute

Snorkles by GaNiBiS. More pics to come...Can't wait to dirty it up 

Oh yeah....forgot to mention, these are the first pics with the new 'shoes'


----------



## phreebsd

Freshly washed


----------



## BadBadBrute

phreebsd said:


> Freshly washed


Everytime I see your bike, I get the feeling I want a lift...:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

Get you one. You NEED it.


----------



## Polaris425

Great pics!!!! We made it to 100 pages of brutes!! :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute

all cleaned up with the 31s


----------



## DaveMK1

jbg said:


> Black is wifes
> red is mine
> green is for new baby on the way.


How do you like the trax on the wifes brute? Were they a beast to put on?


----------



## BadBadBrute

phreebsd said:


> Get you one. You NEED it.


 Is there a good lift in the 3" to 4" range from hl?


----------



## lilbigtonka

nope hl has a 2in and 7in but if you want just a 3-4in, then get a 2in lift hl springs and crank your shocks all the way up and go ahead and put monkey axles all around it and you should be ready to roll, axles are not needed at first but will give eventually, meaning might last 100 rides or 1 ride never know


----------



## bigblackrancher




----------



## phreebsd

Never tire of seeing a blue brute..


----------



## BIGPUN




----------



## phreebsd

slick ride, bigpun


----------



## walker

nice bigpun


----------



## bigblackrancher

phreebsd said:


> Never tire of seeing a blue brute..


 Thanks!


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Here is a few pics I dug up of my Brute from a couple of months ago when it was stock all except for the Outlaws and my crooked snorkle...lol...We were bored and decided to hook a Wakeboard rope and handle to the Brute and went Wakeskating in the field after it rained 4 days straight! It caused a few scrapes and cuts but my homegirl one a Tshirt and a set of Oakleys for "Most Creative Pic" in a Wakeboarding mag...lol...


----------



## deucehatchbacks

This was the picture battle....Correction on the statement about, it was for Alliance Wake...One of the guys that commented on the photo battle said that it should be a Kawaskai add lol


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Rides:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

now that's ****in awsome!


----------



## deucehatchbacks

It was a little rough hitting 3" and 4" cotton stalks occasionally but we had a blast! The Brute is used for many things!


----------



## BadBadBrute

Complete and ready to ride. 2" pipe lift installed. And YES, that is snow. Taken today. Who wants to come to Canada now. We were mowing lawns last week!! Hope everyone likes the Brute. Open to suggestions....


----------



## linkage




----------



## BadBadBrute

AWESOME pic. I would like to have that pic for my desktop. could you pm me a couple of those. Love it. Not that many Brutes around here for a pic like that. Alot of yamy's


----------



## phreebsd

awsome pics linkage. i recognize about 3 or 4 bikes in that lineup.


----------



## lilbigtonka

pics look good denny, man we had a good time yesterday til my bike broke and had to leave........best of all i didnt get stuck once woo hoo


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Nice photos! They look great!


----------



## 650Brute

Awesome Pics:rockn:


----------



## 150xlt

Wow finally, it took me all week of trying to find time to get through this thread but i finally made it. You guys have some really sweet rides. I feel a little ashamed to post mine up. I bought mine 3 weeks ago so she is still a virgin but I am getting ready to pop her cherry. She is a new 07 (left over year got a good deal on it) 650 bf sra already have 350 miles on it.

Here is a pic from yesterday's ride. Sitting on a bluff looking over the Ohio River watching the barges go by.


----------



## Offroadin89

Good pics denny! man that was a fun weekend

that really sucks you broke brandon. Also, there was 3 more brutes that werent in the pic.

IM THE ONLY ONE WITH LAWS! WOO HOO


----------



## lilbigtonka

and the only one with a carbuerator lol. which im thinking might be a good thing lol. man i am fed up with this thing


----------



## Offroadin89

hahaha thats true. im the only one with a carb and laws! artay:
And most ground clearence out of all the 2in lifts. :nana: hahaha sorry had to say it


----------



## lilbigtonka

But who has loudest stereo, sry just had to say it


----------



## Polaris425

Great pics guys!!!


----------



## jrpro130

I got tons of pictures I'm uploading after work!!!


----------



## josh88

just got the tach mounted on mine. looks good but when i get my new rack in it should look a little better


----------



## 650Brute

jrpro130 said:


> I got tons of pictures I'm uploading after work!!!


 
:worthless:


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

3 weeks old...not pictured is my snorkel and radiator relocate...came from a yamaha big bear to a brute force 750 i love it



mine and my buddy's


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

BadBadBrute said:


> Complete and ready to ride. 2" pipe lift installed. And YES, that is snow. Taken today. Who wants to come to Canada now. We were mowing lawns last week!! Hope everyone likes the Brute. Open to suggestions....


hey i see you have one of those seats on the back i just got a brute and my girlfriend wants one...is it a plus or minus?


----------



## walker

cabelas has 1 for 50 bucks thats what i got it works just fine


----------



## jctgumby

same one here


----------



## Mudweiser02

Nice Bikes! Love the picture Linkage posted.


----------



## cmjbr750

heres one stuck


----------



## Injected

As requested..'10 750i Blue Brute with 1 mile, Viper 4500, with Amsteel Synthetic Rope will be delivered April 20th


----------



## phreebsd

the blue is so ****in sweet!
it'll be happy 420 to ya!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike.


----------



## JHR




----------



## JHR

My bike next to my cousins canam outty maxx with a 9" gorilla lift with 30 backs.


----------



## Polaris425

JHR said:


> My bike next to my cousins canam outty maxx with a 9" gorilla lift with 30 backs.


wow...... :rockn: the brute is rollin the same height.


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Nice Machines!!


----------



## JHR

thx guys. He has like 2 or 3 more inches of clearance than i do but his handlebars and front rack is the same height as mine. he has the 7" gorilla lift and the 2" spring spacers. i was amazed at how big my brute was with my 2" and spring spacers with 31's.


----------



## monsterbrute750




----------



## 88rxn/a

Injected said:


> As requested..'10 750i Blue Brute with 1 mile, Viper 4500, with Amsteel Synthetic Rope will be delivered April 20th



wow!
i wish mine still looked that clean!:rockn:


----------



## hoover




----------



## hoover

From sittin at the dealer to this in 2 weeks, and youre never really done


----------



## Polaris425

haha... nice. I like the fact that it's sitting in what appears to be the living room. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Ha Ha...... Loves it, In the living room!!!!

That'd never happen here, but I admire that, alot. Mass Kudo's


----------



## hoover

Yes sir, the living room, thats one of the perks of living in a 30x40 metal building with 12' overhead doors, and having a woman that wears this shirt when we ride


----------



## thabrute

heres my brute, my hmf swamp series xl should be in monday. cant wait to hear it. ive heard it sounds mean.


----------



## thabrute

how do you post a comment on someone elses pictures???? can anybody help me out?


----------



## Mudforce

Bottom right hit the quote emblem


----------



## steeler

Rub-a-dub-dub 31's in tha tub!!!!!! Thanks River Rat


----------



## Eight

^^^Nice now you need to snorkel it.lol


----------



## steeler

thats the next thing on my list (after the honey do's)


----------



## JHR

nvm.. lol


----------



## BadBadBrute

my 28" backs along side 29.5 laws 
















































Notice all the Can ams(canned hams, gaylanders) stuck. I am on the other side helping them through


----------



## lilbigtonka

looks like your a odd ball in your neck of the woods they all like there hams


----------



## BadBadBrute

lilbigtonka said:


> looks like your a odd ball in your neck of the woods they all like there hams


First trip with new backs. Didn't have to get pulled out by any of 'em. :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

Nice pics... looks pretty cold still...


----------



## JHR

looks like fun. Makes me wanna go riding up there.


----------



## BadBadBrute

Believe it or not, it was 70 F that day. Snow was melting fast.

And I would love to have any of you Southerners come up and go for a ride. I know that I am gonna make my way there someday...


----------



## alljackdup2

Here is my baby. She's being rebuilt now after I threw a rod. This is before I put the 29.5's on it.


----------



## Brute_dillon

MY Baby


----------



## alljackdup2

A few more!


----------



## 650Brute

Love that red....


----------



## BleednGreen68

A few pics of the Brute. Lots of good times.








Colorado 09








Colorado 09








Frankfort KS mud run 07








Colorado 09


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Pics......


----------



## BleednGreen68

Thanks! Seems the Brutes have a great following here. They have their own little niche in the world haha


----------



## Polaris425

GREAT PICS! :rockn:


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

steeler said:


> Rub-a-dub-dub 31's in tha tub!!!!!! Thanks River Rat


looks alot like mine steeler lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

east tx brute i love it looks clean, the camos look so good with laws and the little bit of yellow on the tires


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

yeah that was brand new outta the box 3wks ago now i have some more done to it :rockn:


----------



## Smkblwr

new 28in Zillas and SS108 14in rims, Stage one complete. hahaha UPS finally found my house today. hahaha


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Nice Smkblwr........


----------



## phreebsd

he linked them from his email.


----------



## monkeybutt

hope this works.


----------



## Polaris425

nope. your gonna have to host them somewhere like photobucket, etc... then paste in that url here.


----------



## linkage

here she is sitting pond side










Wanted to see how she would look orange..


----------



## Polaris425

awesome!! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

SOME KINDA' NICE:rockn:


----------



## derk

Very nice linkage!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bike!!


----------



## monkeybutt

**** again :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

if u click manage attachment and feed it that same path youd be good


----------



## monkeybutt

Awesome Brute Linkage, i kinda don't want to post a pic of mine now. JK i have them on photobucket now but keep getting invalid file. Maybe i can get my girl to do it tomorrow.


----------



## linkage

Thanks!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Wow linkage, i like your brute! Freakin huge! Have you had any probs with axles? I like the looks of the radiator on the rack but dont know if it would be for me since i dont do a lot of muddin much anymore. I'd miss my rack too much too haha.


----------



## bruteforce504

Here she is after the mods. gonna take some more of the exahust and temp gauge later


----------



## thabrute

whats the advantages and disadvantages of the wide outlaws on the front. im going to change up my tires and are going to upgrade to 31 inch laws and was going to go wide front and back. good or bad???


----------



## phreebsd

the wide laws are heck on the front diff. 31 laws are heavy and take some muscle to turn. 
peanut butter mud would be hell on a belt. 
ive been stuck so bad with these i couldnt turn them at all and i have skinnies on the front.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Yea Im against goin any bigger than 27's. Thats so much strain on everything. I hate fixin stuff. Even a 2" lift is hard on them. If you upgrade one thing got to upgrade everything else. A Prairie with a 2" lift is actually smaller than a stock brute. If I had the money I'd buy a new 750 Brute and mod the crap out of it with the best stuff. There was a mean brute in one of the atv mags. It was a built up 750 that was custom painted orange, even the frame. The baddest brute i've ever seen. Im sure you all have seen it.


----------



## Rack High

OMG...She's never been this clean!!


----------



## bruteforce504

She is a little dirty, but still here she is.....


----------



## walker

lookin good brute brotha's


----------



## hoover




----------



## Polaris425

looks good everyone! :rockn:


----------



## kANdO

Hi Gang,

I finally got my wheels on last week and wanted to share a couple of pictures. Managed to get it buried in black mud in the middle of a bog in my first ride out - sunk it up to the rear fenders. Oooh yeah.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## AK650i

*Water crossing video...*

Gotta love blasting through holes that everyone else tries to go around... hit the throttle and go...:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Great Pics everyone!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Missouri Ozarks








Missouri Ozarks








Missouri Ozarks








Frankfort Mudrun








Frankfort Mudrun


----------



## chubbs34

heres a couple pics of my brute and my sons kawi[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## 650Brute

Nice, I hadnt seen the hot wheel Praire


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## hoover




----------



## canadian brute

Well I was looking at 30'' silverbacks but got a real good deal on some 30'' mud lites and itp ss212. I think they look good


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## hoover

I liked my old 30" lites


----------



## walker

i went everywhere with some 30 xxl mudlites....


----------



## bigblackbf

sweet bikes


----------



## Eight

Liken them backwards wheels Hover!


----------



## walker

ak650 nice vid .. bleedin green and hoover sweet pics


----------



## hoover

Thanks, but they arent backwards, they are rear suzuki vinson wheels all the way around
Like these


----------



## Mudforce

some dirty pictures for you guy's!!!


----------



## 650Brute

*Muddy Pics*


----------



## BleednGreen68

Natural camo i like it!


----------



## 650Brute

BleednGreen68 said:


> Natural camo i like it!


Yeah, It was NO fun making it green again though...:nutkick:


----------



## BadBadBrute

Hey Hover...nice Brutes in the pictures. Up here I am surrounded by Canned Hams!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

I bet. Atleast since we all have had our brutes packed with mud we know where mud can go. Theres more to it than just makin the outside clean haha.


----------



## 650Brute

BleednGreen68 said:


> I bet. Atleast since we all have had our brutes packed with mud we know where mud can go. Theres more to it than just makin the outside clean haha.



Yea, that was a two day clean up.... Then pulled, and blew w compressed air all connectors and re dielectric greased. It was a mess underneath too, trust me. Even the steering stem was caked. LOL. I had most of the plastics off those few days for a good detail on the underside... Mud goes everywhere..


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks like it was a fun ride 650Brute


----------



## hoover

BadBadBrute said:


> Hey Hover...nice Brutes in the pictures. Up here I am surrounded by Canned Hams!!


Thank ya sir, when i was looking at all these pics from our ride, i actually thought of your pics! Can-ams EVERYWHERE...down here in Brute country we bleed green


----------



## 650Brute

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Looks like it was a fun ride 650Brute


Ohh, It was a BLAST:rockn: Thanks!


----------



## BleednGreen68

I heard that tire shine works good when you coat EVERYTHING. Mud dont stick to it. A friend of mine used it everytime we went to mud runs. Seems to work great.


----------



## RIVER RAT

steeler said:


> Rub-a-dub-dub 31's in tha tub!!!!!! Thanks River Rat


Sure Thing Buddy Thank You ! :test:


----------



## steeler

pullin kids on a hay ride with the 31's


----------



## BadBadBrute

steeler said:


> pullin kids on a hay ride with the 31's


I not sure who is havin' more fun, You or the Kids !!! :thinking:


----------



## steeler

I know who, but i'll never admit it...lol 
the brute worked its a$$ off that day. That was a 14' tandum trailer with 30-40 kids and 3-4 teachers at a time. I would take em about a 1/4 mile circle and then reload and do it all over again. And i still have stock clutch springs!!!! Still getting used to all the noise from those snorks..... I love em though


----------



## hoover




----------



## hoover




----------



## Y2DJ

BadBadBrute said:


> Hey Hover...nice Brutes in the pictures. Up here I am surrounded by Canned Hams!!


 
Now Now Now. Not everyone here in Lloyd rides a Canned Ham. There are a few good riders here too.

Now as for being a Bruins fan, you might very well be alone there my friend. :rockn:


----------



## BadBadBrute

Y2DJ said:


> Now Now Now. Not everyone here in Lloyd rides a Canned Ham. There are a few good riders here too.
> 
> Now as for being a Bruins fan, you might very well be alone there my friend. :rockn:


 
It seems everyone I ride with have gaylanders!! Great guys, just bad judgement. After the last rally, two of them said their next bike will probably be a BRUTE FORCE. Go figure. :thinking:

And the BRUINS ROCK :rockn:!! I cheer for them through thick and thin. They will prevail.


----------



## daj012jeep

couple of my junk 30's, 312's, 2 inch, hmf, snorks, clutch kit and stuff


----------



## swampthing

these pics were before most of the mods n i aint got her back yet fer new pics


----------



## hoover

looks bueno


----------



## poolege

Still need to move the radiator and the wheel center caps aren't on in these but these are the only pics I have right now. Wish I could get the rears to tuck some more, getting tired of my back getting covered in mud but oh well. :rockn:

George


----------



## 650Brute

I like that Black/Red Brute Combo!! Nice Wheeler:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

poolege said:


> Still need to move the radiator and the wheel center caps aren't on in these but these are the only pics I have right now. Wish I could get the rears to tuck some more, getting tired of my back getting covered in mud but oh well. :rockn:
> 
> George




If you throw a 2" lift on there, the rear wheels will move in about an inch or so


----------



## movingman

Here are some mods I have done this past week snorkel, temp gauge, fan switch, and repair work on the fendrs. I also put Maroon Primary/ Almond secondary in. Thanks for all the information on this site. Now I just need to go out and get her muddy!!!




























I couldn't get this image to resize sorry.


----------



## 650Brute

looks good:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

movingman said:


> Here are some mods I have done this past week snorkel, temp gauge, fan switch, and repair work on the fendrs. I also put Maroon Primary/ Almond secondary in. Thanks for all the information on this site. Now I just need to go out and get her muddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get this image to resize sorry.


Nice stich work!


----------



## movingman

Thanks, yeah thats just one of the fenders. There are stitches on three of the four corners. i think it might be time to buy some spacers, or pay better attention going around corners.


----------



## KMKjr

movingman said:


> Thanks, yeah thats just one of the fenders. There are stitches on three of the four corners. i think it might be time to buy some spacers, or pay better attention going around corners.


Fender flares are a good option!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

My kiddo working out the Prairie 360 at the river in Crosby


----------



## bruteforce504

nice :rockn:


----------



## Heath070707

Here is a few of my two Brutes


----------



## steeler

dude, is that an old plastic bed liner? thats a good idea.....awesome!!!


----------



## steeler

_Yo_ quiero brute force


----------



## swampthing

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: LOL! That's funny as hell.


----------



## bruteforce504

Haha that's awesome


----------



## bigL

New play toy !!!


----------



## bruteforce504

nice. i like that black/lime green combo. looking good:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

bigL said:


> New play toy !!!


dude... I had to go look in my shed to make sure mine was still there.. LOL... :nutkick:


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

It has been a while since I posted in here so here we go...


----------



## BleednGreen68

My 04 VForce. Its got a vtwin so somewhat like a brute haha. Had dual full HMF sport exhaust, K&N, DG Fat Series front, rear bumpers, nerfs. ITP Baja rims, teather kill switch, custom graphics I did myself. 








Wish I still had it. Held its own in mudruns. I had 25" ITP 589's on the rear. Yea i ran it in mud runs and did awesome. Would ride wheelies through it. Of course that was before I had the Brute. 








My brute after I put my ITP wheels on it. Of course now they dont look that good anymore. My atv used to be all red. I changed it to black and green. I still got some green front fenders for it. 








My bro and I smashin a car. It would crawl up the front of the car. I got vid of me goin up the front and off the rear of the car.


----------



## garrett t

this is my 360. 1st bike, i bought it new in 06. done alot of mods, lifts, springs, exhaust, jetted, ect ect, right down to rox risers this quad thing really is a sickness.lol.


----------



## garrett t

then i came across a deal on an 05 bf750 with only 700 kms. it needed some love tho so here it was after i stripped it and as it is now. waiting on a arm protectors, racks and bumper back from powdercoating, and clutch gear. runnin a full muzzy, dyno jetted, K&N and a dynatek. i'm loving it so far


----------



## drtj

looks good!! Don't forget to snork it.


----------



## garrett t

wasn't goin to don't do any water running. mostly mud and it don't usually go much above the tires. think i'll be ok?


----------



## 650Brute

garrett t said:


> wasn't goin to don't do any water running. mostly mud and it don't usually go much above the tires. think i'll be ok?


Cheap Insurance. I've seen throttle bodies full of water in h2o and mud that comes halfway up the tires..... Splashin will get ya too.

Nice Brute, and Welcome to MIMB


----------



## garrett t

this is the kinda area i ride. the trails get pretty hairy in places. but thats the fun of it i will look into the snorks. think i'd get away with doin some kind of hidden thing just for the intake. i hear triangle atv make a stealth kit, anyone try this?


----------



## 650Brute

I saw somethin like that for a Brute once,.... Google Brute Ninja snorks or somethin like that....

But, don't be worried, Go on and punch em' thru the center of that Brute. They look weird without em:rockn:


----------



## bigL

I have to say that the 2 bikes look alike , mine is a long time comming when i got it it was in bad shape or you could say it was D.O.A with a lot of money and time shes running again.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bikes guys.


----------



## bigL

:beerchug: i have to say they look alike. 








[/quote]


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin kawi's!! :rockn:

No one here buys snorkel kits... you will be an outcast if you buy one.. seriously though... build it!! no matter what design you choose, build it yourself! :rockn:


----------



## bigL

Im new to the site and i love it if you wont to know anything its on here and the best thing it all brutes


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome bigL.


----------



## brutemike

*06 650i*

Just got the new plastic on it and three inch snorkel.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

'


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice Shanty.


----------



## Rack High

High and dry...at least today!


----------



## linkage

got the MSA diesels put on finally. poor quality pics will get better on the ride tomorrow


----------



## steeler

WOW!!!!
AWESOME!!! hows that gear swap workin out?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

like the wheels linkage nice bike


----------



## 650Brute

One Bad azz Brute


----------



## Eight

Nice bike linkage, I think you have my dream brute.lol


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good linkage!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Figured I would post here too ,still not complete but closer now than ever


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! can't wait to see it @ labor day.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I hope it finished by then .... If not I will be riding a 2010 Brute


----------



## cdusthockey

Heres My wheeler. Too bad i havent been able to ride it for 4 months


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike the cdusthockey


----------



## bayou_boy_22

hondarecoveryman said:


> I hope it finished by then .... If not I will be riding a 2010 Brute


nice. you going to treat yourself to a new one.


----------



## cdusthockey

Bayou Boy - you got any suggestions for springs for my setup? Im just looking to get back some of the power i had stock. not too concerned about top speed, just a bit more belt grip and power down low.

thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22

maroon primary and almond secondary should do you right.


----------



## garrett t

here she is. all done. totally restored. guess its time to abuse it.lol.


----------



## joemel

link thats a nice lookin brute


----------



## Medic_Up




----------



## phreebsd

Nice kawi's fellas!


----------



## Coolwizard

Here's mine. The camo is brand new.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

man i love looking at brutes.


----------



## Polaris425

all of them look great! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

bayou_boy_22 said:


> man i love looking at brutes.


me too, I'm a Bruteaholic


----------



## Beachcruiser

Few pics from a weekend out at Hidden Falls in Marble Falls, Texas


----------



## steeler

that looks like an awesome place to ride!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

steeler said:


> that looks like an awesome place to ride!!



It's a blast to ride there. Haven't been too many atv parks but this one has been the best by far.


----------



## Polaris425

That does look like a cool place to ride! great pics! :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet! Where that at. I want a teryx soo bad!


----------



## linkage

successfully Helping a stuck jeep out :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

It's 7 miles east of Marble Falls, Texas. Places is called Hidden Falls Adventure Park, check them out on the web. Pretty cool place


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice rides guys.


----------



## badazzbrute

Here's mine. 










The 45's on the end of my snorkels are not permanent, they get stuck in there in case it rains. My snorkels end with the 90's


----------



## steeler

Beachcruise

i went to pedernales falls state park and spent the day hiking around. its really neat to see what the water does to the rocks out there. its about 30 miles south of marble falls. not use to seeing that kind of landscape. down here in lake charles all we have is mud flats, marsh, and swamp!


----------



## Beachcruiser

steeler said:


> Beachcruise
> 
> i went to pedernales falls state park and spent the day hiking around. its really neat to see what the water does to the rocks out there. its about 30 miles south of marble falls. not use to seeing that kind of landscape. down here in lake charles all we have is mud flats, marsh, and swamp!


Ive never been to the Pedernales State Park but I do remember driving through the town of Pedernales. Rocks are kind of foreign to me because coming from the coast all we have is mud, sand, sand and a little more sand. lol. After riding on the rocky terrain I'm totally hooked. Sand and mud is fun but it requires a lot of cleaning afterwords. Rocks and creek beds are amazing and it actually requires some riding skills to maneuver. Plus the view from the hilltops are awesome as well. I would definitely recommended giving it a try.


----------



## steeler

i bet the brute power came in handy crawling around those rocks. im going to try to go there one day. i dont know about outlaws on the rocks though.


----------



## bigblackbf

*my new brute all cleaned up and ready for some damage*

my new brute 31 inch laws skinys all the way arund ss112 mtx speaker system snorkel hl super duty clutch red secondary gold primary pen-lock 2 inch extreme lift :rockn:


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

the latest of my 08 brute 650 SRA


----------



## Beachcruiser

steeler said:


> i bet the brute power came in handy crawling around those rocks. im going to try to go there one day. i dont know about outlaws on the rocks though.


Yes sir the V-twin POWAAA came in handy ha. Not sure how the laws would do. I did happen to see a 08 750 running 28 or 30 (too far to tell) backs and seems like he went through the tough rocks fairly easy.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## throttlejock27

got my new tires on today, 26" zillas. also mounted a tool box on the back for tools and everything else.


----------



## Coolwizard

I replaced the stockers on the camo, so I thought I'd post a couple pics.


----------



## throttlejock27

riding this last spring at my buddys place


----------



## 650Brute

Thats alota SNOW for Spring......


----------



## throttlejock27

thats minnesota for ya!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Here is how mine sits right now. Yesterday I got stuck 5 minutes into the ride and clogged the radiator. We spent a while trying to splash clean it but it didnt work very well. The upside is now I have the wife convinced I need more tire, snorkels, and the radiator moved.


----------



## throttlejock27

looks very nice. i like the color combo


----------



## duramaxlover

nice brutes guys


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brute! Welcome to MIMB!!

Kudo's on getting the Wife to go along with your intended plans.


----------



## BamaBrute

This is it all cleaned up. I got radiator kit on its way hopefully i'll have it on soon!


----------



## BlackBeast




----------



## mustang438

heres mine


----------



## DjScrimm

Very nice bike man. What lift you running?


----------



## bruteforce504

nice bike. man that bike is huge:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin brutes! :rockn:


----------



## garrett t

heres a little clip of my first real ride on my restored 05 BF 750. this thing ia addictive!


----------



## bruteforce504

that last picture :34:


----------



## mustang438

DjScrimm said:


> Very nice bike man. What lift you running?


Thanks its a 6in gor.


----------



## mustang438

bruteforce504 said:


> nice bike. man that bike is huge:rockn:


thanks it fun to ride till it breaks


----------



## Polaris425

wow........... yeah the cat looks like it didn want to swim..


----------



## Col_Sanders

throttlejock27 said:


> looks very nice. i like the color combo


Thanks! I wasnt too happy with the maroon (it was the last 09 they had) but when I put the black wheels on it and pulled off the stickers I fell in love. Plus you dont really see many maroons riding around.


----------



## THACKER

hers my 05 after i instaled lift and mimb snorkels and 28x12.5 laws


----------



## badazzbrute

All very nice looking bikes, but then again, I am prejudice. I love my brute and hope much bruteness on everyone in the world... LOL


----------



## fstang24

*my brute*

some new wheels, **** i luv my brute.


----------



## duramaxlover

Thacker them laws are WIDE


----------



## THACKER

Ya all 4 corners are 12.5 wide didnt kno at first howd they look but they aint to bad


----------



## THACKER

This is from memorial day broke a cv joint,


----------



## bruteforce504

with 12.5 wide tires in the front you probably gonna break alot of stuff lol


----------



## THACKER

Yup thats why i work tho lol, i picked all 4 of them tires up for 150 dollars couldnt pass them up prob going with silver backs nxt,


----------



## Mudforce

fstang24 said:


> some new wheels, **** i luv my brute.


Yup gotta love the V-twin!! Nice rims too !!


----------



## fstang24

yeah mudforce i love it, i forget how much power the vtwin has, i swaped rides with my bro the other day, he has a kingquad 400, and the power does not compare to the brute, couldnt get my bro of my brute force, his first expression was darn this thing has alot of torque, its funny cause i have an audio tube on the quad and he turned it off, i asked him to pump the volume on the tunes, he said "no way man, i love the sound of the vtwin".....:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

THACKER said:


> hers my 05 after i instaled lift and mimb snorkels and 28x12.5 laws


 That thing looks like bigfoot !! :rockn: I love it


----------



## Col_Sanders

New 30s:




























Need a lift!


----------



## phreebsd

fine looking brutes, fellas.


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## bayou_boy_22

tonka that thing looks nice as always. why the back rest though you know that lulu dont ride with you.


----------



## lilbigtonka

you know them rides when you stop and watch others try dumb stuff, knowing they cant make it well it just makes me prop my legs up on handlebars and play my jams and last but not least makes the beverage go down easier


----------



## bayou_boy_22

LOL roger that.


----------



## THACKER

Thanks hondarecoveryman


----------



## monsterbrute750

lilbigtonka said:


> you know them rides when you stop and watch others try dumb stuff, knowing they cant make it well it just makes me prop my legs up on handlebars and play my jams and last but not least makes the beverage go down easier


Exactly why I'm gonna get one!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin brutes!


----------



## garrett t

the old 360 is up for sale


----------



## garrett t

this was todays ride. put her thru her paces. and not sure about the last pic. some fellas just get really into it! lol


----------



## wildky

may 31at ride northern kentucky


----------



## swampthing

garrett t said:


> this was todays ride. put her thru her paces. and not sure about the last pic. some fellas just get really into it! lol


 That last pic is too funny, nice Brute pics too:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

nice prairie 360, garrett


----------



## Guest

Gave the Brute a Bath. Aux. switch quit working properly :rant:..figures. Guess the Bad Lands in IN was just too much on it. The dirty pic of the brute was taken at the Bad Lands after 4 hours of riding on the first day. I ran it through the creek and got some of the big stuff and lower stuff off.


----------



## garrett t

thanks phree, put her up for sale friday, not even a call yet:S not lookin good.


----------



## garrett t

opps, checkin the wrong email. eight responses. whats everyone think a fair price is? she's 06 KVF 360, still 2 yrs warrenty, bought the extended, TONS of extras(lifts, go fast and make loud mods.lol) and 1400 kms.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Love the 360's guys! Im seein more and more modded 360's! Freakin awesome. Maybe I should get the gf one? hehe


----------



## phreebsd

i love the 360's too. they are a reliable bike with good low end power.

I'd try to get $3000 for it.


----------



## mudrider28

A few with my old 26's and my old 28's


----------



## Fireman2214

Just installed new SS108 Black rims!!!


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good fella's!


----------



## Eight

Nice bikes!:bigok:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

troy, glad to finaly see you on a real forum!!!!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

here is a few new pics of my brute


----------



## mudrider28

Yea John. I've been registered for a while, just never went on till the other day. Bike looks good to John. I should have some updated pics with my 30's soon.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

BOUT TIME!!!!! i wana see that monster!!!!

also here is so more pics


----------



## garrett t

i'd like to see some pics of the hmf full system, how do you like it?


----------



## phreebsd

i need access to water like that.


----------



## monsterbrute750




----------



## bayou_boy_22

phreebsd said:


> i need access to water like that.


You do!!!!! Your Pool. LOL. 

It must be nice to walk out the back door and get into some water like that.


----------



## 650Brute

bayou_boy_22 said:


> You do!!!!! Your Pool. LOL.



:rockn: Dare ya Phree.......


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Triple dog dare ya.:haha:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

garret t, ill try to get some pics it aint tnothin special.... but i like it...

preebs, ya thats an old gravel pit that was turned into a pond and i live like 3 or 4 miles from it and its fun... like if im bored and wana go deep i go here and it dont drop off very fast and it only 14 feet deep in the middle oh and its my freinds grandpas


----------



## phreebsd

shoot i've already argued with the wife about it more times than i care to again. 
not to mention, theres a brand new liner in it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

just got to tell her that she will not get muddy when she rides in there with you. if she falls off she can just swim around. LOL.


----------



## Mudforce

here is some action shots


----------



## mudrider28

Looks good Mudforce.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics.


----------



## linkage

bike had 10 hrs and them are 30's on a stock bike.. this pic was before the bumper came the rest of the way off ...









and lilbigtonka finally gettin that bike dirty lol :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

haha... nice


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that looks like some nasty stuff there.


----------



## lilbigtonka

thick enough that i couldnt even rotate a tire. overall good day and very good palce to ride, funny thing is the guy cough cough linkage with a 6in rilla lift didnt even try that hole hahaha and for cracks and giggles im gonna throw offroadin89 under the bus to lol here is his bike. sad thing is where that jeep is in the pic a recon could have made it with stock tires


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:haha:


----------



## 650Brute

:haha:
:rockn:


----------



## mudrider28

My new 30's.


----------



## mudrider28

A few action pics.


----------



## jctgumby

How ya likin' the Mudzillas...One of the best looking tires on the market for sure


----------



## shrek64

hey man im form fort deposit where to you go riding up there.


----------



## garrett t

a few of the weekend. got a good vid i'll put up later.


----------



## mudrider28

jctgumpy, i love them, i think that they paddle just as good as a Law or Back in water, and some types of mud. A law or back will out perform a MZ in some types of mud, but not all, i find that MZ's pull hard in thick clay mud. I also NEED to have a tire that is good in the sand, and these are WAY better than a Law or Back in the sand. Only thing i dont like my MZ's for is in reverse, they suck. Even on hard pack gravel roads they spin and bounce around in reverse.


----------



## mudrider28

I got some videos that should be done uploading in about 30 mins, so I'll put 'em up then. Never mind, videos uploading now are of a MudPro. Here's a link to my Youtube with videos of when i had my 26's and my 28's. http://www.youtube.com/user/tR0Y7


----------



## linkage

lilbigtonka said:


> thick enough that i couldnt even rotate a tire. overall good day and very good palce to ride, funny thing is the guy cough cough linkage with a 6in rilla lift didnt even try that hole hahaha and for cracks and giggles im gonna throw offroadin89 under the bus to lol here is his bike. sad thing is where that jeep is in the pic a recon could have made it with stock tires


haha, that rilla lifted one went across between mat and that jeep, I didnt want to make you guys feel to bad going through the same hole... but wheres the pics of that recon going across a hole nobody else tried?


----------



## shankthis brute

Here's mine!!


----------



## 650Brute

shankthis brute said:


> Here's mine!!



Nice lil" action Shot! Welcome to MIMB:rockn:


----------



## mudrider28

Welcome to MIMB shankthis brute. looks like a nice bike.


----------



## Polaris425

shankthis brute said:


> Here's mine!!


welcome!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## 03maxpower

Anyone know how to upload pics from my iPhone


----------



## drtj

get u a photobucket acct. upload it to there & paste it here


----------



## skid

hey garret t where's the pics taken at?


----------



## garrett t

i'm in newfoundland, canada. thats a little swimming hole we were cleaning them in. lol.


----------



## 650Brute

In its Muddy Form:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## bigblackrancher

650Brute said:


> In its Muddy Form:rockn:


 Is that at copperhead? nice pic by the way


----------



## 650Brute

bigblackrancher said:


> Is that at copperhead? nice pic by the way


Yes, it is. Thanks, I devoted the better part of a day to the Ponds, and the pit in the back.:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Me and Red showin out :rockn: Thats my 400 standing up to for those of you who say the little Prairies are turds:nutkick:Also a few pics of Reds Brute


----------



## swampthing

nice Kawi's boys, that prairie is a serious little machine :rockn:. (650Brute) that is by far my favorite custom paint job on any machine .


----------



## 650Brute

swampthing said:


> :rockn:. (650Brute) that is by far my favorite custom paint job on any machine .


Thank you, Sir. I worked hard on that.


----------



## shankthis brute

thanks guys, heres another pic all cleaned up


----------



## shankthis brute

:rockn:


----------



## Y2DJ

garrett t said:


> i'm in newfoundland, canada. thats a little swimming hole we were cleaning them in. lol.


 
Hey Garrett where in NL are you? I am from there originally myself. Living in Alberta now. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

my new moded marine cooler


----------



## KMKjr

Y2DJ said:


> Hey Garrett where in NL are you? I am from there originally myself. Living in Alberta now. Nice pics by the way.


Imagine that.....a Newfie in Alberta....how rare!


----------



## Mr Mayor

My turn...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike there.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

That little guy is ready to ride :bigok:


----------



## Mr Mayor

He sure is. (whispering this) I backed the throttle screw in on my old Kodiak450, and he buzzed around my yard for about an hour.... my lawn mower is faster). But he got off and proudly proclaimed(he was 5??) "Dad, its way too slow now, it's more fun when you do it"

:rockn:

MM


----------



## DLB

Updates: 28" Zillas


----------



## duramaxlover

im hoping to be able to post some pics in here some time im wanting a maroon brute


----------



## bruterider27

Love the cooler team way to deep


----------



## monsterbrute750

My nephew on his Prarie 360 4x4 that his really cool uncle cosigned for......


----------



## phreebsd

cool 360 ^^



here's mine


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

bruterider27 said:


> Love the cooler team way to deep


 thanks cooler are hard to get paint to stick!


----------



## monsterbrute750

That ain't no lie.......Here's mine.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

ic that we have the same marine cooler


----------



## countryboy61283

heres mine shined up with son of a gun


----------



## countryboy61283




----------



## Coolwizard

Real Shiny...looks good! Now go get it muddy!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> cool 360 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine


 I want a set of the white 360 plastics for my 400


----------



## Fifty-Three

I think its only fitting to post picks of my brute as my 2nd post....

here is some eye candy





































heres the only mud hole we could find on an extremely dry day, so needless to say i made it almost impassable by the time i rutted it out for about an hour
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1498504021187&subj=33013768


----------



## lilman5047




----------



## walker

sweet brutes guys. here's mine


----------



## phreebsd

walker i think i like your rims better than mine.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## hondarecoveryman

You need some of those Bull balls to hang on the back :haha:


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> walker i think i like your rims better than mine.


i want to get some of the msa diesel rims when i get my new tires


----------



## AK650i

A few pics from this weekend...


----------



## Polaris425

great pics!


----------



## walker

Sweet pick's brute 651 where was that ???


----------



## AK650i

Thanks fellas, its up in Sutton Alaska, went camping over the long weekend with family and friends. Had a blast even though I sunk my 750 day two of the trip. Got her running again at camp but have trash in the carbs so to the trailer she went. Still have a couple of oil changes to do once I get the carbs tore down and cleaned up. But even that rain cloud did not dampen the fun of the weekend...:usa2:


----------



## phreebsd

^ welcome to the club.


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> ^ welcome to the club.



Tic, Tic, Tic?


----------



## walker

650Brute said:


> Tic, Tic, Tic?


 
clank, clank , clank :aargh4:

seen a guy with 11 hrs on his 2010 brute join the club this past weekend


----------



## phreebsd

mine is still kickin. i plan to let it die at Rocks i think. im bringing both bikes so i got a backup to ride.


----------



## Iceman83

*New shoes for the brute*

I hope this works I have been tryn to find out how to post a pic


----------



## Polaris425

it worked! great pic! If you have questions about how to do something, visit the "forum help" section, lots of good info there on posting pics and videos etc...


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum, Iceman83! 
How do you like those mudzillas?


----------



## Iceman83

I had set before on a 500 honda and loved them......I was looking to buy some 29.5-30's but $450 for the tires and rims with less than 3 hrs on them was hard to pass up!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

trying to figure out how to work photobucket. but if this works this is my 08 SRA as of 7/5/10


----------



## Polaris425

it worked & looks good!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

thanks!


----------



## walker

lookin good. kawa kid


----------



## gpinjason

Nice! I wish mine was team green... :nutkick: should have worked harder to talk my wife into the team green 750 that was right next to mine when I bought it.... :34:


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

thanks walker, and Gpin i wanna paint my racks either team green. or orange and do a couple other things on it orange.


----------



## phreebsd

good looking bike, Kawasaki Kid!

here's more of mine.


----------



## walker

wish i had the patience to clean mine that good steve


----------



## lilbigtonka

when you drive it twice a year you can find time to clean that good....


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha:


----------



## walker

lilbigtonka said:


> when you drive it twice a year you can find time to clean that good....


 
hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## bruterider27

I wish I had the money to buy that lift


----------



## phreebsd

yeah.. i admit ive not rode a lot this year. 
but that's gonna change! 


there's some dirt on it


----------



## lilbigtonka

man o man that looks like some good hunting land right there.


----------



## phreebsd

they hunt on it. 
you'll see deer stands and shacks in a couple places all over the property.


----------



## fstang24

*few pics of my previous atvs*

polaris trialblazer, 330 and Polaris Sportsman500


----------



## gpinjason

fstang24 said:


> polaris trialblazer, 330 and Polaris Sportsman500


I think you're in the wrong thread bro.. :thinking:

but nice bikes anyway!


----------



## fstang24

@ gpjason, just showing off my first two atvs before i bought my beast so u guys can see how far i have come..........


----------



## monsterbrute750

It's okay....we all have skeletons in the closet we're not proud of...LOL!!!
Glad to see you finally got a Brute....:bigok:


----------



## walker

monsterbrute750 said:


> It's okay....we all have skeletons in the closet we're not proud of...LOL!!!
> Glad to see you finally got a Brute....:bigok:


yea we do ... good lookin brute cuz


----------



## gpinjason

I had a 250 trail boss 2wd a while back! That was a fun little bike!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

fstang24 said:


> @ gpjason, just showing off my first two atvs before i bought my beast so u guys can see how far i have come..........


 Thats a good lookin brute :rockn:


----------



## tx3kgtman

Newly Brute Owner and lovin it as you see what it replaced.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nice grille :rockn:


----------



## fstang24

thats a awesome looking brute tx3kgtman :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

thats a big step up! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Nice:rockn:


----------



## CTD06

This is the only picture I have right now of my 07. That's my brother, and his girlfriend is taking the picture. It's not very deep there but i'm just glad that's the only place he went.....it gets a whole lot deeper on over. I'll try to get some better pictures of it later on


----------



## Debo Brute

here's one from a recent trip that shows some of the new add-ons


----------



## Debo Brute

one more


----------



## CTD06

some very very nice machines on here.....makes me jealous of you guys


----------



## Y2DJ

KMKjr said:


> Imagine that.....a Newfie in Alberta....how rare!


 
I know. Tell me about it. For some reason I don't think I am the only one though.


----------



## shootforce750

brand new









3 days later


















little bit of beer and excitement because of the new tank (thank you rain)


















buddy mike









water wheelie gone bad little to much beer i think lol


----------



## tx3kgtman

hondarecoveryman said:


> Nice grille :rockn:





fstang24 said:


> thats a awesome looking brute tx3kgtman :rockn:





650Brute said:


> Nice:rockn:


Thanks for the comments :biggthumpup:




Polaris425 said:


> thats a big step up! :rockn:


Yeh major step up. I used to love my 300 but now after riding the brute and getting on the honda im like wow this sucks.


----------



## filthyredneck

Heres a couple of mine...rad is relocated now (the dirty pic)


----------



## phreebsd

best bikes on the net are on this site!


----------



## Coolwizard

So far I've liked every Brute that I have ever seen. I never get tired of looking at them.
:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> best bikes on the net are on this site!


i agree steve.... and justin my phone didnt ring ..lmao


----------



## monsterbrute750

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Heres a couple of mine...rad is relocated now (the dirty pic)


Did ya take that pic when ya got home Sat?? That looks like some good 'ole Greens Bayou mud!! LOL!!! It was a fun ride,maybe next time meangreen360 won't brake an axle.....:thinking:


----------



## monsterbrute750

A couple of mine...after upgrades.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

phreebsd said:


> best bikes on the net are on this site!


 
agreed!!!!


----------



## fstang24

Yeah guys this brutes are addicting, i swear at least once a day i pop my head in the garage to take a look at the beast..........lol


----------



## AK650i

fstang24 said:


> Yeah guys this brutes are addicting, i swear at least once a day i pop my head in the garage to take a look at the beast..........lol


You do that to? How often do you sit on it just to make sure nothing has changed? Or is that just me?


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> i agree steve.... and justin my phone didnt ring ..lmao


Did I say I was gonna call you man? If I did I mustve forgot...my bad lol.

monsterbrute- yep that there is some greens bayou mud from saturday, and yeah maybe we can keep meangreen360 in one piece next time, but then again if we can talk walker into coming down to crosby one weekend then I think that lime green brutes gonna have an even harder time...lmao he couldnt keep up with the big blue one, if the big black one comes he might make up another excuse and leave it at the truck (inside joke lol):haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

fstang24 said:


> Yeah guys this brutes are addicting, i swear at least once a day i pop my head in the garage to take a look at the beast..........lol


I dont have a shed yet (its in the works though) so I just constantly peek out the window...mines usually chained on the trailer waitin for the next ride:bigok:


----------



## fstang24

AK650i IM THE SAME WAY, IM ALWAYS TRYING TO FIND AN EXCUSE TO GO THE GARGARE AND JACK WITH IT, EVEN IF ITS JUST TO DUST IT OFF, IF I COULD FIT INSIDE THE HOUSE I WOULD KEEP IT IN ONE OF MY SPARE BEDROOMS.......LMAO:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Did I say I was gonna call you man? If I did I mustve forgot...my bad lol.
> 
> monsterbrute- yep that there is some greens bayou mud from saturday, and yeah maybe we can keep meangreen360 in one piece next time, but then again if we can talk walker into coming down to crosby one weekend then I think that lime green brutes gonna have an even harder time...lmao he couldnt keep up with the big blue one, if the big black one comes he might make up another excuse and leave it at the truck (inside joke lol):haha:


You're just gonna make meangreen360 go buy his lift sooner..LOL!!!
Meangreen360 is trying to get a MIMB ride together at Crosby...so Walker pack your bags.....:rockn:


----------



## Debo Brute

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Did I say I was gonna call you man? If I did I mustve forgot...my bad lol.
> 
> monsterbrute- yep that there is some greens bayou mud from saturday, and yeah maybe we can keep meangreen360 in one piece next time, but then again if we can talk walker into coming down to crosby one weekend then I think that lime green brutes gonna have an even harder time...lmao he couldnt keep up with the big blue one, if the big black one comes he might make up another excuse and leave it at the truck (inside joke lol):haha:


I grew up riding on Greens Bayou. I haven't been there in a couple of years. I guess yall are talking about John Ralston and Garrett rd?


----------



## Polaris425

*OK, ok.... this is the kawi picture thread........... Let's get back to pictures....

:rockn: *


----------



## DRZfour00




----------



## lilbigtonka

i just installed shocks and springs and a 2in lift on my buddy's bike and yes the gas tank shroud is ruined from laws with stock tires and he just recently broke the floorboard which we are in the process of fixing lol

before 










after


----------



## Mr Mayor

Just had to add these pics cuz they're cool.. 

1) My old Kodiak buried. 27" Mudlite XL, 4" lift.. (I WAS lookin for my Brute pic, of the same mud hole.. can't find.)
EDIT: Forgot to mention we found frikkin COW's UP on the hillside AFTER I got stuck...... I repeat..."UP"... and we were "down"..need I say more?????
2) Riding buddy Vinny.. great pic, going to make it my banner someday on my website..
3) Great friend "WAZU", some of you may recognize this pic from DIRTWHEELS magazine maybe a year ago or so...

If I find my Brute buried, it'll go up too...

MM


----------



## jctgumby

DRZfour00 I love the fifth pic...Very cool


----------



## walker

sweet pic's guy's ...


----------



## phreebsd

lilbigtonka said:


> i just installed shocks and springs and a 2in lift on my buddy's bike and yes the gas tank shroud is ruined from laws with stock tires and he just recently broke the floorboard which we are in the process of fixing lol
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


you should get fairy brute to sign up


----------



## wolf_36

This is a great site . Been looking over the site for a few days and have found it very useful gonna go broke modding mine .


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahaha he has to get a new computer first his got hit by lightning or something


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome Wolf_36

nice bikes.


----------



## Polaris425

DRZ Those are Awesome! 


Mr Mayor I love the action shot on the brute!


----------



## Mr Mayor

Thanks Polaris 425... 5 seconds before he was rack deep in sheet! Shot taken at LOST TRAILS ATV PARK, in POCONO's..PA (20 minutes from DEL WATER GAP).

MM


----------



## 650Brute




----------



## 03maxpower

finally figured out how to get my pics on here


----------



## bruteforce504

nice looking brutes fellas. love the action shots also :bigok:


----------



## DRZfour00

Polaris425 said:


> DRZ Those are Awesome!
> 
> 
> Mr Mayor I love the action shot on the brute!


Thanks alot! I've sunk my old King at Lost trails, Mr Mayor! Not fun.


----------



## fstang24

hot and dusty trail ride in crosby, tx...


----------



## Mudforce

One from yesterday not the dirtiest I have been but still fun.


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## 03maxpower

fstang24 said:


> hot and dusty trail ride in crosby, tx...


how wide are those tires front and back they look great:rockn:


----------



## fstang24

@03maxpower, there 26" mudlites xl, front - 26x10x12, rear - 26x12x12, i love them they grip awesome and give you more of a stable feeling.


----------



## 03maxpower

thanks man they look cool


----------



## T-Money

some pics of my ol broke force doin work


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## countryboy61283

mine buried up


----------



## swampthing

mmmmmmm peanut butter:haha: lucky guy!


----------



## countryboy61283

here is one after a long day of ridin and the other im letting her take a breather


----------



## countryboy61283

swampthing said:


> mmmmmmm peanut butter:haha: lucky guy!


 my gf smoked my belt in that hole, lol :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## bruteforce504

Nice phree. Thing looks like a REAL beast:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad

just 2 pics walking the dog in the neighborhood...


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Finally got some pictures to upload but they're crappy pics from my Crackberry! This is after I finally finished all the work! I'll never install new plastics again!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice looking brute! I always liked the team green


----------



## mudrider28

deucehatchbacks said:


> Finally got some pictures to upload but they're crappy pics from my Crackberry! This is after I finally finished all the work! I'll never install new plastics again!


How much GC do you have with the 2" lift and 30's? I have the same setup and am getting a little over 16".


----------



## deucehatchbacks

mudrider28 said:


> How much GC do you have with the 2" lift and 30's? I have the same setup and am getting a little over 16".


 
Not really sure, I haven't measured it but I will...I've oredered a set of HL springs hoping to get a little more out of it...I hope I have worked up a trade for a set of 32" Silverbacks and I've got to do something else to fit them...


----------



## slinginbrute




----------



## phreebsd

^ good looking brute. welcome to the forum, slinginbrute


----------



## swampthing

nice brute man and welcome to MIMB, that brute is in good hands if ya stick with these folks.


----------



## daj012jeep

before....









after


----------



## bruteforce504

looking good fellas.

daj012jeep, what size lift you put on that thing?


----------



## phreebsd

daj012jeep - awsome bike!


----------



## fstang24

installed powermadd handguards on the brute, a pita to install but looks pretty good once on..


----------



## swampthing

Well she's a little worn and still boggin from midrange on but here ya go. (sides r off cuz i'm still tinkerin)


----------



## fstang24

Another pic of the handguards


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> Another pic of the handguards


Looks pretty good!


----------



## fstang24

THANKS NMKAWIERIDER


----------



## Polaris425

Great lookin brutes & welcome to the new guys!


----------



## Mudforce

A new addition can you tell what!!


----------



## brute34

*2010*

just got the tires on rdc is on its way does not rub without the lift i cant wait to ride on them.


----------



## Medic_Up

Brute34 that's one sweet looking bike got the same thing just need your tires!! Nice!!


----------



## BigIzzy

how do ya like that HMF on your machine there mudforce?


----------



## daj012jeep

Brute504....thanks bud it a 6inch Ape lift

Phreebsd....preciate it bro. lot of work went into that thing....finished it in about 6 weeks!


----------



## Mudforce

BigIzzy said:


> how do ya like that HMF on your machine there mudforce?


So far I am really happy with it. I thought it would be a bit louder but the power gains are there!!


----------



## fstang24

new addition to the brute, moose bumper guard.


----------



## Mudforce

I really like the look of that bumper!!


----------



## fstang24

thanks mudforce, its very sturday makes the brute look more tuff, fell like i can go and run over anything that gets in my way now......lol:rockn:


----------



## Mudforce

They should call that a Honda pusher!! Get out of they way!!!!


----------



## fstang24

here are some additional pics of the brush guard, pretty cool how it wraps around the headlights


----------



## 03maxpower

fstang24 said:


> here are some additional pics of the brush guard, pretty cool how it wraps around the headlights


man your bike looks awesome :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> here are some additional pics of the brush guard, pretty cool how it wraps around the headlights


Awsome. How heavy would you say it is?


----------



## fstang24

thanks 03maxpower, at nmkawie rider, i wanna say about 10lbs


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

i havnt put any update pics on here for a little bit so here it is with the racked rad








and the shortened hmf


----------



## bshattuck87

Finally just ordered my ASR tie rods and I hope to order an almond primary and a belt this Friday!



















Brenton


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Laekcim

here's my brute


----------



## rindin

pics


----------



## walker

lookin good guys


----------



## 09Teryx

Just joined up so thought I'd start here!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome and nice rides guys.


----------



## islandlife

heres mine


----------



## filthyredneck

Here's an older one I just found of mine. At this point I hadnt installed my bumpers or my backrest...some other stuff missin too.


----------



## phreebsd

Good looking bike!


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanks


----------



## brute34

*2010 brute*

finally got the rdc lift on really like it alot and some super bright leds but havent cut the low beam so u cant really see them with the headlights on next thing i wana do is put a high cfm rated radiator fan and mount it up top on the rack.


----------



## brute34

here it is


----------



## brute34

another


----------



## filthyredneck

^Good lookin brute...I think you should use that pic in your avatar


----------



## brute34

last two


----------



## fstang24

sweet lookin brute, brute34!!!!:rockn:


----------



## brute34

thanks man u got a good lookin one urself


----------



## bruteforce504

nice looking brute man. i love that blue :rockn:


----------



## brute34

thanks man i like them backs u got on urs almost got some backs myself


----------



## bruteforce504

Thanks man


----------



## deadman inc

I have been working on this bike for months now. Had a new 6" lift. 14" ITP rims with 30" gorillas. I have replaced all the wheel bearings, ball joints, fuel pump, snorkled and alot more. It was in pieces when i got it. I took 2 bikes and made one. So far its a BEAST. Alot more MODS coming but this is a start.


----------



## Polaris425

dont forget to tie up your break lines on the front!! they wont last long hanging down like that!

looks really good :rockn:


----------



## fstang24

new addition to the brute, full muzzy exhaust, definitely feel the difference, alot stronger low end torque, i love it, and the sound its awesome.... thanks guys for helping me decide on choosing the muzzy and a big thanks to John from extreme sidexside for giving me a good deal on the exhaust, give him a shout if you need anything.


----------



## bigbadbrute750




----------



## bigbadbrute750




----------



## walker

looks good


----------



## phreebsd

great butes guys!


----------



## Beachcruiser

bigbadbrute750 said:


>


 
Looks great, I like the red/black color combo. Seeing all these brutes with Laws and Backs make me want to purchase a set for my brute. Only problem is that I ride mostly sand, rocks, hard packed trails and little bit of mud. They'd be overkill for sure......but Id still rock them. ha


----------



## Beachcruiser

Since I'm on this thread I might as well leave some pics of my ute. I went alittle camera happy with the new app I have on my phone.....reason for all the pics.

























































Uncle's Teryx

















Appologize for all the pics, at least I hope you guys enjoyed them.


----------



## bshattuck87

Sweet pics bud! Is the app for your iPhone? If so, what all does the app do/consist of?

Brenton


----------



## Beachcruiser

Yeah its for iPhone. App Is called Toy Camera. Basically it has 8-10 preset filters. Not sure what I paid for it (maybe $2) but it is well worth it. I think the pics come out great. I'm curious as too see how the iphone 4 pics come out using this app. Mine is the 3GS


----------



## Swamp Star

Last weekend at Blue Pond









My custom cup holder


----------



## Swamp Star




----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## Swamp Star

Thanks that was a super fun park. The holes were deep and rutted but with a little work they were'nt that bad. I will deffinatly be goin back.


----------



## phreebsd

testing


----------



## kawboy1

G'day guy's from down under....thought I would post a couple of short vid's, first one is a water crossing from last weekends ride. Nothing major but we dont get that much water on the trails down here....my buddy on the red 2010 650 sra was a bit nervous though!





 
Second one is not long after I picked up my 09 650 sra and did stock exhaust mod.


----------



## CTD06

Lol, "don't get me lunch wet"


Nice bike. Your exhaust sounds pretty good!


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to mimb, kawboy1!
we're glad to have some of you guys from "down unda"!
nice sounding brute. she idles like a precision built machine!


----------



## Roboquad

Welcome...Agro was the word he was looking for


----------



## walker

welcome down under brotha's .. nice brutes


----------



## Polaris425

Dude that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## bshattuck87

phreebsd said:


> testing


I'm SO jealous of your bike! :smileeek:


----------



## fstang24

phreebsd said:


> testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is the air and view from up there bud........lmao, sweet bike


----------



## monsterbrute750

kawboy1 said:


> G'day guy's from down under....thought I would post a couple of short vid's, first one is a water crossing from last weekends ride. Nothing major but we dont get that much water on the trails down here....my buddy on the red 2010 650 sra was a bit nervous though!
> 
> YouTube- Brutes can swim
> 
> Second one is not long after I picked up my 09 650 sra and did stock exhaust mod.
> 
> YouTube- Monster Brute Force 650


Welcome to MIMB and The Monster Army !!!!


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks guy's glad to be here. The exhaust on the bike in the vid with the water crossing is just an old Motoworks slip-on off my KFX450 I had in the shed so I modded it to fit the Brute until my HMF arrives from the states.

I know alot of people say a slip-on dont make any diff to power just makes it sound better but I have found different.....my buddy on the red 10 650 is all stock and so is my bike appart from the home made slip-on and we did several runs and every time I would pull a good quad length on him....so we swapped bikes to take away any rider error and he would pull almost 1.5 lengths on me (he is lighter)! So it does make a diff to power not just sound.


----------



## 650Brute

Sweet stuff, Took a bit to catch up!!


----------



## Coolwizard

My son on the '08


----------



## phreebsd

94blacksnk said:


> I'm SO jealous of your bike! :smileeek:


haha thanks. i like your green ammo cans. to me they look great.
i wanted to take a single box and make it a waterproof radio.


----------



## Swamp Star

That modded stock pipe sounds good. I might have to look into doin that on my Cat seein how its got the same motor as a SRA Brute.


----------



## MG_customs

Couple pics from riding last night sorry there not that good off my phone...


----------



## fstang24

another dusty trail ride out at crosby, manage to find some good tight trails out in the backwoods


----------



## kawboy1

Swamp Star said:


> That modded stock pipe sounds good. I might have to look into doin that on my Cat seein how its got the same motor as a SRA Brute.


Yeah I was suprised with the sound as well.

Heres a couple of photos of my buddy's 650 sra bogged while out ride'n with his kids.....he called me up to tow him out....said he was muck'n in 2wd and this was his second pass over this spot when he sunk her.

Put it in 4wd with locker....almost pulled out but not quite....some serious suction there.


----------



## fstang24

kawboy replacing those stock tires will help you out in the mud


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> kawboy replacing those stock tires will help you out in the mud


Yeah....have some Artrax CTX tires on their way from the States in the stock size though as I still love gett'n her sideways but wanted something stronger and more aggresive.

Kawasaki Kid has them on his 650 sra.


----------



## kawboy1

MG_customs said:


> Couple pics from riding last night sorry there not that good off my phone...


MG....you won't find a better camo look than that...lol :haha:


----------



## Polaris425

I would say, that is stuck! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

fstang24 said:


> kawboy replacing those stock tires will help you out in the mud


haha! how did you arrive at this conclusion!?!


----------



## fstang24

phreebsd said:


> haha! how did you arrive at this conclusion!?!


trial and error, lets just say i hit a few mud holes on stockers before, outcome wasnt soo great.....lol


----------



## bshattuck87

kawboy1 said:


> Yeah I was suprised with the sound as well.
> 
> Heres a couple of photos of my buddy's 650 sra bogged while out ride'n with his kids.....he called me up to tow him out....said he was muck'n in 2wd and this was his second pass over this spot when he sunk her.
> 
> Put it in 4wd with locker....almost pulled out but not quite....some serious suction there.


 
mmmmmm.... Peanut butter!

Brenton


----------



## Col_Sanders

I dont think Ive posted since the snorks were installed.


----------



## walker

lookin good la750i


----------



## lilbigtonka

La750i I love how that bike is blacked out in the front, my bro in law has same bike and color but has the maroon front bumper cover I love that black on that bike


----------



## cdog

here is by bundle of joy!!!!


----------



## walker

good lookin brute cdog .. now snorkle that beastly bundle of joy


----------



## 650Brute

walker said:


> good lookin brute cdog .. now snorkle that beastly bundle of joy


:agreed: Enjoy that BRUTE!!


----------



## redcar

Tons of great looking rides on here!! 

Here is my "stocker" LOL!


----------



## kawboy1

Now that you have found MIMB, stock for how long? LOL.


----------



## plow0

@ redcar

Nice cobra man!!
and nice brute..after about 30 minutes on this site you'll want to mod it all up! lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha thats honestly the first thing i noticed in that pic was the cobra. nice ride man, o i almost forgot dont let that brute bug bite you because once it does you notice the paychecks get lower and lower for grocerys lol. before to long you will be living off ramen noodles hahaahahha


----------



## NMKawierider

Here's on from a ride with a friend on 8/31.


----------



## filthyredneck

LA750i said:


> I dont think Ive posted since the snorks were installed.


Hey Look!....my old lift! Bike looks good bro, first good pic I've got to see of it.


----------



## blizzardrocker

I finally get to post my pic of my new brute. I put the tires and rims on the day I got it


----------



## Laekcim

heres my brute


----------



## kawboy1

A couple of nice Brutes guys.....I like the look of those swamp lites.


----------



## walker

my brute with my new thingy's 14x7 diesel's with 32x10x14 terminators i've been waiting on and some new tops for my snorkles that i haven't had time to paint and new highlifter high flow radiator


----------



## lilbigtonka

Wow walker I knew bout the radiator but the whole new shoes I didn't know nothing about lol so how you like them and how do they compare to the backs btw it looks sikkk


----------



## phreebsd

congrats on the radiator


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## BadBadBrute

Kinda ironic there is a cop car in the back ground!


----------



## islandlife

were the cops staking you out?


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: I never ever get tired of looking at Brutes.


----------



## D_Man09750




----------



## rapalapaul

My brute in Icefishing/hunting mode. 
















Put the blue parking li







ghts in today


----------



## mudrider28

After the snorkels, racked rad, and 2.5" durablue atv wheel spacers.


----------



## Polaris425

GREAT pics!


----------



## BMF750

My 07 that was stolen...








My new 05...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I like the new bike. That's not a bad looking old Chevy next door either!


----------



## Beachcruiser

redcar said:


> Tons of great looking rides on here!!
> 
> Here is my "stocker" LOL!


Post up some more pics of the terminator. What is she putting down? 03/04s are freakin sweet.....alot better than the shelby


----------



## JAE500

My Brute and My Foreman


----------



## Polaris425

cool! :rockn:


----------



## Laekcim




----------



## phreebsd

i like that bumper, laekcim


----------



## walker

good lookin team green's guys


----------



## fstang24

my bro is thinking of getting this brute 650, hopefully he joins the kawi team!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

I love a new brute. They smell great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

fstang24 said:


> my bro is thinking of getting this brute 650, hopefully he joins the kawi team!!!:rockn:


Purchase, purchase, purchase!

Ahhhhhh, a fresh Brute!

Tell him ta go for it!


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah I say get it......thats one sweet looking sra.


----------



## fstang24

yeah i fell in love with it as well, im trying to get him to cross over from the suzuki kingquad over to the brute...


----------



## filthyredneck

When I first got the 31s and Monkey Rad mount.... and the left overs from this past River Run trip


----------



## Laekcim

buy the brute, thats a good looking machine


----------



## islandlife

the stickiest, gooiest bottomless mud i've found yet! gotta love those mudlite's:34:
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/bringtheboom/049-Copy.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

That IS Nasty!!


----------



## 650Brute

Ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## islandlife

heres a couple more of the goo, and one after the preliminary cleaning.


----------



## kawboy1

Thats some serious goop right there!


----------



## monsterbrute750

I don't care what your running , that's some serious gumbo. I doubt any tire would make it through that...


----------



## bigbubba1989




----------



## lilbigtonka

dang you can fit all your luggage and more in your intake snork and still have room for your brute to breathe lol nice bike man btw does that stack behind the rad blow black smoke hahahaha


----------



## bigbubba1989

lilbigtonka said:


> dang you can fit all your luggage and more in your intake snork and still have room for your brute to breathe lol nice bike man btw does that stack behind the rad blow black smoke hahahaha


lol yea its a little big it was on there when i got it still runs a little rich too


----------



## Joe.USMC

Here is mine all cleaned up!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!

Bubba is that 4" pipe?????


----------



## bigbubba1989

Polaris425 said:


> nice!!
> 
> Bubba is that 4" pipe?????


pipe is 3" id couplers are 3.5" id yes very big :agreed:


----------



## Polaris425

3.5 ok.. I knew that thing up top looked bigger than a 3" haha.. You should be getting PLENTY of air! :rockn:


----------



## Joe.USMC

it is a rocky mount kit, the guy i bought it from had the dealer lift it, snorkel and clutch it, and HMF Swamp Series off the show room floor. I have the original bill of sale from the dealer where it was over $12,000 out the door. I bought it a year later for $5,800 with 600 miles on it. Only difference is that it had 28" Zillas and the Swamp series.


----------



## lilbigtonka

joe so do you have a swamp series or a utillity series pipe which one lol your sig says utility but ^^^^ you said swamp


----------



## cumnock




----------



## cumnock

This is my bike next to a buddys 6" grizzly


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## kawboy1

Nice ride!


----------



## Joe.USMC

lilbigtonka said:


> joe so do you have a swamp series or a utillity series pipe which one lol your sig says utility but ^^^^ you said swamp


 When I bought it, it had the swamp series, i traded it for a utility series.


----------



## walker

nice brute cumnock


----------



## lilbigtonka

very nice looks way taller then my buddies with the 6in rilla lift and he has 32's and yours looks much bigger for some reason.....i do notice you dont have the front bashplate on but still from the side it looks higher


----------



## BadBadBrute

Awesome looking bike Cumnock!!! I am thinking of getting the Twisted Customs 5" lift. Lets see some action shots. :flames:


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## fstang24

here is an update pic of the brute sporting its new 26" maxxis bighorns....awww do these tires run soo smooth!!!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Looks good. Let us know how they hook up. I've always wanted a set for my Rhino, just worried about how they will perform in mud/sand.


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys, will let ya know the results


----------



## gpinjason

monsterbrute750 said:


> Looks good. Let us know how they hook up. I've always wanted a set for my Rhino, just worried about how they will perform in mud/sand.


I have a buddy running the bighorns on his Teryx.. they do pretty good out at Crosby in the sand and mud... they are no Law or Back, but they perform better than expected


----------



## cumnock

monsterbrute750 said:


> Looks good. Let us know how they hook up. I've always wanted a set for my Rhino, just worried about how they will perform in mud/sand.


They are great trail and lite mud, but they slick over quick in thick mud


----------



## fstang24

yeah thats the only negative about the bighorn, they dont clean themselves well and cause you too get stuck in the heavy muck stuff, but over all very happy with the tires, for $320 you cant be that


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## lilbigtonka

the good ol prairie. i feel bad for those bikes man. they get rode like 3 times a year and 2 of the rides are jsut to the mailbox and back, maybe you should just donate that lift to someone that will use it steve hint hint


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> here is an update pic of the brute sporting its new 26" maxxis bighorns....awww do these tires run soo smooth!!!


Looks good fstang24......I have the ss108's on their way for the sra.


----------



## fstang24

thanks kawboy, i love my wheel tire set up, did you get the ss108's in machined finish or black finish?


----------



## kawboy1

It was a hard choice but ended up going for the machined finish


----------



## fstang24

you will love them, not only that you have sra, so you can do a bigger offset and give your wheels a staggered look, im sure it will look awesome, be sure too post pics once you get them on the brute


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> you will love them, not only that you have sra, so you can do a bigger offset and give your wheels a staggered look, im sure it will look awesome, be sure too post pics once you get them on the brute


Yep getting the sra offset and will post pics when they arrive and fitted.


----------



## brute34

heres some pics after the full hmf and bein cleaned good and some of my friends bikes and my leds i put on


----------



## 03maxpower

looks good troy


----------



## kawboy1

Looks good brute34......you got that machine sparklin!


----------



## fstang24

brute34 i love that color blue.........


----------



## BrutemanAl




----------



## BadBadBrute

brute34 said:


> heres some pics after the full hmf and bein cleaned good and some of my friends bikes and my leds i put on


What did you use for the underglow kit? Where did you purchase it, part number, that sort of thing? Looks awesome:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice pic BrutemanAl


----------



## kawboy1

Nice ride BrutemanAl


----------



## brute34

03maxpower said:


> looks good troy


 thanks man love the exhaust i got from you.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Thanks 08 and kawboy


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Brutes!!!


----------



## 03maxpower

brute34 said:


> thanks man love the exhaust i got from you.


glad to hear that


----------



## BleednGreen68

Me ridin at Rainbow Falls trails near Woodland Park, CO









Me ridin my 85 Bayou 185. This lil atv climbed the same trails our Brutes and Teryx did! I love this lil atv. 









Me at Tin Cup Pass. Didnt even use 4x4 mode the whole time. 









Our riding crew. Had my Brute, my 185 bayou, 2 cheap chinese 110 cc atvs (climbed some trails too!), 07 650i, 07 Bayou 250, another 05 Brute 750, and a 08 Teryx LE. Representing Kawi hardcore!









The crew again. 









This was an old abandoned mine near Baldwin lakes I believe. Over the mountain is the Mary Murphy mine which is very famous. We explored this mine. I had so much fun exploring. Definately going back there next yr to explore more.


----------



## lilbigtonka

kool one of the first brutes i seen with front clip and rear clip different colors


----------



## BleednGreen68

Thanks! Yea I wanted somethin different. I bought that atv new and it used to be red. I bought a kawi green front and rear fender set and the side pieces but decided to go with the black front fenders so i bought them. Still got the kawi green front fenders still in the kawasaki packaging though haha.


----------



## kawboy1

Nice pics BleednGreen, looks like fun.....we have a lot of old mines and stuff to explore down here too.


----------



## fstang24

kawboy1 you get those rims yet?


----------



## kawboy1

Nah not yet......they are in the country somewhere......just dont know where! When I check the tracking on them it says they are out for delivery......did the same with the tires for about a week and then 2 turned up then next day other 2 showed so I'm thinking next week sometime i should have them.....hope so b'cause I'm gett'n real impatient!


----------



## fstang24

i know the feeling


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> my bro is thinking of getting this brute 650, hopefully he joins the kawi team!!!:rockn:


Hey fstang24 your bro get that Brute or what?


----------



## FABMAN

I seen this at Haydays.


----------



## phreebsd

awsome mule there.
older rides are cool to look at.


----------



## fstang24

@ kawboy1, he still thinking about it, he stuck in between the kawi brute 650 and the can am 650 outty, but those not like the price tag of the outty. He is gonna wait until the end of the year too purchase so he can get a good deal.


----------



## x rated mudders




----------



## kawboy1

x rated that looks a very nice Brute but the pic is a bit small to get a good look at it.


----------



## Eight

I'd love to have a Prairie 700. Nice kawi's everyone.


----------



## brute2215

just relocated the rad and had to take pictures.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

man there is a lot of sharp kawi's on here


----------



## phreebsd

Sure is, 08GreenBrute. We've certainly got one of the best kawasaki picture threads out there.


----------



## BleednGreen68

I'd love to go to Austrailia sometime kawboy. My parents went there for a couple weeks a few yrs back. i was so jealous. Maybe one of these days I will visit there.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Another one of Brutus !!


----------



## Polaris425

132 pages of kawi's! :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504

All cleaned up


----------



## kawboy1

BleednGreen68 said:


> I'd love to go to Austrailia sometime kawboy. My parents went there for a couple weeks a few yrs back. i was so jealous. Maybe one of these days I will visit there.


Let me know if you come down under and we'll hook up and go for a ride....I have a spare quad


----------



## gmcz71502

Ill have to get some pics of it clean! 04 Prairie 700


----------



## BleednGreen68

I def will. Wonder how much it would be to ship a quad to austrailia haha


----------



## kawboy1

HA HA dunno but dont get Motosport to send it lol. My tires I ordered from them showed up in dribs and drabs.....took about a month in total! Now I get 1 of the 4 wheels turn up today so looks like they be comming piece by piece as well.....oh well at least the shipping was cheap lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68

probably really expensive to ship huge freight there huh?


----------



## monsterbrute750

Polaris425 said:


> 132 pages of kawi's! :rockn:


 Almost better than porn !!!
:bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

monsterbrute750 said:


> Almost better than porn !!!
> :bigok:


Nope.


----------



## redcar

BrutemanAl said:


> Another one of Brutus !!


Just me, or are your front tires tiny compared to the rears? Not trying to disrespect.


----------



## lilbigtonka

The fronts are skinny and but it does look smaller then normal... He might have different width wheels to


----------



## BrutemanAl

redcar said:


> Just me, or are your front tires tiny compared to the rears? Not trying to disrespect.


Nope they are the same size as the rears, I was on abit of an angle when I took the picture. Also with all the clearance I have between the top of the front tire and the inside of the fender it makes them look smaller in pictures.


----------



## keith

heres a few pics of mine. just did the rad relocate today. didnt come out that good but it works.


----------



## lilbigtonka

keith the rad turned out great whats wrong with it..i love your rat tail for exhaust, do you work for a pest control company lol


----------



## keith

lol thanks alot. its alittle cocked to one side. i really dont know why i bent the exhaust snork like that. thought it would help some how lol.


----------



## linkage




----------



## phreebsd

you got any spacers on that thing?


----------



## linkage

nope


----------



## lilbigtonka

talk to me when ya get a real bike ya clown hahahaha


----------



## linkage

you know im in the market for it now, shouldnt be long :rockn: but shhhh!


----------



## lilbigtonka

well when u do i better get dibs on those wheels


----------



## linkage

lilbigtonka said:


> talk to me when ya get a real bike ya clown hahahaha


 
Heres one pulling out a jeep you recognize it? I think you were even watching that happen?


----------



## lilbigtonka

thats it im about sick of you taking pics of my gf.... but yeah i will say you pulled that jeep out with their heads down hahahaha


----------



## kawboy1

Couple of pic's with the new tires and wheels fitted.


----------



## fstang24

looks great kawboy


----------



## brute2215

Just cleaned it up a bit and though i would take some pics...


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> looks great kawboy


Thanks m8!


----------



## Mudforce

Those tires look good Kawboy!!! They have a nice flat profile with a pretty deep lug, do they come in bigger sizes too? Oh ya nice choice of wheels too!!


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks Mudforce! They only come in the 25" flavour from motosport.com

That bash plate under the front on your Brute.....you make that yourself? Was thinking of makeing my own.


----------



## kawboy1

brute2215 said:


> Just cleaned it up a bit and though i would take some pics...


Nice man! The wheels on that suv in the backgroud of the last pic look tiny compared to your Brute's!


----------



## Mudforce

Ya I work in a welding shop and took some time and made one after I ripped the plastic one off in a swamp! 1/8" alum checker plate.


----------



## N2Otorious




----------



## brute2215

kawboy1 said:


> Nice man! The wheels on that suv in the backgroud of the last pic look tiny compared to your Brute's!


Thanks!! Ha ha i just noticed that!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

n20 we need some action shots


----------



## 2010Bruterider

N2otorious, That bike looks great with that pink lift. I had my doubts when you were talking about it, but not now. Good call


----------



## N2Otorious

lilbigtonka said:


> n20 we need some action shots


Mark from Twisted took the action shots and video... i was riding.. :bigok:

He'll post them soon...



2010Bruterider said:


> N2otorious, That bike looks great with that pink lift. I had my doubts when you were talking about it, but not now. Good call


Thanks... Soo far nobody has said they don't like it. It wouldn't mater if they did.. I love it. When the springs and axle bars get powder coated lime green, then that'll be even better.


----------



## phreebsd

It does look good. I love the 108's with 32's


----------



## N2Otorious

phreebsd said:


> It does look good. I love the 108's with 32's


My 2 favorite wheels.. SS108s or MSA Diesels..

Thanks for the compliments everyone...


----------



## twisted1

*here's the video of N2Otorious Brute*







14b04b16.mp4 video by tcatvs - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Mudforce

Cleaned up and one of my future riding buddy. And his bike is not pink it just looks like it!!!


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Indeeddiggitty!!! never tire of looking at Brutes!


----------



## Gronis

This is a swedish kawasaki :flames::rockn::rockn::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the community 
(nice brute, btw)


----------



## Polaris425

man thats a sweet lookin brute!


----------



## islandlife

got any more pics?


----------



## Polaris425

islandlife said:


> got any more pics?


are you serious? :34:


----------



## N2Otorious

islandlife said:


> got any more pics?


I'm guessing you are asking about pics inside the engine... or maybe of himself... The brute has been covered... LOL :nutkick:


Nice Bike by the way.:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Gronis what is that plug looking thing on the left front fender?? by the way nice brute


----------



## KMKjr

Gronis, what kind of rear bag is that?


----------



## KMKjr




----------



## Injected

Nice brute dude. Who makes the rear winch mount?


----------



## Gronis

islandlife said:


> got any more pics?


Yea you want some more :nutkick:




08GreenBrute said:


> Gronis what is that plug looking thing on the left front fender?? by the way nice brute


is a engine preheater we have realy coold winter here.




KMKjr said:


> Gronis, what kind of rear bag is that?


here you go http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=267161




Injected said:


> Nice brute dude. Who makes the rear winch mount?


i have made it my self :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

i just noticed that in his country the brute is marketed as its model name, KVF750, instead of the familiar brute moniker we know in the states.


----------



## KMKjr

Gronis said:


> here you go http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=267161


Thanks. Nice stuff and reasonable shipping and duty charges are included, which is sweet.


----------



## Polaris425

Sportsmans Guide is pretty cool. I get there weekly emails on deals etc... I've bought stuff from them before.


----------



## hoover

Been awhile, heres my brute, still looks new, HD tie rods still rockin...






















































And...the new truck..


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice brute Hoover, what front bumper is that??


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Hoover!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike.


----------



## hoover

Thanks guys...thats a moose front bumper, very heavy built, only way to go IMO.

Welp, time to go put a boot back on an axle..**** plastic boots...


----------



## Eight

Dang hoover, your bumper is as big as mine.


----------



## cammobruteforce750

2006 brute force 750 with 27" itp's and 14" itp wheels and snorkel kit.


----------



## gman-brute

heres my toys..I know they dont match haha


----------



## rillo750i

. Here is my 2008 brute force 750, 30" mudlites, 14" itp 112, big gun full exhaust, k&n, red secondary, and this weekend it's getting mimb snorkel, and 2" lift


----------



## KMKjr

08GreenBrute said:


> nice brute Hoover, what front bumper is that??


Yes, that's a heavy duty set up!!


----------



## hoover

Works great for pushing _______'s (you name the brand, just pick one)


----------



## lilbigtonka

jsut gave it a bath...now it is ready to go play again lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Eight

When did you get one of those phree.


----------



## gpinjason

Eight said:


> When did you get one of those phree.


think it belongs to his dad


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah it is his stepdads teryx....looks good though and lets see some pics of the exhaust snork he made for it too, i couldnt hardly see it in the vid


----------



## cammobruteforce750

fun fun fun


----------



## 650Brute

135 pages of Kawi's.....:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

Went to Crosby yesterday... the wife only got 2 pictures the whole day, and both were of me stuck....


----------



## islandlife

made a new hood ornament this weekend!


----------



## kawboy1

Couple of pic's after the weekend ride


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## kawboy1

Heres one of her all cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## fstang24

looks good kawboy1, now go get some mud on that thing


----------



## bigbadbrute750

My new relocated radiator


----------



## NMKawierider

Well...how did those tires do Kawboy1?


----------



## kawboy1

^ Real happy with the tires so far.....did a 130km round trip with a wide variety of terrain from sand to mud and everything in between....real good trail tire good controlable slides. The only downfall I can see so far is they are a little weighty for their size and they seem to shake a bit at higher speeds on tarmac or hard pack.....I will see how they wear when I get more time on them.


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> looks good kawboy1, now go get some mud on that thing


Ha fstang check about 2 posts back :rockn:


----------



## fstang24

yeah i just notice the pictures on pg135, you got that thing dirty, but you clean up well...


----------



## hoover

It was time for a change...here we go...


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## hoover

This is what I like to call beer drinkin mode....pics of stereo coming soon


----------



## phreebsd

you could also call it "winter clothes"


----------



## hoover

Shoooooot, we still goin deep...actually i was getting bored with the old set up...seemed like every ride it was one of two things either couldnt find a hole bad enough or a hole that was too bad


----------



## movingman

Ready to go out!


----------



## walker

i like the silver brute's movingman .. tell them melitch fighting guys whats up for me....lol


----------



## NMKawierider

A couple of shots of my new tires and wheels.


----------



## KMKjr

hoover said:


> It was time for a change...here we go...


Jesus....get that thing dirty!!!


----------



## swampthing

nmkawierider said:


> A couple of shots of my new tires and wheels.


 BEAUTIFUL machine, looks fast just sittin.


----------



## kawboy1

^ Yes I agree.......thats a top looking machine nmkawierider! Very practicle, nice looking trail machine......silver brutes are my next fav colour after Kawie green. Nice job man!


----------



## NMKawierider

kawboy1 said:


> ^ Yes I agree.......thats a top looking machine nmkawierider! Very practicle, nice looking trail machine......silver brutes are my next fav colour after Kawie green. Nice job man!


Thanks. She's been good to me over the years. Just took off those funky guards with passenger pegs. Never liked them and clipped my ankles on they once too often. Looks cleaner now.


----------



## 650Brute

True, I love that silver, and the Stance,.... very Nice Brute


----------



## hoover

@KMKjr-You should have seen it about an hour before that pic was taken! Its amazing what B52 degreaser, and duragloss #265 will do for a bike! I like to completely detail mine after EVERY ride, gives me a chance to find broken parts...things that need attention


----------



## nathangunn28

nmkawierider what type of back rest storage is that??? I am loving the dual gas cans on the sides. Where did you get it and who makes them. Great looking bike


----------



## KMKjr

hoover said:


> @KMKjr-You should have seen it about an hour before that pic was taken! Its amazing what B52 degreaser, and duragloss #265 will do for a bike! I like to completely detail mine after EVERY ride, gives me a chance to find broken parts...things that need attention


OK, but I won't believe you unless there is a "before and after"!!


----------



## hoover

Thats the thing man, all the people i ride with dont seem to take pics...maybe ill change that


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I put the Diesels and 31" on a few weeks ago. Not too shabby. The silverbacks i borrowed from my son n law, and then there's the sand tires...talk about rooster tails!


----------



## hoover

Looks good!


----------



## lilbigtonka

2010 bruterider I will say it looks the best with the diesels and 31's but you know the best time you had on it was with the sand tires


----------



## Eight

Nice brute, I wish they made diesels in the 415 pattern.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

i no this pic aint got nothin to do with kawi but here it is








also here is some boggin pics before it blew up


----------



## islandlife

just whipped up a new front bumper and shift knob. the bumper is 11g steel and weighs in at 11 lbs, and the shift knob is walnut burl and maple and makes me want to shift more! bumper is getting a recessed spot for a fairlead as soon as i get a new winch, then is getting painted black.


----------



## Polaris425

VERY nice! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice. If you ever start making those shifter handles to sell, I want one!!


----------



## kawa650




----------



## hoover

Looks good, miss my silver


----------



## Polaris425

Kawa650 it looks Great!


----------



## islandlife

nmkawierider said:


> Nice. If you ever start making those shifter handles to sell, I want one!!


be at least 100 bucks for the work i have in that.  but i would trade one of those knobs for a vesion of my bumper in aluminum!


----------



## NMKawierider

nathangunn28 said:


> nmkawierider what type of back rest storage is that??? I am loving the dual gas cans on the sides. Where did you get it and who makes them. Great looking bike


Thanks! Its a Kimpex trunk and 2-one gallon rotopax gas packs. I sent you a PM with the links.


----------



## 650Brute

SIC!!!!:rockn:


----------



## David_L6

2011 Brute Force.


----------



## Mudforce

New to me 27" Executioners!


----------



## fstang24

New 14" msa diesel wheels on 26" itp terracross tires..


----------



## 650Brute

looks sharp!!


----------



## Eight

Dang good lookin bike fstang.


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys


----------



## kawboy1

Cool fstang those look gr8!


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750

Made a few changes to mine!!!!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

BIGCOUNTRY, i am really diggin yur ride! that is a good lookin brute... how much is it strechted


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750

Thanks bro. 8 inches


----------



## lilbigtonka

Big country that is sik and fstang You and nmk have the fastest looking brutes lol


----------



## 650Brute

Real NICE!!!:rockn::rockn:


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys, thats the look im looking for...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

BigCouontry750 that Brute looks awesome stretched out like that. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## nolli69

finally snapped some pics of my brute, finally finished it about a month ago, still have yet to go riding yet...


----------



## swampready

Nice looking Brute. Them backs look good on them black 108s.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nollie69 so you have never rode your bike???


----------



## nolli69

just around the block and through the yard, been too busy with work and stuff


----------



## jctgumby

Haven't posted here in a while so here ya go...


----------



## Polaris425

Man thats one good lookin brute Nolli!!

Gumby your's is lookin better as well!


----------



## jgonie




----------



## 08GreenBrute

man i really like these bumpers


----------



## throttlejock27

08GreenBrute said:


> man i really like these bumpers


 X2 i want one but dont have 200 bucks to spend right now lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

i got mixed feelings sometimes i think there sik and sometimes i think it is just bulky different angles i guess


----------



## brutematt750

before and after


----------



## brutematt750

A couple of trail shots


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## countryboy61283

just some pics i took wednesday


my 2 babies!!!!


----------



## bruterider27

Sweet like the truck


----------



## bruteforce504

Nice looking brutes guys


----------



## fstang24

went for a little ride with my daughter, can you tell who had more fun by looking at the pics. My FI light kicked on for some reason so didnt play that hard. My bro in law jumped on my brute and winched her out, just wanted to try out the winch.


----------



## islandlife

new stuff!


----------



## rowdy-outty

Wife's 750 brute


----------



## gpinjason

Looks good bro! the bike does too!! LOL


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP




----------



## duramaxlover

is this right before she left for sparks?


----------



## csmith

mine


----------



## rowdy-outty

gpinjason said:


> Looks good bro! the bike does too!! LOL


Are you kiddin man, look at them silly *** zebra stripe rubber boots! lol I hate them things but thats what she likes to ride in. Now she wants her plastics dipped zebra striped, dangit lol


----------



## rowdy-outty

Fstang great pics, what front bumper is on your bike? your bike looks sweet!


----------



## bruterider27

Monster rengeade what size tires are on the brute


----------



## rowdy-outty

Those are 32" terminators that are on loan from Walker for the weekend. He was nice enough to let us borrow them. Thx Walker


----------



## bruterider27

Is that a 2 inch lift?


----------



## rowdy-outty

Yes and yes they rub the inner fenders after about a 1/4 turn. Going to do the pipe lift mod tomorrow. Still think they will rub alittle


----------



## bruterider27

Sweet so I should be able to fit a 31 no problem


----------



## walker

MonsterRenegade said:


> Those are 32" terminators that are on loan from Walker for the weekend. He was nice enough to let us borrow them. Thx Walker


ain't nothing homie.. don't hate on those rubber boots i might just buy me some.. bwhahaha


----------



## Kawasaki Man

Heres Mine


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice! :rockn:


----------



## king05

Here is my cousin's brute we just got done putting on the 2" extreme lift, mimb snorkles, 30" silverback's on itp 212's 14", and radiator relocation kit.


----------



## cojack

very nice radiator guard!!!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good king!


----------



## 650Brute

love, love, love lookin' at a BRUTE FORCE!


----------



## rowdy-outty

hep King that baby looks good!


----------



## jgonie

few more pics, took with the phone..


----------



## fstang24

^^^^ in the words of jim carrey in the movie dumb and dumber "i like it alot"...lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

New shoes. Had to give up the 28's to my daughter and got me some 30's.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice trade-off!! lol


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet brutes!


----------



## etk2008

New to the forums, here is my brute.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike and welcome to mimb


----------



## lilbigtonka

are those the actual real orange plastics cuz if so then you are sitting on something rare


----------



## etk2008

Thank yall!! Yep, they are the real deal orange plastic and not painted lol thanks agian!


----------



## Polaris425

THE GENERAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Nice...Where's the Rebel Flag seat cover ???


----------



## gpinjason

yeah that thing needs the rebel flag on it!! nice bike... like the orange!


----------



## etk2008

lol thank yall for the warm welcome!!! Yep, its the general lee and even has the dixie horns on it!! I was gonna do the rebel flag seat but I didnt wanna go overboard with it lol


----------



## bruterider27

That would be the finishing touch it wouldn't be overboard


----------



## islandlife

or a rebel flag rad guard. love the orange!


----------



## monsterbrute750

One of the best lookin' brutes on here ....IMO. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea you def need the flag or you are just a poser lol be the real deal


----------



## rowdy-outty

yep love the general too and welcome to MIMB


----------



## etk2008

Man!! Thank yall alot, I really appreciate that! Maybe one day I'll be able to ride with yall!


----------



## Polaris425

So, are you not the origional General Lee Brute? Cause I coulda swore he HAD a confederate flag seat???? I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## fstang24

awesome brute etk2008, love the custom look you did too it, you will definitely stand out in a crowd....:rockn:


----------



## king05

etk2008 said:


> New to the forums, here is my brute.


Wecome to MIMB and i'm lovin' the orange. I wish they would make that color again!!


----------



## etk2008

This has to be the nicest people on a forum!! Thanks again yall!!!! Not too sure if its the original lol, but orange is my favorite color so it should stick out!!


----------



## Polaris425

So it's not the origional? Ok.. there was a guy several years ago, must have been 05/06 b/c it was right when the brutes came out, he had a general lee themed brute... I thought you were him...


----------



## KidRock

Here is my brute. Got it all stock about a month ago. She's not much but I'm working on the mods. Going to do a stereo, snorkels, K&N, jets, bumpers, maybe a winch or two, and a few custom painted parts.
I have a Dayco belt and quiet core on order, should have them here by next week. I already have 4 6.5" Dual speakers and a Dual head unit for the stereo. I also have to change the crank seal in the belt box, and repack my HMF and a few other small things.
Well, here she is.

BEFORE;

















AFTER;

















































Like I said, not much but it's getting there.
So what do yall think


----------



## fstang24

looks awesome kid rock, love the chrome wheels and custom guage pods, keep up the good work...


----------



## KidRock

Thanks. I made the pods out of 1.5" PVC. Guages cost $10 each and I had the pipe left over from snorkeling a buddys Big Bear 400.


----------



## rowdy-outty

looks good kidrock, keep us updated with pics as you mod it out! :haha:


----------



## troydorics

Finely finished my brute.. Snorkes, Relocated radiator, mud lites on itp black wheels. Running like a dream


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750

etk2008 said:


> This has to be the nicest people on a forum!! Thanks again yall!!!! Not too sure if its the original lol, but orange is my favorite color so it should stick out!!


 
Love the orange bro!! I also have a set of the orange plastics on my brute!! Factory orange is a rare color so hold onto for a long time!! You are not far from me so maybe we can get together and ride some day. Our group is called the BRUTE FAMILY! Look us up on Facebook. [email protected]


----------



## etk2008

Yeah man I love that orange on yours too!! We arent far away and hopefully we can all get together and ride one day! Ill be sure to look yall up!


----------



## Offroadin89




----------



## flowbackman

KidRock said:


> Here is my brute. Got it all stock about a month ago. She's not much but I'm working on the mods. Going to do a stereo, snorkels, K&N, jets, bumpers, maybe a winch or two, and a few custom painted parts.
> I have a Dayco belt and quiet core on order, should have them here by next week. I already have 4 6.5" Dual speakers and a Dual head unit for the stereo. I also have to change the crank seal in the belt box, and repack my HMF and a few other small things.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, not much but it's getting there.
> So what do yall think


 it looks good bub I'm wondering how you like you tires they look good and are cheaper then alot of the other tires I have looked at do they digg good


----------



## flowbackman

Here is My Brute as I get started


----------



## Polaris425

Offroadin89 said:


>


NICE!!!!!!!!





flowbackman said:


> Here is My Brute as I get started


Looks good!


----------



## MS Mud Militia

etk2008 said:


> Yeah man I love that orange on yours too!! We arent far away and hopefully we can all get together and ride one day! Ill be sure to look yall up!


 

Nice ride. :bigok:
Do you ride canal rd in Gulfport? I ride there and Red Creek. Maybe we can get togather. I ride with the MS Mud Militia and sometimes the GPT Soggy Bottom Boyz. 

Message next time you ride and we can meet up if you want


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Here is a couple of mine and my co-pilot


----------



## islandlife

love those green plastics! good lookin bike.


----------



## flowbackman

MS Mud Militia said:


> Here is a couple of mine and my co-pilot


 Bike looks good bub looks like your co-pilot might need some lead in his pocket to keep that thing From floating on him but I bet he loves driving it


----------



## Injected

Here is an updated pic of my Brute..


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good Injected!


----------



## Injected

Thanks bro. I see so many awsome looking Brutes on here, and I aways thought I was the runt of the litter....lol Im finally liking the look of my bike


----------



## backwoodsboy70

looks good INJECTED ! my old tires look good on thier


----------



## Injected

I think so too. Tires came today, i rushed down to the shop and mounted them up. I guess you could say, i felt like a little kid on Christmas morning! Lol
Thanks again for working with me on the tires


----------



## Polaris425

Sometimes being the runt is fun when you make through the same hole as the bigger guys...

like this:






^ 29 laws & a lift, then me with no lift and 27" zilla's :rockn:


----------



## deuce07




----------



## deuce07




----------



## gpinjason

cool pics!


----------



## phreebsd

those are good pics


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bikes guys.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

the brute! all i need is a new muzzy full sytem
























the other mud toy lol 6inch front lift ! and 23 vtreads! it rips

_you can add this picture back but, you need to do some photoshop work to cut out the lettering on the hood. - Admin_


----------



## Twisted10

love the tractor. lmao.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

its a lawnmower lol


----------



## KMKjr

backwoodsboy70 said:


> its a lawnmower lol


You must have some tall azz grass!


----------



## Space74

Here's a pic of mine. Just installed the plow and haven't had the rear cage powder coated yet.


----------



## Roboquad

OK guess I need to show some too. look at my beautiful belly...


----------



## Col_Sanders

I like this picture:


----------



## bruterider27

Good looking bikes and what brand are everyones back rests I keep seeing I'm thinking about getting one


----------



## Col_Sanders

Mine is the Highlifter model. A buddy of mine has one from Cabelas one and it sucks in comparison but its 1/3 the price. The Highlifter one is adjustable when mounted so I can move it back when the wife is with me and forward when I'm alone.

ETA: I leave the rails longer so they poke out past the racks. I figure a brakeless Honda is going to make a little more effort not to hit me when they fear getting their radiator impaled. lol


----------



## bruterider27

Ok thanks that's what I was wondering if they were adjustable or not thanks


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

the one on highlifter is a ride~n~rest


----------



## Polaris425

The arctic cat one is the nicest, but also the most expensive!


----------



## bigL

*2005 brute monster*

This is the new rebuilt play toy . I dont know what it is with the 05 brutes but they have a lot of eletrical problems but for now its running good , knock on wood !


----------



## islandlife

love it!


----------



## Polaris425

bigL said:


> This is the new rebuilt play toy . I dont know what it is with the 05 brutes but they have a lot of eletrical problems but for now its running good , knock on wood !


It's that darn buss connector.


----------



## Polaris425

Space74 said:


> Here's a pic of mine. Just installed the plow and haven't had the rear cage powder coated yet.


looks good!


----------



## bigL

Yes it is i just had to change the wiring harness and the stator, it would only run on the front cylender.


----------



## phreebsd

trying out the new camera
(nikon d3100 14.2 mpx)


----------



## bruterider27

Lookes good wish my brute looked like that Haha


----------



## kawboy1

couple of update pics with the Looney Tuned exhaust, bars ect.


----------



## Coolwizard

It looks good. I'd like to see a side pic of that dual exhaust. How does it sound?


----------



## CTD06

^^^^Ditto...!


----------



## Polaris425

Coolwizard said:


> It looks good. I'd like to see a side pic of that dual exhaust. How does it sound?


He posted a clip in the exhaust sounds clip thread in media section.


----------



## kawboy1

Coolwizard said:


> It looks good. I'd like to see a side pic of that dual exhaust. How does it sound?


I'll get a side pic later today.


----------



## flowbackman

that pipe looks awesome man good looking bike


----------



## Kawasaki Man

did u custom mod the lte exhaust or do they make one to fit a brute now?


----------



## CTD06

they only make one to fit the prairie which he has a 650sra (basically the same). I believe that's what he has, correct me if I'm wrong. I looked earlier today to see if they made one for the 750


----------



## Kawasaki Man

thats what i figured, just wanted to make sure. talked to the people up at lte and they said they will be coming out with one for the 750 soon


----------



## Col_Sanders

I bet it sounds great in person. If they can make a RZR sound good, they should be able to make a Brute sound great!


----------



## mudnutsatv

how do you start a tread


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah they only make it to fit the Prairie wich is the same as the sra except the body work so it bolts right up. I was going to buy new but when I phoned LTE I was told it had been discontinued. I was lucky enough to pick it up used from a guy on kawieriders. Thats great to hear they will be makeing one for the 750 though.....these exhausts sound bad azz in person.


----------



## kawboy1

Heres a side shot.


----------



## kawboy1

mudnutsatv said:


> how do you start a tread


Go to the section you want the new thread in eg. kawasaki section and at the top and bottom of the page there is a tab that says NEW MSG.....click on that type in your title and away you go.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^Man that is a great looking bike


----------



## CTD06

I really wish we could hear that in person,...i bet is it BA. You've got a real good looking bike man.


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks guy's......I will try get some action footage over the Xmas break and post it up as it sounds way better under load. Let my buddy ride it last week to try and hear what it sounds like off the bike....he took it into the bush where you could'nt see it but the sound you could hear was something else, if you didn't know what it was you be thinking what the hell is that comming! I have LTE's on both my quads now and luv em.


----------



## flowbackman

Ya bub it sounds good as hell bet it would sound real good under a load some Action Videos would be awesome ;-) LMAO


----------



## kawboy1

Couple of action shots.....sorry only took em with phone


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## fstang24

THAT 650 AINT NO JOKE!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## muddzila

Not many snow pictures in this post and my brute next to my lifted GMC on 37s, doesnt make my truck look so big anymore!


----------



## Polaris425

muddzila said:


> Not many snow pictures in this post and my brute next to my lifted GMC on 37s, doesnt make my truck look so big anymore!


NICE!


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> THAT 650 AINT NO JOKE!!!!!:rockn:


Hey fstang how you like'n that pc3 ?


----------



## kawboy1

Mudzila that bike looks awsome! Good comparo putting it next to the truck.....between those 2 yu got no shortage of shelter if the weather turns bad lol.


----------



## phreebsd

mudzilla - got any details and pics on that custom lift?


----------



## muddzila

phreebsd said:


> mudzilla - got any details and pics on that custom lift?


Not off hand, I will take some within next few days and post on here and also get some true measurements, I know I am 5'10" and bars are neck height and is wider than 60" because it wont fit on 5x8 trailer...thinking its closer to 6' from outside tire to tire, got the brute on trade w/ lift seems to be fairly well made and have only had to reweld a few spots and add some braces in one. Probly the late night welds after cooler was empty! Its an all welded design and uses all stock parts cut down with extensions welded in and obviously some new shock tower brackets. Been contemplating going back to stock, selling and buying new or just keeping and buying new to start over. First utility quad and love it just wish it was more manageable, obviously not built for tight trails!!


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

I dont have any action pics yet but maybe ill have some over new yrs ride at crosby or soggy bottoms


----------



## bruterider27

I want a big lift for my bike so bad :34:


----------



## flowbackman

Nice looking bikes guys


----------



## fstang24

kawboy1 said:


> Hey fstang how you like'n that pc3 ?


 i love the pc3 definitely felt a difference throughout the powerband, just need to get a custom tune, i love what you done too your brute, its truly one of a kind,


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks mate yours aint to shabby either......luv them wheels!


----------



## GWNBrute

well I figure i should update my pic in here. so here she is finally getting it too where i want it to be!


----------



## swampthing

Always a sucker for a Brute on Laws. Nice ride man.


----------



## BleednGreen68

I dont think yer lift is big enough on that brute haha. kiddin. That thing is huge!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

im hating so bad on that lift lol i want a bigger lift soo bad !


----------



## Injected

I guess its safe to say, when your atv barely fits thru the garage door, your a god?


----------



## ThaMule

HAHa...I know that feeling...Used to have to duck to get in my garage!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! too bad about ole green though!


----------



## phreebsd

olgreen said:


>


this pic is awsome


----------



## bruterider27

Ouch Haha that looks like that hole hurt Haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So where were you when the Brute stopped?


----------



## muddzila

Heres some picture on that lift phreebsd, not great but can kinda see some detail, anything specific let me know and Ill see what I can do...stands 65" wide, 26.5" to floorboards, 61" to bars and 65" to top of snorks, un managed trail riding is good practice for 3 pt turns!!....Havent clocked my head on the door yet but Im sure the day is coming when I back in and dont pay attention also makes a good ladder in the garage!!


----------



## Polaris425

Looks pretty good there zilla.


----------



## phreebsd

even the axles were extended home style. nice work


----------



## muddzila

thanks for all the coments love this sight and love all these brutes takes some time to scroll through 146 pages but worth it


----------



## phreebsd

^ it might be getting time to split this one.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

got that right phree lol


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> ^ it might be getting time to split this one.


Yeah I thought about that the other day. Might as well let it get to 150 so it will be nice and even :bigok:


----------



## bruterider27

my brute with 31's and rad racked.


----------



## Coolwizard

It's been a while since I've posted any pics, so here's a couple.


----------



## Brutemankelley

Here's one of my Brutes. First pic is trail mode and second is drag mode.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

how does your brute do with those 31s bruterider?


----------



## bigblackrancher

here it is cleaned up


----------



## bruterider27

They do great I love them smooth ride for the size and pulls really good and thanks phreebsd


----------



## RedRancher04




----------



## Brutemankelley

Here's my trail brute.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bought a new app for my phone so I started playing with a fee pics, this is what I have so far.



















Uncle's teryx


----------



## phreebsd

that teryx photo looks great. looks like an advertisement.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Appreciate it phree. For the next two days i'll be bored at work and will probably be making some other pics. Anyone have a picture of their brute they want me to alter?


----------



## poporunner50

is that a iphone app? whats the name?


----------



## Beachcruiser

yeah its called Color effect


----------



## Beachcruiser

Here you go Phree. I've always liked how the orange sticks out on a dark quad.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

29.5 TERMS


----------



## islandlife

badass lookin tires! i wish they would make a 26x12x12!


----------



## bruterider27

How they do in the mud?


----------



## Mudforce

Wow those look bad azz!!!


----------



## joemel

Beachcruiser said:


> Here you go Phree. I've always liked how the orange sticks out on a dark quad.


 u just must be a longhorn fan lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

joemel said:


> u just must be a longhorn fan lol


Being that Phree is from bama....I doubt he has any interest in rooting for bevo. Me on the other hand, Hook'em!!!!! Althought im not a diehard UT fan, only thing I own that is orange is my UT trashcan.


----------



## gpinjason

beachcruiser... your pictures made me download that app... I've been playing with it.. pretty neat! I'll get some pics up later..
:bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser

GP....yeah I was hooked when i first downloaded it. Throw the pics up once you get them done. Im still trying to find different pictures to complete.


----------



## gpinjason

Gonna post the kodiak in yamaha thread...


----------



## Beachcruiser

Looks good bud. I might run through this thread and pick up some nice brutes. Keep at it.....only gets easier.


----------



## gpinjason

Beachcruiser said:


> Looks good bud. I might run through this thread and pick up some nice brutes. Keep at it.....only gets easier.


doesn't work too well with a black Brute... the bright colored ones turn out great though..


----------



## swampthing

Brute on Laws!!! :rockn: One of the sexiest sights on four wheels.


----------



## phreebsd

i like them xl2's, olgreen.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Brute and Rascal


----------



## brute for mud

my wheeler


----------



## brute for mud

that did not work either

_That's b/c all you have in here is the link for facebook, not for a picture. check this out...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025

- Admin

_


----------



## islandlife

finally took her out today! its been awhile since i've taken her to some trails, she's been stuck workin.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

wanna trade for my tires and rims olgreen?


----------



## flowbackman

Latest Pics of my baby


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Testing out the Terms...


----------



## ~walker

where did yall go and how did they perform


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

High Lifter park. They did real good. Had the wife with me so didn't get to put them through the ringer...


----------



## brute for mud

trying again


----------



## phreebsd

What method are you using to post a pic?


----------



## brute for mud

from my computer and it's not working my computer is just not working right


----------



## blackd650brute




----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^ looks good love the blue


----------



## blackd650brute

Thanks Im still working on getting it the way i wont it.


----------



## Beachcruiser

CWILLIAMS29 said:


> High Lifter park. They did real good. Had the wife with me so didn't get to put them through the ringer...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqBmOQgTju4


Looks like they did pretty good. Consider yourself lucky.....I can't seem to find a girl that wants to drive the brute, much less ride on it.


----------



## Polaris425

Brute for mud: do this http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025

olgreen: check this http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=401



GREAT lookin brutes everyone!


----------



## brute for mud

:flames:my computer is not letting me do this thing sorry to all yall


----------



## brute2215

kinda cleaned up


----------



## BigBruteSteve

have alot of pics..just never post them

























clean








dirty


----------



## Beachcruiser

Nice House Steve.......brute looks sweet as well. :309149:


----------



## brute for mud

THE BRUTE


----------



## brute for mud

IN MY DRIVEWAY


----------



## brute for mud

IN THE BACK YARD


----------



## kawboy1

sweet look'n brute's guy's!


----------



## Mudforce

Wow that is a series back bumper!! You must ride with Honda's!! LOL


----------



## bigdigger1527

Mudforce said:


> Wow that is a series back bumper!! You must ride with Honda's!! LOL


hsnapkidsanim::thats_racist: :bigok:


----------



## flowbackman

bigdigger1527 said:


> hsnapkidsanim::thats_racist: :bigok:



Maybe but true LMAO


----------



## bigdigger1527

flowbackman said:


> Maybe but true LMAO


i havent hit anybody yet, lol :bigok:


----------



## Mudforce

I had a buddy who spent more time in the bush tring to stop then on the trails!! LMAO!!!


----------



## gpinjason

My Brute and buddy's Prairie 360 on 30's


----------



## bayou_boy_22

how does that 360 do with the 30s.


----------



## bigdigger1527

Mudforce said:


> I had a buddy who spent more time in the bush tring to stop then on the trails!! LMAO!!!


same here, but my buddy was on a bayou 220 (kawasaki) :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

bayou_boy_22 said:


> how does that 360 do with the 30s.


It does great! Stock clutch springs also! LOL. He made a spacer and put it on the secondary spring to make it tighter on the belt.. So far he hasn't had any issues... He follows me everywhere with my silverbacks


----------



## Mudforce

bigdigger1527 said:


> same here, but my buddy was on a bayou 220 (kawasaki) :bigok:


I guess there is one in every bunch!!!:bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser

gpinjason said:


> It does great! Stock clutch springs also! LOL. He made a spacer and put it on the secondary spring to make it tighter on the belt.. So far he hasn't had any issues... He follows me everywhere with my silverbacks


Do you guys ever go over to Mud Buddys by Halletsville? Im alittle further south from you guys but looking for some new riding spots, we dont have crap down here.


----------



## gpinjason

Beachcruiser said:


> Do you guys ever go over to Mud Buddys by Halletsville? Im alittle further south from you guys but looking for some new riding spots, we dont have crap down here.


I've been there once... it wasn't a bad place... but I think it's better to go in the summertime... we went in the winter, and the river was too high... we couldn't go on some of the trails that went down by the river.. plus water riding isn't that fun in the winter...  even though we do it anyway...:thinking:


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Stopping for a picture. Need some rain here in Shreveport....









After a day of fun..


----------



## subforeman




----------



## lilbigtonka

subforman you need to put your plastics on right inthe first pic lol or it is gonna form like that lol


----------



## subforeman

the tab broke off and now the plastic wont stay behind the footwell


----------



## lilbigtonka

it aight man i was just messin with ya, you got a nice brute and love the silver


----------



## Polaris425

Well... We're at 150 pages... I think it's time to start a second thread!!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=144205#post144205


----------

